# Concern about 2012 Tiguan auto transmission



## gjq (Aug 15, 2011)

In a prior thread, there have been points made about how the new transmission gears and engine management affects drivability of the 2012 Tiguan. 
Of those who have driven the 2012 tiguan with auto:
1)How is sport mode affected? Can sport mode be used to gt around the low rpm shifting to higer gear?
2) How is the manual mode in the Tiptronic affected?
3)Does the 2012 Tiguan lose its character because of the transmission redo?
Thanks in advance. I'll report my findings as I am driving a 2012 tiguan tomorrow.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Keep an ear out for the booming noise that happens around 35-40 in 6th while trying to accelerate slightly. For me, sport mode seems pretty much the same as before, and The manual mode seems the same as well. I'm starting to think that the program might actually be the same as before, but with the higher ratios in 5th and 6th gear, it really shouldn't be going into those higher gears below 40mph. The program should have a rule that if the rpm in the next gear is going to be below 1300, stay in the current gear.


----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)

Look forward to your findings *gjq*.


----------



## gjq (Aug 15, 2011)

*my experience*

Today I drove the 2012 Tiguan with 4motion. I did notice how the auto allowed the car to "coast" on the downhills to save gas. I tried to replicate the "booming" in 6th at arpound 35 or so.
I could if I tried to be very careful and induce he engine to be around 1250rpm and accelerate;
but the duration of the sound was in seconds and it was gone and it was not unlike other turbos I've driven when the gear is too high(TTS,A4,A5,WRX.). Maybe there are too many hills around here to go at a constant speed, but it was tough to get the Tiguan to do it. 
I had driven a 2009 Tiguan before too and if anything, the 2012 seemed quieter.

This was not an academic question to me as I loved the 2012 Tiguan car and bought it on the spot.
I really appreciate the solid structure of the Tiguan and driving back on the expressway, it was easy to travel at a good pace and the car easily responds and brakes like a champ.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I appreciate the input! I'm guessing that the 4 motion kept the same gearing as before to retain acceleration. Maybe this is just a FWD issue? Maybe it's just an issue for people that have driven Older Tiguans and know what to expect. Either way, Enjoy the new Tiguan!!!!


----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)

gjq said:


> This was not an academic question to me as I loved the 2012 Tiguan car and bought it on the spot.


Congrats on your new 2012 Tiguan . No hesitation in your move :thumbup::thumbup:.

All the best!


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

We just brought home a new Tiguan 2012 Automatic and when we are in Drive (D) and going about 26-30 mph the transmission stays in a high gear (5th) and makes a vibrating hum.

It happens on a flat road when someone is in front of us and forces us to stay in the 26-30mph range.

It feels like it wont drop back to 4th at this speed and is overloaded in 5th. When we give it some gas it will either hum and lag even more or downshift and lunge forward like we floored it.

Tiptronic and Sport seem fine but Drive does not feel normal in this range.

When we took back to dealer at 130 miles on the odometer, the tech sat in on the drive and experienced the symptom. His conclusion was that the car is in its "Adaptive Learning" phase and it should work itself out after about 600+ miles.

WHAT DO YOU THINK? IS THE TECH GUY B.S.?
IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO AT THIS POINT TO GET THE CAR TO DRIVE BETTER? I AM FOR SURE TAKING IT BACK AFTER 600 MILES IF IT DOESN'T GO AWAY

PLEASE COMMENT THANK YOU


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

I also was told this by my dealer!
I can't prove anything technicaly but for sure it will be better in time and millage.
This nice piece of technology is quite complex, let it blend in your driving style. Be patient!
My recommendation only!


----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)

+1 Yes, be patient.


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just a little disappointed in it.

We'll try to be more patient.

Eerything else about the car is great tho


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

We now have three threads, 2 here and one in the auto trans forum on this subject. Let's agree on which one to follow. i don't want to keep 3 up to date. 

Ryan if you are reading this, respond back in the Tig forum with your coding. i am sure to forget to read the other forum.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Coding on the 2010 is 0....0840.


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ryam Mills, gjq 

When you guys talk about "Booming", is that the same as the vibrational hum from being in too high of a gear and low rpm?

Is that a transmission issue(poor ranging of gears for mpg)
or
Is it a turbo issue(not enough flow in the system to run the turbo)

Thanks,
BTW I don't know much aboout the whole turbo process.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

hawaiivr6 said:


> WHAT DO YOU THINK? IS THE TECH GUY B.S.?
> IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO AT THIS POINT TO GET THE CAR TO DRIVE BETTER? I AM FOR SURE TAKING IT BACK AFTER 600 MILES IF IT DOESN'T GO AWAY
> 
> PLEASE COMMENT THANK YOU


he's right it's the adaptive, but most likely you've driven it too softely and it's learned to lug already, the easiest way to fix is just reset the throttle adaptation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OcjsxJTAEY
this video shows you what to do, it works for all vw models the same way. Give it a shot..


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

VolksTrooper said:


> he's right it's the adaptive, but most likely you've driven it too softely and it's learned to lug already, the easiest way to fix is just reset the throttle adaptation.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OcjsxJTAEY
> this video shows you what to do, it works for all vw models the same way. Give it a shot..


Thanks, It has been doing this from day 1 and I took it in at 130miles so it is not a result of our driving too softly. We have been driving it in a manner that when ever it tries to go stay in the higher gears we give it gas to get it back down. Unfortunately this makes for some annoying driving because we have to slow down after getting into the lower gear and then the whole process repeates itself. This is due to the 30 mph road we drive alot. I'm hoping the computer recognizes this or I'm taking it back after a couple weeks if no change is noticed.


----------



## unitedflyier (Sep 17, 2011)

*Gearbox*

I drove a UK 2011 Tiguan TDI 4motion with 7 speed DSG. What a great drive. I didn't notice any problems. It was so smooth, quick and quiet. The only time I felt it change gear is when it was in 4th and I stopped quickly, testing the brakes to a full stop. I then floored it. I felt it change into 1st, otherwise it was seamless. It did change up very quickly, but would change back down if you accelerated fairly firmly.

Also the new 2012 has start stop blue-motion tech as standard, previously it was only available on the manual transmission. So fuel economy is up if you drive in traffic a lot.

I also test drove the new Range Rover Evoque Diesel 6 speed auto and the Tiguan was way smoother and didn't seem to chase gears as the Evoque did a couple of times. The Evoque made me feel quite sick, never had the problem before when driving anything, it was a bone shaker (not magneride). The Tiguan was not as sporty, but smooth better visibility and more comfortable with a higher driving position. The trunk was bigger and deeper too.

The 2012 seemed nicer than the older models, not sure why exactly but I'm buying a new Tiggy even with a 22 week wait.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome to the board unitedflyier. Unfortunately, your experience cannot be compared to the transmission issue described here. In EU, the DSG transmission is prevalent. Over here in NA we only get the regular automatic transmission. They are completely different technologies with different behaviours.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

hawaiivr6 said:


> Thanks, It has been doing this from day 1 and I took it in at 130miles so it is not a result of our driving too softly. We have been driving it in a manner that when ever it tries to go stay in the higher gears we give it gas to get it back down. Unfortunately this makes for some annoying driving because we have to slow down after getting into the lower gear and then the whole process repeates itself. This is due to the 30 mph road we drive alot. I'm hoping the computer recognizes this or I'm taking it back after a couple weeks if no change is noticed.


I feel your pain my friend. I experience this same issue. I just took my first road trip from Atlanta to New Orleans last weekend and the Tiguan still did this. My Tig now has 1500 miles on it after the trip. I would like to know how long it takes this "adaptive transmission" technology to learn your "driving style". My style is I don't beat on my cars and I use the Tig's power for passing and merging. Also I believe my new Tig is leaking a small amount of oil after our road trip. I am monitoring this. 

I honestly believe this is an computer issue dealing with how the tranny shifts gears or its attempts to save gas.


----------



## Tignone (Jul 30, 2010)

It will never adapt. This is a design for fuel economy that reduces the torque converters lock up. It either shoots for the max gear attainable for given speed to reduce rpm or disengages.

So, if you are cruising at nearly any given speed, it will try to get to 6th. If you momentarily let off the gas it will disengage the torque converter to "freewheel". Once you press on the gas again, the first delay is re engaging the torque converter. That takes a long enough delay that you will instinctively press more on the gas. 
This in turn changes the drive by wire throttle position and causes the program to shift down 1-2 "gears" as the torque converter is in mid re engagement causing the unintended lurch.

Same thing happens from a stop or a "short stop. Such as a yield. Just as you are releasing the brake to accelerate the Torque converter releases, and as you press the gas it has to re engage=delay.
This particular scenario has nearly gotten me struck by approaching cars while merging in heavy fast moving traffic!

Manual mode does defeat this gas saving feature, sport mode reduces it.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

i have to challenge your evaluation of the situation. Disengaging the lockup at speed will actually use more fuel as the engine needs to stay running. With the torque converter locked up, when you coast, the drivetrain keeps the engine turning and the injectors are turned off. It has been like this on all fuel injected engines since the dawn of time. On a standard when you coast, the same applies. If you disengage the clutch the injectors come back online to keep the engine running. 

i do believe that there is a real problem here. There is no doubt about that. Gut say in 6-9 months form now, if enough of you 2012 owners bitch loud enough, there will be a TSB and a new program available. Keep up the pressure on VW. Call head office, write letters, be polite but relentless.


----------



## Tignone (Jul 30, 2010)

Once it disegages it goes to idle which does save gas as intended. If it stayed engaged it would coast at current rpm and slowly reduce rpm as speed decreased. As a manual will. As soon as you let off the gas it drops to idle and it disengages.
I have had several conversations with well trained auto box mechanics over this due to the dealers only response as being "no faults detected".
I did not just make this up.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I do not think you made this up, but I am astounded that the engine goes to idle while you are at speed and coasting. It goes against normal practices. I was challenging your observations, but I can see that you have indeed evaluated the situation correctly. I too don't buy that this is supposed to be normal behaviour.


----------



## Cabel (Sep 29, 2011)

hawaiivr6 said:


> Ryam Mills, gjq
> 
> When you guys talk about "Booming", is that the same as the vibrational hum from being in too high of a gear and low rpm?
> 
> ...


I'd also like to know what the meaning of boom is. When I think of a "boom" I think of thunder or an explosion.

I heard some kind of sub-noise while I was driving at low speeds from time to time. It was kind of bass-y and more in the family of an effect, the way flanging is an effect.


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cabel said:


> I'd also like to know what the meaning of boom is. When I think of a "boom" I think of thunder or an explosion.
> 
> I heard some kind of sub-noise while I was driving at low speeds from time to time. It was kind of bass-y and more in the family of an effect, the way flanging is an effect.


I think we're all talking about the same thing. "Booming" = "Loud, deep, and resonant sound", which to me is correct. I, like you, just tend to associate the term with explosiveness which is not always the case.

My Tiguan will stay in this this limbo(Booming) at 28mph for as long as I let it by lightly maintaining its speed.:screwy:
At the same speed in Sport it will stay in 3rd and rev to high 
At the same speed in Tiptronic it will be comfortable in 4th 
and if I try to upshift in Tiptronic to 5th it wont allow it cause the speed is too slow. You would think same parameters would govern Drive, but NO, shift back to drive and it will go right into 5th and start booming. F'n Annoying.

I think that "D" stands for Dumb not Drive.

I wonder if all Tiguans are doing this as bad as mine?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I tell you, start calling VW head office and lodging complaints. Don't wait for the next guy, pick up the phone and call now. Operators are standing by. (always wanted to use that in a post). Seriously, if they don't know, they won't fix.


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

shawng said:


> I tell you, start calling VW head office and lodging complaints. Don't wait for the next guy, pick up the phone and call now. Operators are standing by. (always wanted to use that in a post). Seriously, if they don't know, they won't fix.


I just called VW and they said I have to go throught the dealer first.
I said what if the dealer cannot help me? The operator said I can file a complaint.
I asked, A complaint about the problem or the dealer? She said it would be a complaint about the dealer.

Do you know a specific route I should take to get VW acknowledging this problem?
I'm still waiting on adding more mileage on before taking back the dealer. I took it in at 130 miles and they said drive it longer so the car can adjust and then bring it back if there is stll a problem.....

Thanks


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Hopefully someone who knows the workings of VWOA will respond. VW Canada, when I called once was not so obtuse.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

To bump this thread and to provide a link for your complaints. Go to the following VW link and describe how disappointed you are with the automatic transmission of the 2012 Tiguan. The more complaints the more likely it is that VW will address this problem: 

http://web.vw.com/templates/Service?serviceName=customercare


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

reneestan said:


> I was wondering if your tiguan is a FWD. It seems all the transmissions complaints are coming from FWD owners. I too am having the same problems with short shifting and loud bass type noise and lugging when the short shifting to the highest gear at under 40 mphs.


 I have a FWD and have this issue. Anyone with 4-motion having the problem as well?


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

Yup...4Motion and around 25-30MPH sounds like engine is lugging because of it being in a higher gear...does not appear to be coasting! I have 2000 miles on mine...I will mention to dealer on my 1st service...does not seem right thou... 

Brad


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok, everyone who is complaining about transmissions must "train" it first. These transmissions are just like in Audi's when in D will adapt to your driving style, in S it will not and has a set program. To make your tranny shift great and crisp in D you must do the following for the next 300 + miles; From complete stop or during coasting accelerate fast for a few seconds and let go. Repeat that as much as possible in the next 300 + miles or so (when safe to do so of course) . Your car will adapt to the style and will give you power when you need it. If your car ever goes trough a computer reset you'll have to do the training again. Good Luck and be safe!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> Ok, everyone who is complaining about transmissions must "train" it first. These transmissions are just like in Audi's when in D will adapt to your driving style, in S it will not and has a set program. To make your tranny shift great and crisp in D you must do the following for the next 300 + miles; From complete stop or during coasting accelerate fast for a few seconds and let go. Repeat that as much as possible in the next 300 + miles or so (when safe to do so of course) . Your car will adapt to the style and will give you power when you need it. If your car ever goes trough a computer reset you'll have to do the training again. Good Luck and be safe!


 I have the same transmission in my 08 Passat and did not have to do this. It shifted and still shifts very smoothly. On the other hand, my wife's 12 Tiguan cannot be "trained" at all. It is already at 2500 miles.


----------



## Techvet (Oct 23, 2011)

VW may be starting to get some heat on this. USAToday published their Tiguan review in Friday's edition and they pointed out the transmission woes. Bad reviews in widely read publications like that will quickly rise to the top of the brand manager's attention.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

thank god. I've been looking for ways to unload this piece asap.


----------



## Hoosier1978 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats sad. I have a 2009 Tigaun SE FWD. and with the APR Stage 2 ECU I can easily get 30mpg High way and 24 to 26 in town. Granted the in town is really light pedal use but its still doable. I love the Tig My last long trip was to Wisconsin from Southern Indiana and I averaged 33 mpg at 70 mph. Not bad for this little SUV.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

reneestan said:


> This is not TRUE. There is no adaptive learning phase in the 2012 new transmission. The transmission changes include the use of two overdrive gears, a lowered idle speed and this cannot be adapted or changed unless they do a Programming refresh through your VW dealership.


Not sure where you get your info. The NON adaptive tranny would be a DSG (not available in US on Tig's), which has set patters of shifting. Our regular 6 speed transmissions are adaptive and will learn your shift patters. But don't take my word for it call any WV dealer and ask them that questions, in fact I did that this morning just to reassure myself


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> Not sure where you get your info. The NON adaptive tranny would be a DSG (not available in US on Tig's), which has set patters of shifting. Our regular 6 speed transmissions are adaptive and will learn your shift patters. But don't take my word for it call any WV dealer and ask them that questions, in fact I did that this morning just to reassure myself


Even if it trains, I strongly believe that the training is very limited so that the advertised higher MPG values hold. Having tried to "train" our Tiguan for the past four to five months, I was pretty unsuccessful.


----------



## Ween (Jan 10, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> Not sure where you get your info. The NON adaptive tranny would be a DSG (not available in US on Tig's), which has set patters of shifting. Our regular 6 speed transmissions are adaptive and will learn your shift patters. But don't take my word for it call any WV dealer and ask them that questions, in fact I did that this morning just to reassure myself


The dealer...pffffffffff. My dealer said the '12 Tig had DSG...


----------



## Fishblmp (Oct 12, 2011)

Am I the only person here who actually doesn't mind the transmission? Dont hate me! Maybe it's because I do 85% city driving so I don't really notice the difference. I had a Prius before I had the Tig. The shifting actually seems comparable and I remember being told (on the Prius) that the low rumble means you're achieving great gas mileage. Ha.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishblmp said:


> Am I the only person here who actually doesn't mind the transmission? Dont hate me! Maybe it's because I do 85% city driving so I don't really notice the difference. I had a Prius before I had the Tig. The shifting actually seems comparable and I remember being told (on the Prius) that the low rumble means you're achieving great gas mileage. Ha.


The problem is with *city driving*! Around 35 mph the transmission shifts to the 6th gear!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Dear TIGSEL and reneestan,

Don't rely too much on your dealer's information. My dealer told me that we have a DSG in our Tiguan. When I told him we do not, he was really surprised!!!


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

reneestan said:


> I too got my information from the VW Dealer. In the US, on the automatic, when not in D or S (sport mode) there is DSP (dynamic shift program) which allows you to shift like a manual. My dealer told me with the changes in 09M 6-speed automatic Aisin gearbox, which now uses a 2nd overdrive gear to reduce engine revs at cruising speeds. The transmission in non-Sport mode now shifts at slightly lower revs, making greater use of the turbo engine’s considerable torque. And the idle speed of the 2.0T engine has also been lowered to a (diesel-like 600 rpm.) Doing this has achieved an improvement in EPA-estimated highway economy from 25 mpg to 27 mpg. They told me it will NEVER learn my shift patterns. The only fix is a chip reflash/refresh to the programming???? Not sure which is correct but I have done the steps to refresh posted on youtube for VW's and your suggesstion of once in Drive just go as fast as possible and neither have helped.. I think I will be getting a chip from APR Stage I-II-III etc......


Boy oh boy you make me work. I just got off the phone with VW NA and they also confirmed that 2012 Tiguans DO have an adaptive transmissions. If that's not good enough for you I don't know what is. As a friendly reminder, please do your homework from now on before disputing any type of info posted especially if don't have a solid source to back it up.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

All the automatics are adaptive, but they do have limits. They will never adapt to eliminate the problem occurring on the 2012s. and an APR flash will not change the behaviour of the transmission. At this time there is no aftermarket flash for the transmission. The only ones that can fix the problem is VW.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

shawng said:


> All the automatics are adaptive, but they do have limits. They will never adapt to eliminate the problem occurring on the 2102s. and an APR flash will not change the behaviour of the transmission. At this time there is no aftermarket flash for the transmission. The only ones that can fix the problem is VW.


Do you have a time-machine? From where did you get the *2102* Tiguan??


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL, I got it from poor typing. Post fixed now. Maybe by 2102 they will have fixed the issue


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

After the first 2k miles on my 2012 Tig, I have to admit that some of the posters on here are right: it is a choppy ride. It just seems like this thing is constantly shifting, especially going up and down hills. Not sure how I feel about that or if it takes away from the rest of the Tig, which is put together so well.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

reneestan said:


> We can go back and forth all day regarding this.... You can call VW of NA and talk to 3 different people and get 3 different answers on the same question, same will happen when you speak to a VW mechanic, and just like we did with our own VA dealerships.
> 
> Just wondering has your Tiguan adapted to your driving yet?


I just don't understand why are you trying to prove something that you have no direct knowledge of especially if it's incorrect. You keep quoting some online magazine which vaguely stated something about transmission which by the way did not even know that SEL's have a sport suspension and blamed firm ride on wheels alone. Do you really think that this poor Joe Blow (who hopefully has a degree in journalism) knows anything about transmissions? I really wish that some people here would get their info checked and double checked before posting and confusing the heck out of other forum members.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Got a call from VW today regarding this issue. I had filed an online complaint at the below link. They take it seriously. So if you have a concern about the automatic transmission, let VW know using the below link. The more complaints there are the more likely it is that there will be a possible re-programming of the transmission:

http://web.vw.com/templates/Service?serviceName=customercare


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Got a call from VW today regarding this issue. I had filed an online complaint at the below link. They take it seriously. So if you have a concern about the automatic transmission, let VW know using the below link. The more complaints there are the more likely it is that there will be a possible re-programming of the transmission:
> 
> http://web.vw.com/templates/Service?serviceName=customercare


So what did they say?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

bradsvw said:


> So what did they say?


They first tried to set me up with my dealer but I told them there is nothing the dealer can do at this point. I told them that all the Tiguan's drive this way and that we actually knew this when we did the test-drive. I also indicated that this concern is raised on many forums by Tiguan owners. They said they got the message and will address this as more information is coming in. This is why I suggest that every Tiguan owner who is not happy with the current transmission programming to raise their concern. If you do not tell them, they will not do anything.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Yup. I guess the more people making noise, the better. I still hate my wife's Tiguan for the transmission alone. This is my 23rd or so VW, and this is really the only one both my wife and I have been disappointed in. Cars should get better as they progress, not worse. I would love to get my 2009 back.


----------



## reneestan (Dec 13, 2011)

TIGSEL said:


> I just don't understand why are you trying to prove something that you have no direct knowledge of especially if it's incorrect. You keep quoting some online magazine which vaguely stated something about transmission which by the way did not even know that SEL's have a sport suspension and blamed firm ride on wheels alone. Do you really think that this poor Joe Blow (who hopefully has a degree in journalism) knows anything about transmissions? I really wish that some people here would get their info checked and double checked before posting and confusing the heck out of other forum members.


Okay... not trying to be right or get the last word or anything like that. YOU WIN!!!!

Can you tell me if your transmission has adapted to your driving yet???? Is your Tiguan lugging or short-shifting into the highest possible gear or have you trained it??????


----------



## reneestan (Dec 13, 2011)

*2012 VW Tiguan (Press Kit info) Engine and Transmission*

This information is from www.vw.com 2012 VW Tiguan Press Kit
Mark Gillies Manager, Product & Technology
703-364-7104 

Corey Proffitt
Product Communications Specialist
703-364-7672 

*Engine and Transmission*
The 2012 Tiguan comes with the soul of the iconic Volkswagen GTI—the award-winning 2.0-liter TSI® turbocharged four-cylinder engine. This technically-sophisticated powerplant features double overhead camshafts, four valves per cylinder, direct fuel injection, and variable intake timing. Turbocharged and intercooled, the compact, in-line 1984cc four-cylinder produces an impressive 200 horsepower and 207 lb-ft. from just 1700 rpm.

As in the GTI, the 2.0T is mated to a precise-shifting six-speed manual transmission, which is standard on the Tiguan S model. The rest of the Tiguan line-up comes standard with a six-speed automatic with Tiptronic® manual shifting, Sport mode, and Dynamic Shift Program (DSP).

*To support its far-reaching ‘Think Blue’ initiative, Volkswagen engineers have optimized the new 2012 Tiguan to give worthwhile fuel economy improvements.*

*Changes to the six-speed automatic transmission include the addition of a second overdrive gear to reduce engine revs at cruising speeds. The transmission in non-Sport mode now shifts at slightly lower revs, making greater use of the turbo engine’s considerable torque. And the idle speed of the 2.0T engine has also been lowered to 600 rpm. Doing this has achieved an improvement in EPA-estimated highway economy from 25 mpg to 27 mpg.*

To provide added traction for the 2012 Tiguan, Volkswagen’s 4Motion all-wheel drive system is offered on all models. The electro-hydraulic system delivers drive to all four wheels without any buttons to press or levers to pull. A Haldex® center differential can continuously vary the driveforce between the front and rear axles, depending on the traction available.

In most driving conditions, 90 percent of the drive goes to the front wheels, which saves fuel. But when accelerating hard from standstill, for example, front-wheel slip is controlled by the Haldex® coupling’s ability to progressively direct nearly 100 percent of the drive torque to the rear wheels.

The 4Motion system also offers a high standard of active safety, providing sure-footed traction over virtually all surfaces—that rough road to the lake or a snow-covered driveway in winter—as well as optimum straight-line stability, even in crosswinds.


----------



## Plasticar (Sep 5, 2003)

*Tiguan transmission*

I don't have one yet, but will be replacing my A4 Avant with one later this year, so I've been trolling the boards to get informed.

I understand that people may not like the current state of the transmission. What I don't understand, however, is the insistence on complaining for a re-programming, as if it were a mistake. The transmission works this way ON PURPOSE. They changed the gearing to make both 5th and 6th overdrive gears. They also revised the stock shift points and idle speed. This is to bump up the fuel mileage by an estimated 2mpg across the board.

Now you may not like it, but VW is not going to say, "well, some people think it is noisy, so we are going to replace the gearing and revise the programming to give worse fuel mileage." No amount of complaints or letters or emails to customer service is going to do this. Like it or not, it's how it is.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Plasticar said:


> I don't have one yet, but will be replacing my A4 Avant with one later this year, so I've been trolling the boards to get informed.
> 
> I understand that people may not like the current state of the transmission. What I don't understand, however, is the insistence on complaining for a re-programming, as if it were a mistake. The transmission works this way ON PURPOSE. They changed the gearing to make both 5th and 6th overdrive gears. They also revised the stock shift points and idle speed. This is to bump up the fuel mileage by an estimated 2mpg across the board.
> 
> Now you may not like it, but VW is not going to say, "well, some people think it is noisy, so we are going to replace the gearing and revise the programming to give worse fuel mileage." No amount of complaints or letters or emails to customer service is going to do this. Like it or not, it's how it is.


I hear you but I'm not 100% sure I agree. Sometimes perception is reality. If this create doubts regarding the performance and durability of the tranny along with a feeling of discomfort while driving the car, it could affect sales and the perception of the brand. If VW takes too many black eyes, there is an incentive to correct the problem.

The real reason I have doubts that the situation will be addressed is the vehicle emmisions and fuel mileage have already been certified using this premature shift program. Programming changes that don't affect mileage and emisions are fairly easy to make. The necessary shift point modifications may be significant enough to blow the EPA certified mileage ratings and I don't know how easy that would be without recertification at this point. There's a fairly good chance that this problem will never be addressed with the sold units or this model year so if you can't live with it, I'd suggest that you should be prepared to dump the Tiguan for something else.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

reneestan said:


> Okay... not trying to be right or get the last word or anything like that. YOU WIN!!!!
> 
> Can you tell me if your transmission has adapted to your driving yet???? Is your Tiguan lugging or short-shifting into the highest possible gear or have you trained it??????


This isn't about winning or loosing, this is about posting facts not fiction or rumors. To answer your question, yes car feels better (as per wife) since its her car. I'll be taking it to a 3 hour trip in a few weeks and will report my findings.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> I hear you but I'm not 100% sure I agree. Sometimes perception is reality. If this create doubts regarding the performance and durability of the tranny along with a feeling of discomfort while driving the car, it could affect sales and the perception of the brand. If VW takes too many black eyes, there is an incentive to correct the problem.
> 
> The real reason I have doubts that the situation will be addressed is the vehicle emmisions and fuel mileage have already been certified using this premature shift program. Programming changes that don't affect mileage and emisions are fairly easy to make. The necessary shift point modifications may be significant enough to blow the EPA certified mileage ratings and I don't know how easy that would be without recertification at this point. There's a fairly good chance that this problem will never be addressed with the sold units or this model year so if you can't live with it, I'd suggest that you should be prepared to dump the Tiguan for something else.


One solution that has been suggested is to reprogram and make the S mode "less" sportier; i.e., instead of shifting around 3000 RPM, it could shift around 2000 or 2500 RPM. That would solve the certification issue since the D mode will not be affected. So anyone who is not happy about the D mode, could shift to this less sportier S mode.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

vw_nc_dude said:


> One solution that has been suggested is to reprogram and make the S mode "less" sportier; i.e., instead of shifting around 3000 RPM, it could shift around 2000 or 2500 RPM. That would solve the certification issue since the D mode will not be affected. So anyone who is not happy about the D mode, could shift to this less sportier S mode.


That would work.


----------



## atherton213 (Feb 14, 2004)

Thought i would come over here to see if anyone else had this issue and looks like lots of people do....

my mom just bought a 2012 tig and noticed the noise as well, she took it to the dealer who test drove it and then other ones that all did and told her it seems to be in all of them and was normal. She took it back the other day for her 90 day check up and told the svc guy about it and how it just doesnt sound right. He drove it and others and said... well they all seem to do it. They got the svc manager on the case as well, he drove my moms and others and said yeah they do it all... but this sounds pretty bad and shouldn't be happening its not acceptable in his book. The dealer and my parents have put word in to VWoA as well as it looks like a lot of you have.

I know that just reprogramming the car to not change gears as low is a fix... but what i was then thinking is wont that throw off the MPG of the car as well... driving a car at 2-3rpm vs 1000rpm will change the MPG.... even by 1-2mpg will be different than advertised and i dont remember what car make it was but there was a huge lawsuit about a car being advertised with X mpg and getting Y mpg (worse) in which the person won.

(edit... didnt read EVERY post here but looks like people have already talked about the mpg possible issues)


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes it will affect mpg, but I bet if they come out with a fix, they will clearly outline that to the customer to cover their ass. And it is Honda and their civic hybrid that are headed for a class action suit on advertised mileage. But in their case it was not 1-2 mpg, but closer to 20.


----------



## jsjjnbrunk (Jun 13, 2008)

One data point:

I have an '09 SE 4-Motion with ~55K that I've driven since new. I like the way it shifts and I've been following this thread with interest as I'm always thinking about what my next car will be.

We recently rented a new _*FWD*_ auto Tig while at our our vacation home in Florida. It had just over 1000 miles on the clock. We did ~200 miles of hwy driving as well as a ton of local errands during a 10-day stay.

I realize the rental was not a 4-Motion, but FWIW I did not hear or feel anything significantly different or objectionable compared to my '09. I commute with mine and am generally pretty soft-footed in the interest of buying less $3.70 Premium, so perhaps mine has adapted to a conservative pattern.

Biggest things I noticed, frankly, were the low-budget rental fleet interior and the tires that weren't as sticky as I prefer.

j.e.b.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

jsjjnbrunk said:


> One data point:
> 
> I have an '09 SE 4-Motion with ~55K that I've driven since new. I like the way it shifts and I've been following this thread with interest as I'm always thinking about what my next car will be.
> 
> ...


I don't notice it either....unless I am cruising at the speed it lugs at.


----------



## Ween (Jan 10, 2012)

VW is in a real pickle with this because bad word of mouth (from owners, car reviews, etc.) will kill the reputation of the Tiguan, and after talking with my service manager about bad glow plugs VW experienced a couple of years ago, it will take upwards of a year and a half to get re-certified with the EPA since this will affect emissions/environmental stuff. My guess is VW will just choose to let it ride and entice buyers with shiny new re-designed 2013 models instead. 

The noise doesn't bother me (since I've always got AC/DC blaring through the speakers), but I definitely feel the bog of the transmission going through gears 3-5 and when I'm cruising at 30-50mph. Sport mode has helped some, but doing that forces it to shift late, so you get higher RPMs (which I realize that's what it's supposed to do).


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

shawng said:


> Yes it will affect mpg, but I bet if they come out with a fix, they will clearly outline that to the customer to cover their ass. And it is Honda and their civic hybrid that are headed for a class action suit on advertised mileage. But in their case it was not 1-2 mpg, but closer to 20.


A disclaimer to the customer will not absolve them of compliance to an EPA cert. No fix can be made that circumvents the vehicle emissions and mileage certification without approval. I doubt any such approval could / would be granted without re-certification.

If they change the sport mode as a alternative, it requires no re-certification or customer CYA activity.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

you have a good point there. Interesting on how this plays out.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, when Audi rolled out their 8 speed auto tranny it shifted like crap too, but guess what, less than a year later Audi came up with a new software and fixed the problem. So I'd say for those who are not happy there may still be hope.


----------



## jsjjnbrunk (Jun 13, 2008)

VR6Now said:


> I don't notice it either....unless I am cruising at the speed it lugs at.


Let me put it a little differently. We drove that car almost 500 miles -- half of it around town -- so we pretty much covered the range it could be cruised at. It *was not* doing any _*booming*_ or _*lugging *_of any kind.

Again, it was FWD, FWTW.

j.e.b.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

TIGSEL said:


> Well, when Audi rolled out their 8 speed auto tranny it shifted like crap too, but guess what, less than a year later Audi came up with a new software and fixed the problem. So I'd say for those who are not happy there may still be hope.


Manufacturers change engine and transmission mapping all the time and they are free to do so at will within limits.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

Plasticar said:


> I don't have one yet, but will be replacing my A4 Avant with one later this year, so I've been trolling the boards to get informed.
> 
> I understand that people may not like the current state of the transmission. What I don't understand, however, is the insistence on complaining for a re-programming, as if it were a mistake. The transmission works this way ON PURPOSE. They changed the gearing to make both 5th and 6th overdrive gears. They also revised the stock shift points and idle speed. This is to bump up the fuel mileage by an estimated 2mpg across the board.
> 
> Now you may not like it, but VW is not going to say, "well, some people think it is noisy, so we are going to replace the gearing and revise the programming to give worse fuel mileage." No amount of complaints or letters or emails to customer service is going to do this. Like it or not, it's how it is.


Plasticar...I disagree with your statements, here is why: The noise you hear is the engine lugging and "knocking" from detonation which could easily damage the engine. 

The torque converter in these tranny's is a "free wheeling" one which allow the rpm's to drop to idle rpm's (600), to save gas, when your foot is off the gas pedal doing 25-35mph. 

The tranny should still shift to a lower gear like 2nd or 3rd in anticipation of your foot back on the gas pedal and acceleration. 

Instead, you end up accelerating from 25-35mph in 6th gear, RPM's are too low at that point for acceleration and you get potentially damaging detonation and that's the noise everyone is hearing. 

Why don't you take a 2012 Tig out for a test drive and see for yourself...but until you have one pls save your comments...


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

jsjjnbrunk said:


> Let me put it a little differently. We drove that car almost 500 miles -- half of it around town -- so we pretty much covered the range it could be cruised at. It *was not* doing any _*booming*_ or _*lugging *_of any kind.
> 
> Again, it was FWD, FWTW.
> 
> j.e.b.


Are you really sure you rented a 2012 Tiguan (the one which has the face lift and whose exterior looks different than your 2009 Tiguan)? I test-drove a 2012 Tiguan with FWD and also my wife has a 2012 Tiguan with FWD and both do the lugging.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I submitted a complaint about my Tig to VW and got this response. Hopefully there is something done about this. My girlfriend doesn't really mind it but it gets on my nerves bad in city driving.



> Thank you for your e-mail in regard to the transmission of your Tiguan. I apologize for the inconvenience you have encountered, and I understand you feel a software update and tuning will remedy this concern. I appreciate the opportunity to respond.
> 
> I have documented your concern for internal review. Software updates to vehicle components are the result of engineer testing and researching as well as catalogued and researched trends of customer concerns. I am unaware of an update for the transmission of your vehicle; however, I encourage you to contact your local VW dealership, as they would be in the best position to diagnose the concern and verify if a repair is known or update is available.
> 
> ...


----------



## jsjjnbrunk (Jun 13, 2008)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Are you really sure you rented a 2012 Tiguan (the one which has the face lift and whose exterior looks different than your 2009 Tiguan)? I test-drove a 2012 Tiguan with FWD and also my wife has a 2012 Tiguan with FWD and both do the lugging.


Yes, I can tell the difference between an '09 and a '12. 

As I mentioned, it was a rental with just over a thousand miles when we picked it up a few weeks ago. I travel _a lot_ for business and rent _a lot_ of cars. I'd be awful surprised to see a year old rental car with only a thousand miles on it. 

j.e.b.


----------



## jsjjnbrunk (Jun 13, 2008)

bradsvw said:


> Plasticar...I disagree with your statements, here is why: The noise you hear is the engine lugging and "knocking" from detonation which could easily damage the engine. ...
> 
> Instead, you end up accelerating from 25-35mph in 6th gear, RPM's are too low at that point for acceleration and you get potentially damaging detonation and that's the noise everyone is hearing.
> 
> Why don't you take a 2012 Tig out for a test drive and see for yourself...but until you have one pls save your comments...


Detonation? ... Really? :what:

So that's because VW:

1) Deliberately mapped the tranny to produce a self-destroying engine because drivers won't mind their engines blowing up as long as they get 2-3 more mpg,

or, is it:

2) The VW engineering and testing process isn't capable of detecting a detonating engine?


j.e.b.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

jsjjnbrunk said:


> Detonation? ... Really? :what:
> 
> So that's because VW:
> 
> ...


Are you saying that lugging the engine at low speed in 6th gear is good for it?? So maybe VW has figured out a way to retard timing enough to prevent detonation, but running the engine at 30mph in 6th can't be good for its longevity.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

bradsvw said:


> Are you saying that lugging the engine at low speed in 6th gear is good for it?? So maybe VW has figured out a way to retard timing enough to prevent detonation, but running the engine at 30mph in 6th can't be good for its longevity.


100% agreed! I am able to drive with a manual transmission and would never put it into 6th gear at 30mph. It's definitely not good for the engine. Speaking of manual transmission, the automatic transmission of the 2012 Tiguan really encourages me to go back to manual some time soon


----------



## jsjjnbrunk (Jun 13, 2008)

bradsvw said:


> Are you saying that lugging the engine at low speed in 6th gear is good for it?? So maybe VW has figured out a way to retard timing enough to prevent detonation, but running the engine at 30mph in 6th can't be good for its longevity.


No, I'm saying they didn't design a car that detonates under normal operation as you suggested. I'm glad we're now in agreement. 

j.e.b.


----------



## jsjjnbrunk (Jun 13, 2008)

vw_nc_dude said:


> 100% agreed! I am able to drive with a manual transmission and would never put it into 6th gear at 30mph. It's definitely not good for the engine.


If that's based on something other than your opinion, it would be a great add to the thread. 

j.e.b.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

jsjjnbrunk said:


> Detonation? ... Really? :what:
> 
> So that's because VW:
> 
> ...


Lugging an engine occurs when one selects a gear that is too high for the given conditions. For example, selecting 5th gear at 25 mph in a car with a small 4-cylinder engine would be virtually guaranteed to cause lugging even at steady speeds on flat roads; if the driver attempted to accelerate, the lugging would be even worse. If one attempted such scenarios, the car would bog down and potentially buck or lurch slightly. Extreme lugging can cause pinging/knocking or even piston slap, but these last only occur in instances where the driver is so incredibly stupid that he doesn't notice the obvious early warnings of bogging, bucking, or lurching.

Lugging an engine does technically result in small gains in fuel economy, but it is one of those "penny wise, pound foolish" decisions as lugging places great stress on an engine's bottom end as well as on the pistons and rings. Habitually running an engine in too low of an RPM range for a given gear will cause long-term issues for the rod bearings, the wrist pin bearings, the rings, and even the cylinder bores and will lead to excessive oil consumption.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

hopefully the DSG will make it into the Tiguan within the next 2 years...


----------



## jsjjnbrunk (Jun 13, 2008)

bradsvw said:


> Lugging an engine occurs when one selects a gear that is too high for the given conditions. For example, selecting 5th gear at 25 mph in a car with a small 4-cylinder engine would be virtually guaranteed to cause lugging even at steady speeds on flat roads; if the driver attempted to accelerate, the lugging would be even worse. If one attempted such scenarios, the car would bog down and potentially buck or lurch slightly. Extreme lugging can cause pinging/knocking or even piston slap, but these last only occur in instances where the driver is so incredibly stupid that he doesn't notice the obvious early warnings of bogging, bucking, or lurching.
> 
> Lugging an engine does technically result in small gains in fuel economy, but it is one of those "penny wise, pound foolish" decisions as lugging places great stress on an engine's bottom end as well as on the pistons and rings. Habitually running an engine in too low of an RPM range for a given gear will cause long-term issues for the rod bearings, the wrist pin bearings, the rings, and even the cylinder bores and will lead to excessive oil consumption.


Sounds awful. 

I didn't realize we were now focused on wrist pin bearing, rings and cylinder bore issues. Hopefully, those will turn out to be about as real as the detonation concerns.

I sure hope VW steps up the quality of their engineering soon. It sounds like there's an awful lot to worry about with the Tiguan.

j.e.b.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

AsianDude said:


> hopefully the DSG will make it into the Tiguan within the next 2 years...


Yeah, I hope the same. But for the time-being and current owners, I hope that VW comes up with a solution which looks like re-programming the S mode to shift at lower RPM. As indicated earlier, this would not affect the D mode and EPA certified MPG values. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

jsjjnbrunk said:


> The VW engineering and testing process isn't capable of detecting a detonating engine?


I see your point and your trust in VW engineering and testing. I have (or had) the same trust. But now, experiencing this transmission in city traffic shifting to 6th gear at 30 mph came to me really as a very big surprise how they rolled this out the first place.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

is there a difference in transmission shifting performance between the 2wd vs 4wd Tiguans?...Myabe the 4wd program is different from the 2wd.


----------



## Techvet (Oct 23, 2011)

I've resisted replying to this thread until now because I haven't yet taken delivery of my Tig. However, I driven two on test drives with the most recent being a 4Mo unit last week where I purposefully tried to make it display the shift characteristics. Despite trying, I did not observe the issue.

However, I certainly agree that based on the reports here the problem appears to be genuine. It seems the primary concern isn't necessarily the shifting into overdrive early, rather the failure to shift back down down when subtle acceleration is called for. I'm guessing that a lightly loaded Tig might do okay in 6th gear at 30-35 mph if it is lightly loaded, if the road surfaces absolutely flat and if the driver maintains an absolute steady speed. I would contend that those represent a lot of 'ifs' that in all reality can't be easily achieved.

So what if the reprogramming changed the conditions for the downshift? Would that be enough to solve the problem?? Granted that might make the the transmission hunt more, but changing that parameter has the potential of not affecting MPG figures as much. Now gear hunting can be equally frustrating. My wife's old 2010 CR-V would do that especially when at highway speeds in 5th gear. I believe the root cause of that behavior was rather the anemic torque of the Honda engine for a car of that size. The behavior manifested itself especially when the car encountered any sort of an incline and prolonged inclines would result in continual downshifting and up shifting unless the driver put a tad more pressure on the accelerator. We experience a 1500 ft elevation change going between home and town and the hunting behavior would really drive you crazy at times.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

I finally had a chance to drive our Tig around the city for some time and I must say that my wife trained it well . It now feels much peppier at take offs and much better on downshifts. I also tried to recreate 35 mph conditions and I can see where some of you are coming from. No transmission training will change the fact tranny's shifting to overdrive while coasting, only programming will do that, but what will change is the downshift timing to a lower gear. Your ECU will adapt and remember how much pick up you need when you press the gas pedal thus will shift to a correct lower gear faster without trying other higher gears first. :thumbup:


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> I finally had a chance to drive our Tig around the city for some time and I must say that my wife trained it well . It now feels much peppier at take offs and much better on downshifts. I also tried to recreate 35 mph conditions and I can see where some of you are coming from. No transmission training will change the fact tranny's shifting to overdrive while coasting, only programming will do that, but what will change is the downshift timing to a lower gear. Your ECU will adapt and remember how much pick up you need when you press the gas pedal thus will shift to a correct lower gear faster without trying other higher gears first. :thumbup:


Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed that VW provides an update for the D or S mode.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't have a '12 Tiguan...but I did have one on order and canceled it in favor for a '12 GTI (DSG) and a '12 Passat TDI (DSG).
My experience with the Tiguan is over many extended test drives with at least 3 different units of varying trim levels (SE, SEL, SEL w/premium NAV)...I like the real world errand running, picking up the kids, going out to dinner test drives than those nice weekend highway cruises that the dealer typically tells you to take.
My opinion of the '12 Tiguan in SEL trim is that its a very nicely featured car and it has all the options and space that my wife could ever want. Its also got some very nice features that we liked from the Touareg at a lower price point.
1) my main issue comes from the transmission and the idle quality. At idle, 2 out of the 3 Tiguans I drove had a soft hum/vibration that was ever present with the A/C on while at a stop with foot on the brake. You can feel this on or off by pushing the compressor on/off button...what causes it, I don't know, but my guess is the super low idle speed.
The transmission shift quality is ok while driving along a straight line or when your pedal movements are softer and more gentle...When you attempt to be alittle more involved in some real world city situations where more throttle on/off coupled with turning commands are called for, the transmission seems to not be able to keep up and gets confused and sometimes clunks and overrevs into gear. This I think is because of the torque converter trying to couple/uncouple itself.
2) my other observation of the Tiguan is that there appears to be some sort of drivetrain binding...feels like something is out of round...a inconsistent imbalance that sometimes can be felt more than heard from the driver's position.
3) lastly, the SELs with the 19" wheels and sport suspension is really a stiff ride and I hope that over time, interior trim bits will not start rattling. I think there are easy fixes for this (by going to 18s), but the 19s are a big attraction for the Tiguan. Maybe they should have not included the sport suspension as part of the SEL package.

All of my test drives occured on multiple days over a 2 week period. I was hoping to drive a 4motion unit to get a comparison, but there was none to be found in SE Texas. I still want to buy a Tiguan, I really like the features and the way it looks...plus its the perfect size for my wife. but until the transmission issues are resolved either with a programing change or the swtich over to a DSG gearbox, I will have to wait on the sidelines for now.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

AsianDude said:


> hopefully the DSG will make it into the Tiguan within the next 2 years...


I'm sure it will once the supply issues are sorted. Most of the ROW now has the 7 speed DSG. Hate to tell you though, there has also been some issues with that gear box, not the same as those mentioned here but "nothing's perfect" !!!

Cheers


----------



## ChrisCooks (Jan 25, 2012)

*Transmission seems to have reprogrammed itself*

I've had my 2012 SE for about 750 miles now and definitely noticed what most of you are talking about, namely the tranny lugging the engine around 30-40 mph. I've been driving more aggressively than normal for the last 200 or so miles (though not too hard as it's still a new engine) and all of a sudden it seems like the adaptive program on the transmission has mapped to a more aggressive setting that seems to have eliminated most of the lugging and buzz I used to get. I had to check a couple of times to see if I had accidentally knocked it into 'sport' mode or something. 

It doesn't seem as aggressive as that program but definitely woke things up a little bit. Not sure what to tell you guys but I'm really happy that whatever I've done seems to have livened things up


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

ChrisCooks said:


> I've had my 2012 SE for about 750 miles now and definitely noticed what most of you are talking about, namely the tranny lugging the engine around 30-40 mph. I've been driving more aggressively than normal for the last 200 or so miles (though not too hard as it's still a new engine) and all of a sudden it seems like the adaptive program on the transmission has mapped to a more aggressive setting that seems to have eliminated most of the lugging and buzz I used to get. I had to check a couple of times to see if I had accidentally knocked it into 'sport' mode or something.
> 
> It doesn't seem as aggressive as that program but definitely woke things up a little bit. Not sure what to tell you guys but I'm really happy that whatever I've done seems to have livened things up


Well I'll give it a try tomorrow...


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

ChrisCooks said:


> I've had my 2012 SE for about 750 miles now and definitely noticed what most of you are talking about, namely the tranny lugging the engine around 30-40 mph. I've been driving more aggressively than normal for the last 200 or so miles (though not too hard as it's still a new engine) and all of a sudden it seems like the adaptive program on the transmission has mapped to a more aggressive setting that seems to have eliminated most of the lugging and buzz I used to get. I had to check a couple of times to see if I had accidentally knocked it into 'sport' mode or something.
> 
> It doesn't seem as aggressive as that program but definitely woke things up a little bit. Not sure what to tell you guys but I'm really happy that whatever I've done seems to have livened things up


Finally some one listened :thumbup:


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

bradsvw said:


> Well I'll give it a try tomorrow...


Adaptation is not a one day thing, it takes some time and you must be persistent or just commute during crazy morning hours in a city like San Francisco


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

ChrisCooks said:


> I've had my 2012 SE for about 750 miles now and definitely noticed what most of you are talking about, namely the tranny lugging the engine around 30-40 mph. I've been driving more aggressively than normal for the last 200 or so miles (though not too hard as it's still a new engine) and all of a sudden it seems like the adaptive program on the transmission has mapped to a more aggressive setting that seems to have eliminated most of the lugging and buzz I used to get. I had to check a couple of times to see if I had accidentally knocked it into 'sport' mode or something.
> 
> It doesn't seem as aggressive as that program but definitely woke things up a little bit. Not sure what to tell you guys but I'm really happy that whatever I've done seems to have livened things up


Interesting! I have a 2008 Passat and believe the transmission is not that much different (other than the 2nd overdrive maybe) and I did not have to go through such an "aggressive" training phase. It drove well from the very beginning (I bought the car at 94 miles from the dealer) and still drives great.

Nevertheless, I will give this a shot, though I do not know how to achieve this without getting a ticket since my wife and I drive within city traffic most of the time where the speed limit is 35MPH, exactly at the point where the Tiguan wants to stay at 6th gear


----------



## donmarrow (Sep 11, 2002)

*Sad Sad Day - Tiguan test drive very disappointing*

Well - I went ahead and test drove a Tiguan today. Unfortunately I was not impressed, it was slow (turbo lag) and exhibited the same issues already articulated here - vibration, etc. I was not happy with sport mode. The only way I found to avoid the symptoms was to go into manual mode. Needless to say I won't be buying a Tiguan until this is fixed. I have some other cars I'm interested in - BMW X3, Audi Q5, the Jeep Grand Cherokee and I'm interested in the Mazda CX-5 although I don't think that will have enough get up and go for me.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

donmarrow said:


> Well - I went ahead and test drove a Tiguan today. Unfortunately I was not impressed, it was slow (turbo lag) and exhibited the same issues already articulated here - vibration, etc. I was not happy with sport mode. The only way I found to avoid the symptoms was to go into manual mode. Needless to say I won't be buying a Tiguan until this is fixed. I have some other cars I'm interested in - BMW X3, Audi Q5, the Jeep Grand Cherokee and I'm interested in the Mazda CX-5 although I don't think that will have enough get up and go for me.


Can't blame you on your disappointment, especially with this automatic transmission. 

In our case, the Tiguan was the best fit for my wife when we test-drove all candidate cars. Besides this transmission issue, we do not have any regrets in getting it. 

Keeping fingers crossed that VW offers a remedy and comes up with a solution like re-programming the S mode.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

I reported tranny issue to VWoA...they replied and told me to discuss with dealer...went for a test drive with a tech...he said normal, that way from factory...service manager called later on, told me that's the way its designed, no plans to change it...nothing I didn't already know...

I think they may still change it if enough people complain to VWoA...they are only doing this to increase their corp average fuel mpg numbers...


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

donmarrow said:


> Well - I went ahead and test drove a Tiguan today. Unfortunately I was not impressed, it was slow (turbo lag) and exhibited the same issues already articulated here - vibration, etc. I was not happy with sport mode. The only way I found to avoid the symptoms was to go into manual mode. Needless to say I won't be buying a Tiguan until this is fixed. I have some other cars I'm interested in - BMW X3, Audi Q5, the Jeep Grand Cherokee and I'm interested in the Mazda CX-5 although I don't think that will have enough get up and go for me.


The x3 with the inline 6 is very nice...but its being replaced by the turbo 4 within the next 60 days


----------



## tjmatx (Feb 4, 2012)

First post here; just joined the forum. (hope I get this posted correctly)

I have been following this thread with great interest. Just bought my 2012 SEL 4motion about a week ago. Great machine: I love it. I only have/had 2 complaints:
1. The excessively conservative shift pattern, especially at low speeds that has been discussed so much here. I noticed this right away and recognized it as most likely a result of the fuel-saving mods VW did for 2012. To be honest it doesn't really bother me that much. I don't get the rumbling sound that some of you complain about but I can certainly see how someone might get it. I'm speculating that it has to do with the harmonics of particular machines. Some will resonate more than others at those low speeds. 

My consolation is that I know it is doing it to save gas, which is a big deal these days. Also, I'm going to follow some of the suggestions here to re-train the shift pattern. I hope it works. And, I sent a note to VW customer service to add my opinion to the list of annoyed owners.

2. The ride with the 255/40 19" wheels. The ride is noticeably rough and more "jittiery" than I was comfortable with. I really wanted the features of the SEL so I went with it even though I was afraid the 19" wheels and their low aspect ratio would bother me. Well it did, a lot. This bothered me more than the transmission shift pattern. Turns out the solution was easy though. My local dealer did an even swap for SE wheels/tires for me. Took them right off a new SE. (he made out well financially I'm sure) Problem solved; the ride is quite a bit smoother and quieter and I don't have to worry as much about bending the rims in a big pot-hole. I mention this in case some of you are also bothered by 19" wheel ride. Those 19s sure did look good though.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

tjmatx said:


> First post here; just joined the forum. (hope I get this posted correctly)
> 
> I have been following this thread with great interest. Just bought my 2012 SEL 4motion about a week ago. Great machine: I love it. I only have/had 2 complaints:
> 1. The excessively conservative shift pattern, especially at low speeds that has been discussed so much here. I noticed this right away and recognized it as most likely a result of the fuel-saving mods VW did for 2012. To be honest it doesn't really bother me that much. I don't get the rumbling sound that some of you complain about but I can certainly see how someone might get it. I'm speculating that it has to do with the harmonics of particular machines. Some will resonate more than others at those low speeds.
> ...


Did he put those 19s on the SE? And most likely he will charge for them extra when someone is going to buy this SE


----------



## tjmatx (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, that is what he said he was going to do. Since the 19s had about 800 miles on them, he said he will have to note that on the vehicle and get the buyer to sign an acknowledgement that he is buying used tires. I'm sure the dealer will still get a few hundred bucks extra for them, and that someone will snap them up quick.


----------



## Techvet (Oct 23, 2011)

tjmatx said:


> Yes, that is what he said he was going to do. Since the 19s had about 800 miles on them, he said he will have to note that on the vehicle and get the buyer to sign an acknowledgement that he is buying used tires. I'm sure the dealer will still get a few hundred bucks extra for them, and that someone will snap them up quick.


This is what my dealer has said he would do as well. I drove a SEL for the first time last week and I didn't notice any objectionable roughness in my short test drive on a variety of road surfaces, but when we take delivery of the car here in a week or so, my wife may have an entirely different impression. Car buyers have different preferences about wheels. When I was buying one of our CRVs a few years back, the dealer had a new unit on the lot with some real flashy rims on it. That trim line came standard with some nice alloys, but the buyer opted for these blinged out units at a cost of something like $2K. I shared my story with my VW dealer last week and he just smiled. Trust me when I say they won't loose a dime and they know it.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

One customer got an encouraging reply from VW that a program update is coming. Finger crossed. See thread below:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-transmissions!&highlight=tiguan+transmission


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a video from consumer reports. They do not mention transmission explicitly, but somewhere around 45sec they say "the engine groans and moans" which exactly is what we are experiencing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDWptp6aObE


----------



## pookieprimmer (Feb 23, 2012)

*Same thing*

My 2012 Tiguan has this same transmission problem also! SUCH A DISAPPOINTMENT!! Not only do I have the lagging and dragging because it goes into 5th gear so early, but I have have a bum heater. It randomly goes from hot to cold. VW is aware of the problem, has no fix made for it yet, and still sells this car without telling the buyer about! 
I have called the customer care line many times. Their response was to replace my 2012 Tiguan SE with another 2012 Tiguan SE that has the SAME problems! 
Do anyone think VW actually cares? I don't think they do. They are making the money and we get the short straw here! :thumbdown: I will never buy another VW again.


----------



## Ween (Jan 10, 2012)

pookieprimmer said:


> My 2012 Tiguan has this same transmission problem also! SUCH A DISAPPOINTMENT!! Not only do I have the lagging and dragging because it goes into 5th gear so early, but I have have a bum heater. It randomly goes from hot to cold. VW is aware of the problem, has no fix made for it yet, and still sells this car without telling the buyer about!
> I have called the customer care line many times. Their response was to replace my 2012 Tiguan SE with another 2012 Tiguan SE that has the SAME problems!
> Do anyone think VW actually cares? I don't think they do. They are making the money and we get the short straw here! :thumbdown: I will never buy another VW again.


Heater issue fixed. See here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5561778-Heater-stopped-working!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Ween said:


> Heater issue fixed. See here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5561778-Heater-stopped-working!


Didn't know about the heater issue. Thanks for the pointer. One more thing to watch out for.


----------



## pookieprimmer (Feb 23, 2012)

Ween said:


> Heater issue fixed. See here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5561778-Heater-stopped-working!



Thank you!!! I called and the service manager is getting me in for Monday


----------



## pookieprimmer (Feb 23, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Didn't know about the heater issue. Thanks for the pointer. One more thing to watch out for.


Oh yea. I've found more problems with this VW than I've had with all my used cars put together! 

Does anyone else have Bluetooth problems using the recent iPhone version when streaming Bluetooth?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

pookieprimmer said:


> Oh yea. I've found more problems with this VW than I've had with all my used cars put together!
> 
> Does anyone else have Bluetooth problems using the recent iPhone version when streaming Bluetooth?


The iPhone issue is iOS related and requires a solution from Apple. My wife has an iPhone and it has this problem with the bluetooth. I have an Android phone and it does not have any problem at all. So it is not all VWs fault.


----------



## pookieprimmer (Feb 23, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> The iPhone issue is iOS related and requires a solution from Apple. My wife has an iPhone and it has this problem with the bluetooth. I have an Android phone and it does not have any problem at all. So it is not all VWs fault.


But the local dealer keeps insisting that it's just MY phone. I haven't had any problems in the Jetta, just these two Tiguans I've had (same exact one each time! I called and complained and kept it up because in so unhappy with this transmission and other problems!) 
The tech says their phones worked fine. The girl who sold it to me said Droids were a problem and iPhone was perfect. I've got so much conflicting info! I don't know if it's just a stupid thing with my Tiguan or MY phone or just an apple/AT&T issue.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

pookieprimmer said:


> But the local dealer keeps insisting that it's just MY phone. I haven't had any problems in the Jetta, just these two Tiguans I've had (same exact one each time! I called and complained and kept it up because in so unhappy with this transmission and other problems!)
> The tech says their phones worked fine. The girl who sold it to me said Droids were a problem and iPhone was perfect. I've got so much conflicting info! I don't know if it's just a stupid thing with my Tiguan or MY phone or just an apple/AT&T issue.


It's definitely an iOS/Apple problem. iPhone users who upgraded from iOS4 to iOS5 are reporting these problems.

I have paired both my Android phone (Google Nexus S) and my wife's iPhone with the bluetooth in the 2012 Tiguan. The iPhone has the problem(s) you described. The Android phone works flawlessly. In fact, I actually paired two different Android phones (I also own a HTC Aria besides the Nexus S) and they worked without any problem. So I am pretty sure that it is an iPhone issue.

According to some reports, the new iOS version will fix this issue but there is no set date when that will be released. So I would wait for that and hope that Apple releases it soon.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

I like how this thread became anything but the transmission thread.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> I like how this thread became anything but the transmission thread.


It would be great if there would be an app to update the transmission. Maybe Apple can work on that


----------



## pookieprimmer (Feb 23, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> I like how this thread became anything but the transmission thread.


Yea... But I could go on and on and on about how much I hate the transmission and the brand. I've never had such a terrible transmission in any car! If the dealer had told me this problem in more detail I wouldn't have bought the car. I'd have stuck with a jetta or (sadly) another brand. And my car is too new to be on any trade in list yet. So I'm stuck with a car that has a transmission which will soon ruin the engine, drives like crud, and makes me feel freaked it wants to stall. I wish VWoA would own up and let people who are remarkable unhappy out of the car.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

pookieprimmer said:


> Yea... But I could go on and on and on about how much I hate the transmission and the brand. I've never had such a terrible transmission in any car! If the dealer had told me this problem in more detail I wouldn't have bought the car. I'd have stuck with a jetta or (sadly) another brand. And my car is too new to be on any trade in list yet. So I'm stuck with a car that has a transmission which will soon ruin the engine, drives like crud, and makes me feel freaked it wants to stall. I wish VWoA would own up and let people who are remarkable unhappy out of the car.


Be patient, I am sure VW will do something about it pretty soon. Audi had a tranny software fix not too long ago. I am sure the new software probably already in street testing stages. Try to train your tranny for now, it WILL help


----------



## ChrisCooks (Jan 25, 2012)

Agreed. I've trained my 6spd tiptronic in my 2012 and it hardly lugs at all now unless I really feather the throttle.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

ChrisCooks said:


> Agreed. I've trained my 6spd tiptronic in my 2012 and it hardly lugs at all now unless I really feather the throttle.


Can you explain what your strategy was and for how long you trained it? I do not drive very aggressively but also not very softly and still do not see any improvement. Do we need to push this very hard?


----------



## ChrisCooks (Jan 25, 2012)

To tell the truth it was a bit of an accident. During my first couple hundred miles I definitely noticed the lugging and rumbling around 35-40 mph as the tranny tried to cruise around in 6th. I started putting my foot down a little more, not to the floor, but gave it about half throttle off the line most of the time to combat this.  After a couple hundred miles I noticed the Tiguan became a lot more responsive and I could hit the gas more gradually and it wouldn't jump straight to 6 as quickly. Like I said, I can still get it to lug if I drive like I'm in a Prius, but for the most part the transmission seems to behave more on the normal side. I know this is kind of vague but it's all I can say. I've heard there's a way to put the Tiguan back in this "learning" phase once you're past the initial phase but don't recall how to do it. Maybe TIGSEL can elaborate.


----------



## Pablo509 (Feb 28, 2012)

We picked our SEL up on 25 February, and I have been trying to pay close attention to the transmission. I am not sensing or detecting the sluggishness that everyone has been describing. Perhaps they have started reprogramming the transmissions.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Pablo509 said:


> We picked our SEL up on 25 February, and I have been trying to pay close attention to the transmission. I am not sensing or detecting the sluggishness that everyone has been describing. Perhaps they have started reprogramming the transmissions.


Hope that's true. Do any of the previous buyers have any update from VW?


----------



## motechsc (Feb 27, 2012)

I"m forced to keep my 2012 pretty slow when I leave each day due to the large size of the neighborhood. That being said I've been more aggressive when leaving stop signs, etc., and I've noticed the Tig is starting to learn after only a couple of weeks. At first I was dropping into sixth at 35mph, since I've been going a little harder with the gas- not flooring it, just no feathering it- it doesn't drop into sixth until I'm over 40mph. This is much more tolerable and the rock-gargling noise I was getting has all but disappeared.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

Web research (aka google searches) I did during the time I had my automatic Golf indicated there are two shift maps in D and two in S, and it chose between them based on how aggressive it determined you were driving at the moment. While I did occasionally observe what seemed to be higher shift points in D as you describe, it only took a mile or two of steady 35mph speeds on flat terrain to have it revert back to the high-mpg low-shift-point lugging behavior. My understanding was that the adaptive behavior has a pretty short memory.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

mhackett said:


> Web research (aka google searches) I did during the time I had my automatic Golf indicated there are two shift maps in D and two in S, and it chose between them based on how aggressive it determined you were driving at the moment. While I did occasionally observe what seemed to be higher shift points in D as you describe, it only took a mile or two of steady 35mph speeds on flat terrain to have it revert back to the high-mpg low-shift-point lugging behavior. My understanding was that the adaptive behavior has a pretty short memory.


How do you like the manual in your GTI? The clutch pedal is electronic and not hard to press down, right? 

When the time comes to trade in my Passat, I am seriously thinking of going back to manual transmission.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

That's first I'd ever read anyone saying the clutch is electronic, and I'm sure it is not. Maybe just something you've read that was confusing it with the clutches in the DSG or something. Regardless, it is a light push and easy to operate.

I'm am delighted to be back in a manual after my year with the slushbox. The car before that was a Mk4 1.8T 5M GTI. My favorite thing to say to anyone who would listen at the time was "Nothing sucks the soul out of a car like an automatic". I know DSG owners will argue with this, and they will have a point, to a point. But still, the simple act of disengaging and reengaging the drivetrain for each shift and lifting and pressing the gas pedal each time puts you more closely in touch with what the car is doing, and capable of doing, than any other transmission design. Even if it is old-fashioned.

There are a couple things to mention, however. Due to emissions reasons the revs drop fairly slowly so if you want to be smooth you can't rush your upshifts. This is mostly a challenge for the 1-2 shift since a large rpm drop is required, not so much the rest of them. But if you do wait around a little too long on the 1-2 shift to get the perfect rev-matched engagement you may find the car behind you (probably an automatic) right up on your bumper while leaving stoplights. So it's best to pull away fairly quickly in 1st to get some distance before shifting.

The other comment is that 6 speeds often seems like one too many for the broad powerband of this engine. 5 would probably have been enough. Especially since 6th is not super-tall like it is with the automatic (about 2300rpm/60mph in the GTI), don't know about the Tiguan or Passat.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

mhackett said:


> That's first I'd ever read anyone saying the clutch is electronic, and I'm sure it is not. Maybe just something you've read that was confusing it with the clutches in the DSG or something. Regardless, it is a light push and easy to operate.
> 
> I'm am delighted to be back in a manual after my year with the slushbox. The car before that was a Mk4 1.8T 5M GTI. My favorite thing to say to anyone who would listen at the time was "Nothing sucks the soul out of a car like an automatic". I know DSG owners will argue with this, and they will have a point, to a point. But still, the simple act of disengaging and reengaging the drivetrain for each shift and lifting and pressing the gas pedal each time puts you more closely in touch with what the car is doing, and capable of doing, than any other transmission design. Even if it is old-fashioned.
> 
> ...


Thanks much for the info. My brother-in-law in Europe had a VW Polo with manual transmission (not DSG) and his clutch pedal was electronic; i.e., the clutch pedal was not mechanically separating the discs but rather electronically controlling a motor that would do the separation.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

The learning process of our transmissions never stops. It constantly updates/relearns your driving style. The reason why it feels that the process stopped is because your driving style usually stays consistent. I also see that some of you are complaining that they've got no results from trying to adapt/train your tranny. I can only think of few reasons: 1- You are not aggressive enough, 2- More than one person driving the car with completely different driving styles. There is no reason to reset anything, it will only prolong the adaptation process. In some cases when dealer needs to reflash your ECU you'd have to retrain your tranny.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

> My brother-in-law in Europe had a VW Polo with manual transmission (not DSG) and his clutch pedal was electronic; i.e., the clutch pedal was not mechanically separating the discs but rather electronically controlling a motor that would do the separation.


I know this is a sidetrack but...that is pretty interesting. I wonder how they managed to incorporate any sort of engagement-zone feedback into that setup at a reasonable cost. I did some searches for that design and came up empty.

Anyway, I looked and can confirm the GTI clutch actuation is of conventional hydraulic design, sharing fluid from the brake reservior.


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's the latest after contacting VWoA Customer Care.

_Dear Mr. Edge:

Thank you for taking the time to speak with me regarding the concerns you are experiencing with the transmission in your Tiguan. We contacted Mr. xxx, the Service Manager at xx Volkswagen, and I appreciate the chance to provide you with an update.

Mr. xx explained to us that your Tiguan was found operating as designed when it was test driven on September 7th and on October 12th. Because of this, Mr. xx is not aware of any repairs or software updates needed to your Tiguan. As such, I regret we are unable to offer any repair solutions. 

I understand you are dissatisfied with the way the transmission is performing. I’d like to encourage you to go for a test drive with a technician to point out the exact noise and vibration you are experiencing. The technician will be able to explain to you firsthand what is taking place in the transmission and why they feel this is considered normal operation. 

If you would like me to follow up with the XX Volkswagen to ensure all resources are utilized to address this matter for you, please let me know when your appointment date is, and I will be sure to do so.

With you being a multi-Volkswagen owner, we recognize your loyalty to our brand, and we take your concerns seriously. I apologize for the inconvenience this matter has caused you, especially so early in your ownership. It is our desire that you are completely satisfied with your Tiguan and are fully enjoying your driving experience. Please be assured I have documented your comments internally, so we may have a record of them._


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

hawaiivr6 said:


> Here's the latest after contacting VWoA Customer Care.
> 
> _Dear Mr. Edge:
> 
> ...


Looks like you got the generic treatment and they're trying to shift this to the dealers who come back to us and say everything works normal. The transmission or the engine needs to fall apart I guess before they acknowledge that there is really a problem. 

As punishment, every dealer and service manager who says the transmission is operating under normal conditions should be forced to drive in these for life


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

Just wanted to add my own findings about the 4Motion Tig noise described earlier in this thread.

I noticed that the noise seems to be rpm related and not necessarily speed related. It appears that around 1250 rpm, +/- 150 rpm, the vibration is present regardless of vehicle speed, while driven at constant speed, though. Since this rpm range seems to match up with the 40-60 KM/h speed, correlated to the corresponding gear, I think it might be a resonance frequency on the transmission.
I noticed that driving slower, at a constant speed of about 40 Km/h, the engine rpm drops to just over 1000 rpm, maybe up to 1150, and the vibration isn't noticeable.
And I also noticed a short hum as the engine is decelerating through that 1250 rpm range and it still makes the noise even though the engine isn't technically under load (while engine braking).
So after having driven the (brand new) car for a week, I believe it's not the up shifting, although that doesn't help, but it may be a resonance frequency in the transmission.
The fact that only 4Motion owners complain and that I can feel the vibration almost coming from the back, much like driving with an out-of-round rear wheel, adds to my findings.
Can anyone else verify this?

Thank you.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

This 'out of round' vibration that you are getting is also present in the FWD Tiguan IMO.
So it may not be coming form the rear but rather vibrating up through the engine/gearbox area.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

No, no, you're right. My analogy wasn't quite accurate.
You know how you can feel an out-of-round front tire in the steering wheel and a rear one in your seat?
Well, this vibration on the Tig is similar with the rear out-of-round tire, you can feel it coming from under the car and not the front.

Also, I didn't know the FWD ones do it as well. So far, all posts I read were for 4Motion Tigs.

Thanks


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

artronics said:


> No, no, you're right. My analogy wasn't quite accurate.
> You know how you can feel an out-of-round front tire in the steering wheel and a rear one in your seat?
> Well, this vibration on the Tig is similar with the rear out-of-round tire, you can feel it coming from under the car and not the front.
> 
> ...


Both *FWD* and AWD are affected. My wife owns a 2012 Tiguan with *FWD* and it has this issue.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

artronics said:


> No, no, you're right. My analogy wasn't quite accurate.
> You know how you can feel an out-of-round front tire in the steering wheel and a rear one in your seat?
> Well, this vibration on the Tig is similar with the rear out-of-round tire, you can feel it coming from under the car and not the front.
> 
> ...


From my drives, it appears to be more pronounced on the cars with the 19" wheels...
Folks with the 18"s generally experience a much smoother drivetrain performance...I don't know why


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm running on 17" and it's there alright.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

artronics said:


> I'm running on 17" and it's there alright.


So it's across the board with 17, 18, and 19 inchers


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just picked up a brand new 2012 Tiguan and yes I have the exact same issue with transmission as everyone else has been talking about here. I pinch myself not seeing this before I buy or did not do a thorough enough test drive. I bought a Golf last year and loves it and did not have much 2nd thought when looking at Tiguan. A pricey lesson ! 

I have to do a lot of stop and go driving and the auto transmission decide to jump to 5 or 6 gear immediately after taking off at speed 40-60 km/h, and as a result it causes vibration and hum. I have to repeatedly switch to tiptronic and manually override it. It drives me nuts. The problem is that I never drop a manual car so when approaching stop sign I have to swtich back to D and then the cycle start again. There is 5 or 6 stop signs plus a bunch of lights on my way to work and it gets tiring quickly. 

Hope VW can provide a software update soon as they really ruin an otherwise beautiful SUV. What a shame !:banghead: 

For those in Canada who want to let VW know about this issue, you can email them at: 

[email protected] 

the "contact us" on vw.ca never works !


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> Hope VW can provide a software update soon as they really ruin an otherwise beautiful SUV. What a shame !:banghead:


 100% agreed. Other than the transmission, I really love the car. Hope that VW will come up with a software update for the Tiguan transmission soon!


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

vw_nc_dude said:


> 100% agreed. Other than the transmission, I really love the car. Hope that VW will come up with a software update for the Tiguan transmission soon!


 Today I found something interesting and makes me wonder if something else went wrong: I had a 2011 Golf and today I try to see the gear chosen at 50-60km/h in residential area by switching to tiptronic right after acceleration from stop. Guess what: it's 5 or 6, same as Tiguan ! And now I do feel a very subtle vibration which does not bother me at all, as I would not be able to notice it had I not have any issue with Tiguan. It makes me wonder if my particular Tiguan are bad in terms of vibration when setting at high gear at low speed. According to what I see on these forums, this shifting behavior is very common among all 2012 tiguan owners, but I wonder how many of you have issues with vibration ? I decide to go to dealers to test drive another Tiguan and see how it behaves. It might be possible that my particular Tiguan are out of spec in terms of vibration ? 

Comments ?


----------



## NLGolf1.8T (May 18, 2008)

d960 said:


> Just picked up a brand new 2012 Tiguan and yes I have the exact same issue with transmission as everyone else has been talking about here. I pinch myself not seeing this before I buy or did not do a thorough enough test drive. I bought a Golf last year and loves it and did not have much 2nd thought when looking at Tiguan. A pricey lesson !
> 
> I have to do a lot of stop and go driving and the auto transmission decide to jump to 5 or 6 gear immediately after taking off at speed 40-60 km/h, and as a result it causes vibration and hum. I have to repeatedly switch to tiptronic and manually override it. It drives me nuts. The problem is that I never drop a manual car so when approaching stop sign I have to swtich back to D and then the cycle start again. There is 5 or 6 stop signs plus a bunch of lights on my way to work and it gets tiring quickly.
> 
> ...


 I spoke to customer service on Thursday night and they have not heard of any issues with the 2012 Tiguan transmission. Please everybody contact them if you want some results.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

NLGolf1.8T said:


> I spoke to customer service on Thursday night and they have not heard of any issues with the 2012 Tiguan transmission. Please everybody contact them if you want some results.


 I wrote John White, the VW Group Canada president and CEO (email addresses seem to be easily found online). 

He did not reply directly to my email. 

Instead it was answered by a Customer Service Manager. 



> Your email to Mr. White was forwarded to me for review and response. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide us with your feedback and for your loyalty to our Brand over the last 12 years. I apologize that you did not find your driving experience of our 2012 Tiguan a pleasurable one because of the 6-sp transmission and its programming. The programming was done in such a fashion as to optimize the fuel consumption of the vehicle. We will certainly document your displeasure and will make sure that our Product Planning Specialists are made aware of your comments. Unfortunately, there is no programming changes planned at this time for the vehicle as it would take it out of advertised fuel consumption ratings.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Your email to Mr. White was forwarded to me for review and response. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide us with your feedback and for your loyalty to our Brand over the last 12 years. I apologize that you did not find your driving experience of our 2012 Tiguan a pleasurable one because of the 6-sp transmission and its programming. The programming was done in such a fashion as to optimize the fuel consumption of the vehicle. We will certainly document your displeasure and will make sure that our Product Planning Specialists are made aware of your comments. Unfortunately, there is no programming changes planned at this time for the vehicle as it would take it out of advertised fuel consumption ratings.


 Exactly. The NA market complained like mad that the pre 2012 Tiguan wasn't getting good enough fuel consumption figures SO VW changed it, just for NA because nobody else was complaining, NOW NA is complaining because they don't like the change !! You can't have it both ways !!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

NZTIGUAN said:


> Exactly. The NA market complained like mad that the pre 2012 Tiguan wasn't getting good enough fuel consumption figures SO VW changed it, just for NA because nobody else was complaining, NOW NA is complaining because they don't like the change !! You can't have it both ways !!


 So the 2012 Tiguan 2.0 TSI shipped to New Zealand does not have this problem? :what:


----------



## sbepko (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe, maybe not. See the post "trembles on Tiguan" in this forum.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

vw_nc_dude said:


> So the 2012 Tiguan 2.0 TSI shipped to New Zealand does not have this problem? :what:


 We have the 7 speed DSG gearbox now and until very recently the only engine available here was the diesel. Ausi get some "pacific" model Tigs that have the 6 speed (most Ausi ones are DSG) and so far I haven't heard any complaint about them. Not sure what the Brazilian model has as mentioned in the other posts. 

For what it's worth my diesel (2008 6 speed auto) has a little "groan" to itself around 53kph where it changes into 5th but it's for a very limited time and it's nothing that concerns me with the great fuel consumption I have. The diesel has a totally different torque curve of course. 

With the number of engine/gearbox combinations available around the World (you have to remember there's at least 3 different petrol motors and 2 different diesel ones along with various 2wd and 4wd models and 3 different gearboxes, so the combinations are almost endless) it seems only to have been the NA drivers who have been complaining about the 2012 model. 

Because the NA market seems to be the only one that has the 6 speed only (no DSG) and the problem only seems to be with 2012 models which have better fuel consumption figures than the pre 2012, one can only assume that the issue is a change in the auto program for the 6 speed auto. It may be that some other markets are also getting this gearbox/program combination but virtually all the reports have been from from NA. 

Cheers


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

NZTIGUAN said:


> Exactly. The NA market complained like mad that the pre 2012 Tiguan wasn't getting good enough fuel consumption figures SO VW changed it, just for NA because nobody else was complaining, NOW NA is complaining because they don't like the change !! You can't have it both ways !!


 Like the Chinese say "be careful what you wish for". and you are absolutely correct


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

NZTIGUAN said:


> We have the 7 speed DSG gearbox now and until very recently the only engine available here was the diesel. Ausi get some "pacific" model Tigs that have the 6 speed (most Ausi ones are DSG) and so far I haven't heard any complaint about them. Not sure what the Brazilian model has as mentioned in the other posts.
> 
> For what it's worth my diesel (2008 6 speed auto) has a little "groan" to itself around 53kph where it changes into 5th but it's for a very limited time and it's nothing that concerns me with the great fuel consumption I have. The diesel has a totally different torque curve of course.
> 
> ...


 Makes sense. FWIW, I test-drove a Golf TDI with DSG last week and it seemed to have a little bit of groaning around 35mph as well  

And, apparently, the Ford Focus has the same issue as well. So looks like we need to adjust to living with these fuel efficient groaning and moaning engines here in NA :banghead: 

Or... go back to manual shifting. I am tempted once the time comes to replace my 2008 Passat, though I must say I am very happy with the 6-speed automatic in that car.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

How about an owner of a 2012 tiguan with the transmission issue try that power plug adapter that makes the throttle response improve, so that it would compensate for the programming some?


----------



## sbepko (Mar 9, 2012)

Can you give a link to "...that power plug adapter."


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

sbepko said:


> Can you give a link to "...that power plug adapter."


 Here's one of them http://www.sprintboostersales.com/sprint-booster.cfm?make=Volkswagen 

Very EXPENSIVE and I'm not suggesting for a moment this would help, I doubt it helps anything other than a slow right foot !! 

Cheers


----------



## gollumses (Mar 20, 2012)

I work in sales at a SoCal VW Dealership. 

I haven't personally had any of my customers come in with the complaints I see here. I saw that one person was at 1500 miles and the tranny was still shifting like crap. I will back up what one poster stated about how the tranny is constantly learning, and resetting it would do no good. 

When delivering any autos with an Adaptive Auto Trannys, I quote from VW Hub (VW Intranet): 



> Shift points are automatically regulated to provide three distinct operating characteristics:
> 
> * Comfort driving for maximum fuel economy (shift points are kept low).
> * Average Driving (shift points are raised slightly).
> ...


 While that is very simplistic, it gives a pretty exact explanation of how the tranny adapts to different driving habits. Based on the accelerator movements the DSP moves between 244 different tranny shift settings. As driving habits change (i.e. city/hwy or different drivers), the DSP will change shift patterns in different gears at different RPMs. 

Best Wishes - Mike 

BTW: I own a Certified 2009 Tiguan


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just want to update the status of my tiguan: 

Went in yesterday to dealer ship and the another guy went for a test drive in my Tiguan and it shows the vibration at around 50-60km/h. He said that this is normal. Next I requested to test drive another 2012 Tiguan on the lot and sure enough, it shows similar behavior at 50-60km/h, maybe slightly better than mine. I asked the service dept to take the car in to check and was refused as they said "it is normal and turbo wants to go fast", WTF ? technician also said"there are lot of similar complaints from other tiguan owners", so looks like this is a common issue. 

I also received a call from VW canada yesterday prior to my trip to dealership and the gentleman left a number and ask me to call back to follow up. Will call today. 

It seems that the auto transmission always want to choose a gear higher than necessary and caused vibration. If I manually downshift one, it is perfectly normal. Just bloody annoying ! 

I will also google the president of VW canada's email and number and send in my complaints. Hope that they get the message and change the program back to where it was !


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would also spread the message on facebook (search for VW tiguan, Volkswagen Canada, Volkswagen USA) and twitter (@Volkswagen USA, #VWCares, @VWcanada)


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

gollumses said:


> I work in sales at a SoCal VW Dealership.
> 
> Best Wishes - Mike
> 
> BTW: I own a Certified 2009 Tiguan


 As a VW insider, do you know if it is possible to reprogram the 2012 transmission back to the 2009-2011 transmission programming? I guess there are many people who would sacrifice 1-2 mpg just to get back to a descent shifting transmission.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

NZTIGUAN said:


> Exactly. The NA market complained like mad that the pre 2012 Tiguan wasn't getting good enough fuel consumption figures SO VW changed it, just for NA because nobody else was complaining, NOW NA is complaining because they don't like the change !! You can't have it both ways !!


 Not sure why people complains about MPG. Personally I bought this car not for its fuel economy as this is not its strong point. if I care so much fuel economy, I'm going to buy a RAV4 or CRV or whatever that has better MPG and use regular gas as well.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

vw_nc_dude said:


> As a VW insider, do you know if it is possible to reprogram the 2012 transmission back to the 2009-2011 transmission programming? I guess there are many people who would sacrifice 1-2 mpg just to get back to a descent shifting transmission.


 sign me up !


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

sbepko said:


> Can you give a link to "...that power plug adapter."


 http://www.sprintbooster.us/Home.html 

Its worth a try for those that are not happy with the trans programing


----------



## vivalite (Aug 13, 2010)

My 2010 had similar issue but magnitudes slighter. How I solve it is getting an APR Tune. After the tune, my Tiguan feels like a GTI and all the lagging and groaning are history! Even better, you got extra HP / TQ with slightly worse MPG. 

It does cost you some bucks to tune. USD 600 to get mine done.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

NZTIGUAN said:


> Exactly. The NA market complained like mad that the pre 2012 Tiguan wasn't getting good enough fuel consumption figures SO VW changed it, just for NA because nobody else was complaining, NOW NA is complaining because they don't like the change !! You can't have it both ways !!


 Do you have any evidence that the "NA market complained like mad that the pre 2012 Tiguan wasn't getting good enough fuel consumption"? 

I didn't complain? 

My guess is, this was a move by VW marketing/product planning to make the car more competitive relative to its competitors.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yet another update and some great news ! 

Sent in an email to Mr. John White of VW canada this morning and got a follow up email from one of the service manager right away. She asked me to call back and I did. First of all she acknowledged the problem saying that she drove this car and have same experience. According her, VW canada is working on a fix for this transmission problem and the fix can be as soon as 2-3 weeks ! She promised to update me in about 2 weeks about the status. I'm happy that VW did listen to customers.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

d960 said:


> Yet another update and some great news !
> 
> Sent in an email to Mr. John White of VW canada this morning and got a follow up email from one of the service manager right away. She asked me to call back and I did. First of all she acknowledged the problem saying that she drove this car and have same experience. According her, VW canada is working on a fix for this transmission problem and the fix can be as soon as 2-3 weeks ! She promised to update me in about 2 weeks about the status. I'm happy that VW did listen to customers.


 It helps when you email the CEO directly... well sometimes.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> Yet another update and some great news !
> 
> Sent in an email to Mr. John White of VW canada this morning and got a follow up email from one of the service manager right away. She asked me to call back and I did. First of all she acknowledged the problem saying that she drove this car and have same experience. According her, VW canada is working on a fix for this transmission problem and the fix can be as soon as 2-3 weeks ! She promised to update me in about 2 weeks about the status. I'm happy that VW did listen to customers.


 Great news indeed. Hope this applies to VW of North America so that we get the update here in the US as well.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Preppy said:


> It helps when you email the CEO directly... well sometimes.


 Yes it does, and thanks for mentioning the name etc. as I would not thought about it otherwise. 



vw_nc_dude said:


> Great news indeed. Hope this applies to VW of North America so that we get the update here in the US as well.


 Certainly hope so. I see no reason why they only want change it on Canadian Tiguan rather than all NA tiguan.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

d960 said:


> Certainly hope so. I see no reason why they only want change it on Canadian Tiguan rather than all NA tiguan.


 I hope this is the case for the US folks, but VW Canada is now a separate entity from VW USA... our products are tailored for our market as per the Canadian product planners.


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

*Asked for an update*

I am the one who originally reported the response I got from VW America about them fixing the transmission programming. For what it's worth, I sent a follow up message asking for a status update on my reference case number. It has been a month since they replied that they were aware of the issue and would issue a fix. I will post if I get a reply.


----------



## gollumses (Mar 20, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> As a VW insider, do you know if it is possible to reprogram the 2012 transmission back to the 2009-2011 transmission programming? I guess there are many people who would sacrifice 1-2 mpg just to get back to a descent shifting transmission.


 
Not at work today, but I will find out tomorrow afternoon. 

Mike


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

gollumses said:


> Not at work today, but I will find out tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Mike


 Thanks. Would really appreciate if you can provide us some feedback on this.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Ohio Tiguan said:


> I am the one who originally reported the response I got from VW America about them fixing the transmission programming. For what it's worth, I sent a follow up message asking for a status update on my reference case number. It has been a month since they replied that they were aware of the issue and would issue a fix. I will post if I get a reply.


 Cool! I think you are the only one who got that message and we keep our fingers crossed that they indeed will provide an update. 

FWIW, I called my service department last week about my Passat but while I was on the phone the service manager said "Wait, I think I have an update for your Tiguan as well." I thought "Oh my, the transmission update is coming" but then he said "No, your Tiguan is up-to-date!"


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Preppy said:


> Do you have any evidence that the "NA market complained like mad that the pre 2012 Tiguan wasn't getting good enough fuel consumption"?
> 
> I didn't complain?
> 
> My guess is, this was a move by VW marketing/product planning to make the car more competitive relative to its competitors.


 I doubt he has any evidence to support that statement. More in line with what actually happened is all automakers are implementing tricks like this now to meet future CAFE standards. They are rolling out the gimicks before the higher standards hit the market. That whole NA market complained about gas mileage sound like someone looking for an excuse to rag.


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

Ohio Tiguan said:


> I am the one who originally reported the response I got from VW America about them fixing the transmission programming. For what it's worth, I sent a follow up message asking for a status update on my reference case number. It has been a month since they replied that they were aware of the issue and would issue a fix. I will post if I get a reply.


 Well, I got a whole lot of nothing... So I am told that they will address the issue, but then customer care basically disconnects from the progress part of the process and pleads ignorance, and also says its "possible". It wasn't a question before but now it is? I am still hopefull we will get a fix, but who knows when. 

My latest response: 

Dear Mr. XXXXX: 

Thank you for your reply to my e-mail seeking an update regarding a _possible_ update for the transmission programming in your Tiguan. I appreciate the chance to follow up with you. 

I’ve looked into the information we have available, and at this time, I regret we have not yet been aware of an update for your vehicle. Our dealers are the first to obtain information on software updates, however, so I recommend staying in touch with your local dealer for the latest on potential releases in this matter. 

Should you have any additional questions, please know our Customer CARE Center is at your disposal Monday through Friday 8 AM to 6 PM, local time, at (800) 822-8987. You are also always welcome to e-mail us again from the “Contact Us” page on www.vw.com. 

Sincerely, 




Daniel R. 
Customer CARE Advocate


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Ohio Tiguan said:


> Well, I got a whole lot of nothing... So I am told that they will address the issue, but then customer care basically disconnects from the progress part of the process and pleads ignorance, and also says its "possible". It wasn't a question before but now it is? I am still hopefull we will get a fix, but who knows when.
> 
> My latest response:
> 
> ...


 I will be going to my VW service tomorrow for a recall on my Passat. While there, I will ask the service manager if there is any update on the Tiguan. Will post later tomorrow.


----------



## vivalite (Aug 13, 2010)

If you can play this into a safety issue and reporting to NHTSA, I am sure it will get VW's attentions.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

vw_nc_dude said:


> As a VW insider, do you know if it is possible to reprogram the 2012 transmission back to the 2009-2011 transmission programming? I guess there are many people who would sacrifice 1-2 mpg just to get back to a descent shifting transmission.


 if you are willing to sacrifice 1 - 2 mpg now, why not simply just drive in S mode? 

do you think if VW were to reprogram the tranny, would it affect all modes and then all modes would go back to 09-11 performance? 

so would 2012 S mode performance still be an improvement over 09-11 S mode performance?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

garethusa said:


> if you are willing to sacrifice 1 - 2 mpg now, why not simply just drive in S mode?
> 
> do you think if VW were to reprogram the tranny, would it affect all modes and then all modes would go back to 09-11 performance?
> 
> so would 2012 S mode performance still be an improvement over 09-11 S mode performance?


 This has been mentioned before. The S mode shifts at too high RPM. I do not want to drive at *3000RPM* at 35MPH in *S mode*, or at *1000RPM* at 35MPH in *D mode*. I want to drive around the typical 2000RPM value. So basically that leaves me just to go to tiptronic mode. 

So I should have just bought a manual transmission then


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

vw_nc_dude said:


> This has been mentioned before. The S mode shifts at too high RPM. I do not want to drive at *3000RPM* at 35MPH in *S mode*, or at *1000RPM* at 35MPH in *D mode*. I want to drive around the typical 2000RPM value. So basically that leaves me just to go to tiptronic mode.
> 
> So I should have just bought a manual transmission then


 I will probably feel your pain once I get the hang of my tiggy. 

I will miss most the 5 spd tranny of my jetta wagon. I never thought I would ever consider an auto tranny. 

But yes, the option then would to put it in tiptronic mode in case if we just don't get any programming updates. If I can get the 22/27 from the Tig using tiptronic, that may be my preferred way of driving it.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

vivalite said:


> If you can play this into a safety issue and reporting to NHTSA, I am sure it will get VW's attentions.


 Don't know if we can go there and file for a safety issue. What comes to my mind is that I need to accelerate in city traffic (around 35mph) to overcome the engine graoning/moaning. So that's a safety issue but it is caused by me. 

If anyone has any safety issues on their mind, here is the link where you can file online: 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/index.xhtml


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> This has been mentioned before. The S mode shifts at too high RPM. I do not want to drive at *3000RPM* at 35MPH in *S mode*, or at *1000RPM* at 35MPH in *D mode*. I want to drive around the typical 2000RPM value. So basically that leaves me just to go to tiptronic mode.
> 
> So I should have just bought a manual transmission then


 Your right on the money...the 6spd in D mode is just unacceptable to me, so I have to use a combination of D and Tiptronic to make it sort of normal driving... 

S-mode revs high to keep the turbo in its sweet spot but uses lots of gas...don't ask how I know... 

Don't like to be negative but I don't think VW is going to do anything about it  

Brad


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

vivalite said:


> If you can play this into a safety issue and reporting to NHTSA, I am sure it will get VW's attentions.


 There almost zero chance this would be defined as a safety issue. NHTSA engineers are not that dumb and this would be immediately classified as a driveabilty concern and not safety related. Don't waste your time complaining because it won't work. Genuine safety concerns often take too long to catch the attention of the understaffed NHTSA personnel so any attempt to spin a drivability issue into more than it is going to go nowhere. 

The only attention to be gained by filing is you be providing more entertainment for those of use who know what constitutes real safety problems that read the NHTSA complaints for a laugh. Much of what is posted on the site is foolishness. It makes me question the judgement of my fellow countrymen. Its embarrassing that people like to blame malfunctions that do not result in fire, shock, entrapment, empalement, or loss of control as safety related. 

Here's a perfect example of how stupid people are: 

Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : SEAT BELTS Year : All Years 

Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 

Crash : No Fire : No Number of Injuries: 0 

ODI ID Number : 10421172 Number of Deaths: 0 

Date of Failure: August 21, 2011 

Component: EQUIPMENT 

Summary: OWN A 2005 VW JETTA, BROUGHT INTO DEALERSHIP TODAY WITH 106K MILES ON IT AND NOW THEY ARE SAYING THE TIMING CHAIN HAS JUMPED. THIS SOUNDS LIKE IT IS A COMMON PROBLEM, SO WHY ISN'T THERE A RECALL. *TR 


The timing belt broke on a car that was overdue for a replacement belt and the poor dumb soul wants to know why their car was not recalled. It was file under a seat belt defect. There's plenty more where that came from: 


Summary: 
ON JUNE 16 I WENT TO COLONIAL VW FOR A SIMPLE OIL CHANGE BECAUSE MY CAR WAS RUNNING PERFECTLY BUT DUE FOR AN OIL CHANGE THE CONSULTANT RECOMMEND A 60K CHECK UP 3 HOURS LATER I GOT A CALL WITH 5 DIFFERENT THINGS WRONG WITH THE CAR THAT WILL COST ABOUT $2000 , SINCE I HAVE NOT DONE MY BRAKES IN A WHILE I DECIDES TO HAVE THEM REPLACED TOTAL $796 .WHEN I WENT TO PICK UP THE CAR THE CONSULTANT SHOWED ME A HEADLIGHT WHICH WAS TO BE REPLACED WITH A QUOTE OF $300 WHEN ALL THE LIGHTBULB WAS NEEDED WAS TO BE ADJUSTED IT COST ME A SIMPLE THANK YOU TO HAVE SOMEONE DO IT. SINCE THE DAY I LEFT THE DEALER MY CAR KEEPS MAKING NOISES WHEN I BRAKE OVER AND OVER ....RETURN IT TO THE DEALER THEY SAID IT NEEDED NEW CABLES CHARGED ME ABOUT $75 TO REPLACE 


Summary: 
I BOUGHT A USED 2004 NEW BEETLE CONVERTIBLE AND LOWERED THE BACK WINDOW AND WOULD NOT RAISE AGAIN WAS TOLD THE BACK WINDOW REGULATOR WENT OUT AND IS COSTING ME 1200.00. NOT COVERED UNDER EXTENDED WARRANTY OR BY VOLKSWAGON. I AM FINDING OUT THIS WAS A BIG PROBLEM WITH THESE CARS AFTER THE FACT. *TR 

Summary: 
THE CARS ON HILLSBOROUGH , SHELDON , AND WATERS ARE SPEEDING WAY TO FAST THEY DON'T FOLLOW PEDESTRIAN SIGNS AND IGNORE PEOPLE THAT ARE WALKING ACROSS THE STREET AND IN THE WESTBAY NEIGHBORHOOD REPORT OF GANG ACTIVITY ETC RACING SPEED. *TR


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> The timing belt broke on a car that was overdue for a replacement belt and the poor dumb soul wants to know why their car was not recalled. It was file under a seat belt defect.


 Timing belt issue filed under seat belt defect???  

Oh my! 

However, I will not be that harsh since information about timing belt replacement is really not that easy to find. In my case, it took some effort to find out that my 08 FSI (Passat) has a timing belt whereas the 12 TSI (Tiguan) has a chain.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

bradsvw said:


> Don't like to be negative but I don't think VW is going to do anything about it
> Brad


 I am still optimistic. Wasn't there someone who said that Audi had a recent software update for their tranny?


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Timing belt issue filed under seat belt defect???
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> However, I will not be that harsh since information about timing belt replacement is really not that easy to find. In my case, it took some effort to find out that my 08 FSI (Passat) has a timing belt whereas the 12 TSI (Tiguan) has a chain.


 I would be extremely harsh because a non-safety failure due to improper maintenace is not the liability of the manufacturer. Even if it failed prematurely, NHTSA can't do jack about it. If the manufacturer is non responsive to premature mechanical failures or does not honor the warranty, you need an attorney and not NHTSA.


----------



## gollumses (Mar 20, 2012)

As I promised NC DUDE, 

DUE TO MY INSIDER STATUS:sly:: 

I talked to a couple of Techs this afternoon, and they were aware of the issue. To answer NC DUDE's question, YES. You could feasibly download the 2009 Tiguan Shift Program. The problem is that it would 99% void your warranty, and because of that, you are not likely going to find any dealer willing to perform that work. The only REAL ways to alter what you have would be to: 

A. Drive the Tiguan hard for 3 or 4 months so the DSP learns to shift quickly and at lower speeds 

or 

B. Spend all of your surface street time in Sport Mode or Tiptronic (manual shift). Most responsive and geared towards aggressive driving. When in Sport Mode or Tiptronic (manual shift), the transmission is working from preset shift patterns, meaning that it does not learn or change pre-installed programs. 

Best - Mike


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

gollumses said:


> As I promised NC DUDE,
> 
> DUE TO MY INSIDER STATUS:sly::
> 
> ...


 Thanks Mike, 

This is really helpful info. Interesting that using the old programming voids the warranty though. I assumed the tranny in the 2012 Tiguan is the same as in the previous model years but just programmed in a horrible way.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't think a software update will fix the problem. I say that because I noticed the vibration even as I slow down and the tranny goes through that 1200-1400 rpm range. It is brief, I think it happens as it hits the resonance point, but it's there. Try engine braking from 60 Km/h or 40 mph and listen to it. 
Another thing I noticed is coasting with the engine at just above 1000 rpm doesn't actually cause the vibration and the good ol' turbo engine has enough torque to keep the car rolling steadily. 
I believe it may be some poorly designed mounts. Not sure if this car uses flex-couplings, but those could also resonate at certain rpms. 
Either way, I sure hope they take notice. I received an email from VW Canada stating there is no problem and that I should go to the dealer to have it serviced... Thanks for nothing! 
Oh well, wait and see.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Asked today my VW Service Department Manager and got some interesting information that there is (or was) a transmission software update for vehicles equipped with the DSG transmission but as of now nothing for the 2012 Tiguan. 

So fingers crossed that there will be an update for the 6-speed tiptronic some time soon.


----------



## jsjjnbrunk (Jun 13, 2008)

vivalite said:


> If you can play this into a safety issue and reporting to NHTSA, I am sure it will get VW's attentions.


 :screwy: Can we _please_ return to Earth here? A _safety_ issue? 

At the risk of seriously dating myself, the first VW I ever drove was a '71 Super Beetle. It did 0-60 in *18.2* seconds. I have no recollection that anybody but maybe Ralph Nader thought it had a safety problem. Your 2012 Tig is doing 60 in less than half that time and is even quicker in real-world acceleration due to the remarkable torque curve (regardless of your "tranny problem"). 

Cripes. :banghead:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

artronics said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't think a software update will fix the problem. I say that because I noticed the vibration even as I slow down and the tranny goes through that 1200-1400 rpm range. It is brief, I think it happens as it hits the resonance point, but it's there. Try engine braking from 60 Km/h or 40 mph and listen to it.
> Another thing I noticed is coasting with the engine at just above 1000 rpm doesn't actually cause the vibration and the good ol' turbo engine has enough torque to keep the car rolling steadily.
> I believe it may be some poorly designed mounts. Not sure if this car uses flex-couplings, but those could also resonate at certain rpms.
> Either way, I sure hope they take notice. I received an email from VW Canada stating there is no problem and that I should go to the dealer to have it serviced... Thanks for nothing!
> Oh well, wait and see.


 It's just you. The problem is the transmission shift points and they are software controled. Put it in sport mode and the problem goes away. That is because the shift points are higher in sport mode. Now that this is covered (again)....


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

@VR6now: Dude, as of now, please ignore all my posts and do not reply under any circumstance. I do not exist for you as you do not exist for me.
I don't expect a Jetta owner with an average of 10 posts per year to tell me what I am experiencing on my own vehicle.


----------



## gollumses (Mar 20, 2012)

First of all, NO SAFETY ISSUE! NO SAFETY ISSUE!

It is just an uncomfortable sensation that may or may not shorten the life of some vehicle components.

Just so everybody understands what it going on (since some folks won't reread the entire thread to see what its about), the new 2012 Tiguan 6 speed adaptive transmission has a shift program that differs from previous programs in that it is geared towards fuel economy. In doing this, it can shift all the way into sixth gear at around 30 mph. When you hit the gas the car will shudder or make noises until the gas pedal is depressed enough to operate the trans kickdown.

An easy explanation would be for anyone that has ever driven a stickshift, when approaching a stoplight/sign in third gear, you depress the clutch, but forget to downshift to first. When you hit the gas, the car shakes and shudders like it has a bad case of Parkinson's Disease.

Mike


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

gollumses said:


> ... the car shakes and shudders like it has a bad case of Parkinson's Disease


Well put! And the cure for the Tiguan's Parkinson's disease is a transmission software update from VW.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, putting into S mode is not a "solution" and just in case, I am re-posting (with some edits) what I said before:

The S mode shifts at too high RPM. I do not want to drive at *3000RPM* at 35MPH in *S mode* with the engine roaring, or at *1000RPM* at 35MPH in *D mode* with the engine groaning/moaning and vibrating. I want to drive around the *typical 2000RPM value* with a smooth engine sound and no vibrations in the car. So basically that leaves me just to go to tiptronic mode. 

So I should have just bought a manual transmission then


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

artronics said:


> @VR6now: Dude, as of now, please ignore all my posts and do not reply under any circumstance. I do not exist for you as you do not exist for me.
> I don't expect a Jetta owner with an average of 10 posts per year to tell me what I am experiencing on my own vehicle.


Don't get your panties in a wad man, but it is definitely not faulty mounts. It is the shift points of the tranny. The thing just needs to be retuned! That is all. If VW doesn't have a fix by the end of summer I will be going APR.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> This is really helpful info. Interesting that using the old programming voids the warranty though. I assumed the tranny in the 2012 Tiguan is the same as in the previous model years but just programmed in a horrible way.


The auto trans for the 2012 model year is different from previous years. The 2012 trans has 2 overdrive gears.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

AsianDude said:


> The auto trans for the 2012 model year is different from previous years. The 2012 trans has 2 overdrive gears.


Oops, you're right; I forgot about the 2 overdrive gears. So the previous software would not utilize that?

Anyways, I think I would not risk voiding my warranty with the old software. Still hopeful that VW will give us an official software update soon.

Just curious: What was the software update on the DSG about? I see you have a GTI with DSG.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

artronics said:


> @VR6now: Dude, as of now, please ignore all my posts and do not reply under any circumstance. I do not exist for you as you do not exist for me.
> I don't expect a Jetta owner with an average of 10 posts per year to tell me what I am experiencing on my own vehicle.


First of all, don't instruct me on what I should or should not do. The intellegence, thoughtfulness, and knowledge of your posts do not warrant such authority.

Sure I have a 2006 Jetta TDI. You don't do all your homework because I also have a 2012 Tiguan SE 4motion that I owned before you (delivered on Aug 30, 2011). i've known about this issue before you've even been behind the steering wheel. Maybe you should slow down and think before you open your mouth (or turn on your computer).

And you're not the one to talk about post counts!


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad man


Don't get me wrong man, but this VR6 dude has been posting nothing but smug nonsense. Just search for his posts and you will see. Hence my reaction.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

artronics said:


> Don't get me wrong man, but this VR6 dude has been posting nothing but smug nonsense. Just search for his posts and you will see. Hence my reaction.


And claiming it was an engine mount was smart and logical. Sounds like nonsense to me.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VR6Now said:


> And claiming it was an engine mount was smart and logical. Sounds like nonsense to me.


Holy, can you two lovebirds take it offline?


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Oops, you're right; I forgot about the 2 overdrive gears. So the previous software would not utilize that?
> 
> Anyways, I think I would not risk voiding my warranty with the old software. Still hopeful that VW will give us an official software update soon.
> 
> Just curious: What was the software update on the DSG about? I see you have a GTI with DSG.


My '12 GTI with DSG did not have a software update after I bought it. I tried so hard to buy a Tiguan SEL and test drove so many of them for so long hoping that the trans behaviour was 'acceptable'...but in the end, one drive in the GTI DSG proved that the Tiguan's trans programing is off. Now I am on the hunt for a Jetta Wagon TDI or a Passat TDI to replace the previously not bought Tiguan for the wife.
I am tempted to buy that sprint booster and then go plug it into a Tiguan at the dealer's lot and take that for a drive...


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

I just wish he would just ignore my posts like he/she claimed they would.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

AsianDude said:


> My '12 GTI with DSG did not have a software update after I bought it. I tried so hard to buy a Tiguan SEL and test drove so many of them for so long hoping that the trans behaviour was 'acceptable'...but in the end, one drive in the GTI DSG proved that the Tiguan's trans programing is off. Now I am on the hunt for a Jetta Wagon TDI or a Passat TDI to replace the previously not bought Tiguan for the wife.
> I am tempted to buy that sprint booster and then go plug it into a Tiguan at the dealer's lot and take that for a drive...


This was my first automatic tranny since high school and the first new vehicle with an auto in my entire life so I'm a little more forgiving. My expectations probably were a little lower than most. The Tiguan's auto is truly disappointing but I think I'll be ble to live with it for now. If it becomes too much of a problem, I'm going to let it go. Now, if Mazda were to ever give us the new CX-5 diesel in awd I could be swayed.


----------



## vivalite (Aug 13, 2010)

OK guys. One of my friends in China just bought 2012 Tiguan and experiences the same issue. He brought the car back to dealer. There is an experimental bulletins claims the transmission module is the culprit of tremble. Software update is internally available but investigation shows a design faulty prevents a software update to the module through the VW on-board diagnostic tester VAS 5052. At this time, at least for the China region, the transmission module 09G927750MF must be replaced with an older version 09G927750LC (or 09G927750LD for 2WD) to fix the tremble issue. 

In addition, the Haldex 4motion controller 0AY907554E also needs to be upgraded to D version software if transmission module is downgrade/upgraded. 

Even VW China only fix the issue for those who complains the most and the fix is subject to part availability which is currently running low. Not sure when will VWOA & VW Canada carry out a fix.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

vivalite said:


> OK guys. One of my friends in China just bought 2012 Tiguan and experiences the same issue. He brought the car back to dealer. There is an experimental bulletins claims the transmission module is the culprit of tremble. Software update is internally available but investigation shows a design faulty prevents a software update to the module through the VW on-board diagnostic tester VAS 5052. At this time, at least for the China region, the transmission module 09G927750MF must be replaced with an older version 09G927750LC (or 09G927750LD for 2WD) to fix the tremble issue.
> 
> In addition, the Haldex 4motion controller 0AY907554E also needs to be upgraded to D version software if transmission module is downgrade/upgraded.
> 
> Even VW China only fix the issue for those who complains the most and the fix is subject to part availability which is currently running low. Not sure when will VWOA & VW Canada carry out a fix.


Really interesting and a shimmer of hope that there will be an update by VW for this annoying issue. Though if this really requires a module update, I am afraid it will take some time.


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

*Twitter 'em*

I think it's time to hurt 'em where it counts. Go to this link where a user littledot3 has tweeted his displeasure. Start your own tweet, or just retweet this guys to get our point across.

https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/tiguan transmission


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for update. This is not good news. I wonder what VW canada's conclusion about this. From my chat with VW canada service manager last time, it is mentioned that they are doing some "internal testing" on this. Will keep my fingers crossed.

For now I guess we just need to keep voicing our concerns and put pressure on them to give it a fix.

On the other hand, I wonder if anyone any who has 2012 Tiguan have ever driven a 2011 Tiguan. I'm tempted to go find one out there and do a test drive and see what difference the transmission makes.





vivalite said:


> OK guys. One of my friends in China just bought 2012 Tiguan and experiences the same issue. He brought the car back to dealer. There is an experimental bulletins claims the transmission module is the culprit of tremble. Software update is internally available but investigation shows a design faulty prevents a software update to the module through the VW on-board diagnostic tester VAS 5052. At this time, at least for the China region, the transmission module 09G927750MF must be replaced with an older version 09G927750LC (or 09G927750LD for 2WD) to fix the tremble issue.
> 
> In addition, the Haldex 4motion controller 0AY907554E also needs to be upgraded to D version software if transmission module is downgrade/upgraded.
> 
> ...


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> On the other hand, I wonder if anyone any who has 2012 Tiguan have ever driven a 2011 Tiguan. I'm tempted to go find one out there and do a test drive and see what difference the transmission makes.


I did test drive a 2011 and it did not seem to have this problem. Though it was just a short test drive. Maybe someone who did a more extensive drive or who does/did own a previous model year can comment further.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

vw_nc_dude said:


> I did test drive a 2011 and it did not seem to have this problem. Though it was just a short test drive. Maybe someone who did a more extensive drive or who does/did own a previous model year can comment further.


Thanks for sharing. The more I drive Tiguan the more I hated it! My Golf on the other hand feels just so much smoother. I now have doubt how much this software fix can do.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> Thanks for sharing. The more I drive Tiguan the more I hated it! My Golf on the other hand feels just so much smoother. I now have doubt how much this software fix can do.


I am actually pretty optimistic that a software fix will solve this. As one owner pointed out, VW actually did a pretty good job in the transmission when you are climbing or ascending a slope. No weird shift patterns there. So the software handles that part pretty well.

Where the shift pattern screws up is when you have a stretch with no (or almost no) slope in city traffic and the *transmission goes to 6th gear at 35mph*. It did the same thing at my drive today, and I had to go to tiptronic to bring it down to the 4th gear 

So the programming should be easy like the following line of code which I am willing to give VW for free 

*If speed < 40 mph*
Do not ever shift to 5th or 6th gear
*else*
Possible shift to 5th or 6th gear
*end*


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Your code makes me smile, LOL. It's so simple isn't it ?

I also feel that the transmission is indecisive when you accelerate then have to stop pressing gas paddle as there are cars in front of you or turning. One particular things that bothers me is when I turn at relatively slow speed and put light pressure on gas paddle, the vibration seems to get worse and very repeatable, e.g., if I just just take off and have to do left or right turn at low speed, it always vibrate ! The speed at this time is around 20-30km/h and gear is at 3 or 4. If I step hard on the gas, the vibration is gone. Wonder if anyone else have seen this ?



vw_nc_dude said:


> I am actually pretty optimistic that a software fix will solve this. As one owner pointed out, VW actually did a pretty good job in the transmission when you are climbing or ascending a slope. No weird shift patterns there. So the software handles that part pretty well.
> 
> Where the shift pattern screws up is when you have a stretch with no (or almost no) slope in city traffic and the *transmission goes to 6th gear at 35mph*. It did the same thing at my drive today, and I had to go to tiptronic to bring it down to the 4th gear
> 
> ...


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> Your code makes me smile, LOL. It's so simple isn't it ?
> 
> I also feel that the transmission is indecisive when you accelerate then have to stop pressing gas paddle as there are cars in front of you or turning. One particular things that bothers me is when I turn at relatively slow speed and put light pressure on gas paddle, the vibration seems to get worse and very repeatable, e.g., if I just just take off and have to do left or right turn at low speed, it always vibrate ! The speed at this time is around 20-30km/h and gear is at 3 or 4. If I step hard on the gas, the vibration is gone. Wonder if anyone else have seen this ?


I noticed this behavior as well. So it is not just the 6th gear jump at 35mph. 

There is hopefully something in the works. Really a shame that such a great car has such a bad transmission program.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

vw_nc_dude said:


> I noticed this behavior as well. So it is not just the 6th gear jump at 35mph.
> 
> There is hopefully something in the works. Really a shame that such a great car has such a bad transmission program.


Thanks for confirmation. I have slight relief to know that I'm not alone on this behavior. 

I suppose to receive an update next week from VW canada on possible fix. Will post once I hear from them.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

+1

It is very true that it's not the gear, it's the rpm range.
My Scangauge shows that it happens above 1100 rpm up to about 1300, in the higher gears. While coasting at about 1100 rpm, the vibration isn't present, though. Accelerating slightly so that it doesn't down shift, will cause the vibration as soon as it goes over 1200 rpm.

BTW, I emailed VW Canada only to receive a disappointing reply to contact the dealer for a service call, as my vehicle is still (sic) under warranty. :banghead:


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

Got another reply to my reply from VOA. Seems to me the fix is still a go!

Dear Mr. XXXXX:

Thank you for your response to my e-mail. I understand you have additional questions, and I appreciate the chance to follow up with you.

I apologize for my choice of words in my prior reply. All of our resources still indicate that an update is being researched. Though we do not have information that an update has yet been released, your dealer will be given information first concerning a release when it is available.

I am also very sorry this has caused your confidence in your Tiguan to fade, as this is was not our intent at all. It is my sincere hope we will soon be able to address your concerns quickly so you may enjoy your Tiguan as you had hoped when it was purchased.

Should you have additional questions, please know our Customer CARE Center is at your disposal Monday through Friday 8 AM to 6 PM, local time, at (800) 822-8987. You are also always welcome to e-mail us again at your convenience.

Sincerely,




Daniel R.
Customer CARE Advocate


----------



## tjmatx (Feb 4, 2012)

This is encouraging. I'm continuing my correspondence/messaging with VW at every opportunity about this issue too.


----------



## gollumses (Mar 20, 2012)

I heard something today I think you will all find funny.

A VW Corporate Guy came and picked up his new 2012 Tig SEL Premium Demo at VW Training Center on the 22nd. He heard me talking to the corporate tech trainer about this issue.

He came by my dealership today. He came up to me and said, "You know that transmission problem you were talking about the other day? Mine is doing the same thing you were talking about."

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

He said that his cure was just to mash the gas pedal harder. Hopefully, when the complaints start coming from the VW Corporate folks, they will take things more seriously.

Mike


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

VW service manager I called the other day admitted that she had the exact same problem as well when she drive the car, so I guess there is no doubt that at least VW canada is aware of this issue. Now just hope they get it fixed !



gollumses said:


> I heard something today I think you will all find funny.
> 
> A VW Corporate Guy came and picked up his new 2012 Tig SEL Premium Demo at VW Training Center on the 22nd. He heard me talking to the corporate tech trainer about this issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## warprints (Mar 27, 2012)

*Weighed the options ...*

I was going to purchase a Tig a few months ago, until I started reading about the tranny on all the forums. Pretty much decided on a V6 Rav4 instead. Last Saturday, went to the Toyota dealer, drove the V6 around for a while, then went across the street to the VW dealer and drove the Tig again. Got the Tig to Vibrate and roar between 30 and 40 mph. But you know what, the Tig is still the best small SUV out there. Just took delivery of my 2012. Now, when it wants to roar, I just shift into manual mode, and all is good. Still, I'm going to keep pestering VW to change the shift mapping, cuz it certainly would be nice not to troll along at 1100 rpms while doing only 35 mph.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

warprints said:


> I was going to purchase a Tig a few months ago, until I started reading about the tranny on all the forums. Pretty much decided on a V6 Rav4 instead. Last Saturday, went to the Toyota dealer, drove the V6 around for a while, then went across the street to the VW dealer and drove the Tig again. Got the Tig to Vibrate and roar between 30 and 40 mph. But you know what, the Tig is still the best small SUV out there. Just took delivery of my 2012. Now, when it wants to roar, I just shift into manual mode, and all is good. Still, I'm going to keep pestering VW to change the shift mapping, cuz it certainly would be nice not to troll along at 1100 rpms while doing only 35 mph.


:thumbup: congrats on your tig purchase. 

i got mine last week and it's awesome.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

warprints said:


> Pretty much decided on a V6 Rav4 instead. Last Saturday, went to the Toyota dealer, drove the V6 around for a while, then went across the street to the VW dealer and drove the Tig again. Got the Tig to Vibrate and roar between 30 and 40 mph. But you know what, the Tig is still the best small SUV out there.


Absolutely true :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

warprints said:


> I was going to purchase a Tig a few months ago, until I started reading about the tranny on all the forums. Pretty much decided on a V6 Rav4 instead. Last Saturday, went to the Toyota dealer, drove the V6 around for a while, then went across the street to the VW dealer and drove the Tig again. Got the Tig to Vibrate and roar between 30 and 40 mph. But you know what, the Tig is still the best small SUV out there. Just took delivery of my 2012. Now, when it wants to roar, I just shift into manual mode, and all is good. Still, I'm going to keep pestering VW to change the shift mapping, cuz it certainly would be nice not to troll along at 1100 rpms while doing only 35 mph.


Certainly good move to go with the Tiguan instead of the RAV4. Despite the tranny problem we are experiencing, it is still the better car.

Keep on complaining about the shift programming to VW. I do the same. Hopefully we get a solution soon.


----------



## NLGolf1.8T (May 18, 2008)

I spoke to VW Canada customer service a couple of weeks ago and asked them about this problem and they had not heard of it and nobody had complained. Has anyone spoke to VW Canada customer service lately? I want to get a new Highland Sport by the end of the month.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

NLGolf1.8T said:


> I spoke to VW Canada customer service a couple of weeks ago and asked them about this problem and they had not heard of it and nobody had complained. Has anyone spoke to VW Canada customer service lately? I want to get a new Highland Sport by the end of the month.


I got an email from them last week and they said there are no recalls and that I should go in for warranty service. Sounds like they are oblivious to a wide-spread problem.
But, IMHO, don't let that deter you from buying one. I am now over 1000 KM and the adaptive gearbox has made it better. It doesn't do it all that often any more.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

NLGolf1.8T said:


> I spoke to VW Canada customer service a couple of weeks ago and asked them about this problem and they had not heard of it and nobody had complained. Has anyone spoke to VW Canada customer service lately? I want to get a new Highland Sport by the end of the month.





NLGolf1.8T said:


> I spoke to customer service on Thursday night and they have not heard of any issues with the 2012 Tiguan transmission. Please everybody contact them if you want some results.


I wrote John White, the VW Group Canada president and CEO (email addresses seem to be easily found online).

He did not reply directly to my email.

Instead it was answered by a Customer Service Manager.



> Your email to Mr. White was forwarded to me for review and response. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide us with your feedback and for your loyalty to our Brand over the last 12 years. I apologize that you did not find your driving experience of our 2012 Tiguan a pleasurable one because of the 6-sp transmission and its programming. The programming was done in such a fashion as to optimize the fuel consumption of the vehicle. We will certainly document your displeasure and will make sure that our Product Planning Specialists are made aware of your comments. Unfortunately, there is no programming changes planned at this time for the vehicle as it would take it out of advertised fuel consumption ratings.


And then, I received this:



> Hi,
> 
> I have been advised this morning that an update to the programming may be available soon. We are in testing phase at this time. Would you like me to follow-up with you once it is available?
> 
> ...


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

@Preppy: Thanks much for keeping us in the loop. I forwarded the message from VW Canada to the US customer service center asking if there is an update for US customers as well. 

Let's see how they respond.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Ohio Tiguan said:


> Got another reply to my reply from VOA. Seems to me the fix is still a go!
> 
> Dear Mr. XXXXX:
> 
> ...


@Ohio Tiguan: Can you forward the below message from Preppy to your Customer CARE Advocate Daniel R ?

It might get some wheels rolling or at least confirm that they are testing something for US customers.

This is the message Preppy received from VW Canada:

*Hi,

I have been advised this morning that an update to the programming may be available soon. We are in testing phase at this time. Would you like me to follow-up with you once it is available?

Regard,
Julie Zayac
Customer Service Manager
Directrice du Service à la Clientèle

Volkswagen Group Canada
777 Bayly St. W
Ajax, ON L1S 7G7*


----------



## NLGolf1.8T (May 18, 2008)

I had an excellent discussion with the Canadian customer service and was told it would be documented and it would go to a higher level. I was also told that the dealers are not complaining about it and there were no customers complaining, it was the first she had heard about a transmission issue. Hopefully some questions got asked and something is done about it.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Preppy said:


> I wrote John White, the VW Group Canada president and CEO (email addresses seem to be easily found online).
> 
> He did not reply directly to my email.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Julie is the service manager I spoke to about 2 weeks ago. She mentioned the same thing, i.e., a workaround in testing phase.


----------



## Lawfarm (Mar 23, 2012)

I may be the odd man out, but I just bought a 2012 Tig SEL 4M, and one of the big selling points for me was the way it shifted.

I love that, under light acceleration, it shifts for the best possible fuel mileage. If I step on it, it promptly downshifts. But I'd prefer to keep it shifting how it shifts now, for 95% of my driving. It's got plenty of torque to get rolling along in any gear.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

Lawfarm said:


> I may be the odd man out, but I just bought a 2012 Tig SEL 4M, and one of the big selling points for me was the way it shifted.
> 
> I love that, under light acceleration, it shifts for the best possible fuel mileage. If I step on it, it promptly downshifts. But I'd prefer to keep it shifting how it shifts now, for 95% of my driving. It's got plenty of torque to get rolling along in any gear.


:thumbup:

i, too, just got mine last week. the shifting doesn't bother me. and i don't hear this "horrible" grunt everyone is talking about. is there a sound, yes but it is very quiet. the honda crv 2011 that i test drove sounded at all times like there was a lawn mower on  now that was noisy. 

fwiw, i took my tig on a nice road trip and put over 850 miles on it and while driving in the city in nc, it seemed like shift points increased to shifting arond 1800-2000 rpms without even having to add pressure to the pedal. 

the tig gave me a pleasant 26.9/27 mpgs to and from nc to home :thumbup:

if there should be a reprogramming, i hope that mpgs will not take a hit. that was one of my reaosns for getting the 2012 over the 2011 - the second was mostly because the exterior refresh. really love it.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

garethusa said:


> if there should be a reprogramming, i hope that mpgs will not take a hit.


It WILL, that's why I think VW will be thinking long and hard before they bend to any pressure to reprogram.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

NZTIGUAN said:


> It WILL, that's why I think VW will be thinking long and hard before they bend to any pressure to reprogram.


I would be very very ready to sign any paper by VW stating that I am giving up 1-2 mpg with peace of mind just to get a software update for a descent shifting tranny.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> I would be very very ready to sign any paper by VW stating that I am giving up 1-2 mpg with peace of mind just to get a software update for a descent shifting tranny.


+1

The "extra" fuel burned is soooo relative to one's driving habits it may not matter at all.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

vw_nc_dude said:


> I would be very very ready to sign any paper by VW stating that I am giving up 1-2 mpg with peace of mind just to get a software update for a descent shifting tranny.


The point is that VW have already made the fuel consumption figures public and it's on all their literature etc. If a change in gear box programming altered those figures they'd be in all sorts of bother legally. So, I suspect that if they do anything at all it will be after they've found a way to change that particular shift point AND moved something else around so they can still get the same fuel consumption figures on test !!


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Perhaps not. Back a few years ago, there was a documented case of a Rabbit (Golf) owner disliking the shift pattern. VW authorized the Jetta coding to be used, even though it negatively altered the fuel consumption. You see, the car came out of the factory meeting the advertised numbers and I suspect that's all that counts. After you own it, a change can be made if it makes the customer happy. So I don't see them changing the programming out of the factory, but only on demand if a customer complains.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

shawng said:


> Perhaps not. Back a few years ago, there was a documented case of a Rabbit (Golf) owner disliking the shift pattern. VW authorized the Jetta coding to be used, even though it negatively altered the fuel consumption. You see, the car came out of the factory meeting the advertised numbers and I suspect that's all that counts. After you own it, a change can be made if it makes the customer happy. So I don't see them changing the programming out of the factory, but only on demand if a customer complains.


Hope you're right, it's no issue here but it certainly appears to have a number of NA's upset and it would be good to see a solution that would make their Tig as good as its been previously !!

Cheers


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

shawng said:


> Perhaps not. Back a few years ago, there was a documented case of a Rabbit (Golf) owner disliking the shift pattern. VW authorized the Jetta coding to be used, even though it negatively altered the fuel consumption. You see, the car came out of the factory meeting the advertised numbers and I suspect that's all that counts. After you own it, a change can be made if it makes the customer happy. So I don't see them changing the programming out of the factory, but only on demand if a customer complains.


Keeps me again wondering if we could insist on getting the 2011 Tiguan tranny programming on our 2012s? 


BTW, just noticed that the view count of this thread has exceeded 10,000!!! :thumbup:

So this should help to get attention and hopefully a software fix soon!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

OK guys. VW is very well aware of this and they are working to find a solution. This is what I received today:


_Dear Mr. T:

Thank you for your e-mail inquiring about updates for the transmission for the 2012 Tiguan.

At this time we are aware that Volkswagen recognized the dissatisfaction some of our customers have with the performance of the transmission for the 2012 Tiguan. And *we are working on an adjustment that addresses this concern and allows the Tiguan to still comply with Federal emission standards*._


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> OK guys. VW is very well aware of this and they are working to find a solution. This is what I received today:
> 
> 
> _Dear Mr. T:
> ...


Sounds like good news...did vw send this statement to you? Are you Mr T?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

bradsvw said:


> Sounds like good news...did vw send this statement to you? Are you Mr T?


Does he pity the foo who has to drive with really low shift points?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

bradsvw said:


> Sounds like good news...did vw send this statement to you? Are you Mr T?


Yes, this is what I received from VW and it is true.

However, my name is not, in real life, I am Mr. Q


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Update:



> Good afternoon,
> 
> The software will be available at our dealerships within the next 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Preppy said:


> Update:


Got the same message from Julie. Was told that if requested the update from dealership it's available NOW. Will report back when I get it done.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> Got the same message from Julie. Was told that if requested the update from dealership it's available NOW. Will report back when I get it done.


Great news guys! Hopefully things will be good after the update. Also fingers crossed that we in the US get the update as well.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

d960 said:


> Got the same message from Julie. Was told that if requested the update from dealership it's available NOW. Will report back when I get it done.


Please do. I will try to book an appointment in Mississauga. Let's see what they say...


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

Please get some sort of update reference number to share with the rest of us. Some dealers need their hand held in finding this stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## donmarrow (Sep 11, 2002)

*Hope this mod is true because I'll be picking up a new TIG*

I love the new Tig but have driven 2 and had the same problem with both. I'd love to pick up one of these. I'm about to place an order for a X3 or Q5 but would prefer to save some money. Please update us when the mod is applied.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Booked an appointment next monday for an update. The dealer said that they can not do it themselves, so they have to get the car in, and hook up "wirelessly" with the technical line of VW canada and they will do the flash. I was also warned that this won't completely fix the problem but will make it better. Let's see how it goes. Will report back.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

d960 said:


> Booked an appointment next monday for an update. The dealer said that they can not do it themselves, so they have to get the car in, and hook up "wirelessly" with the technical line of VW canada and they will do the flash. I was also warned that this won't completely fix the problem but will make it better. Let's see how it goes. Will report back.


Likely because of the already posted fuel efficiency numbers.
This program will be a compromise, but hopefully better than nothing!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> Booked an appointment next monday for an update. The dealer said that they can not do it themselves, so they have to get the car in, and hook up "wirelessly" with the technical line of VW canada and they will do the flash. I was also warned that this won't completely fix the problem but will make it better. Let's see how it goes. Will report back.


Looks like they do not want us to give high expectations. One reason could be that this transmission has a second overdrive and simply reprogramming might not be a complete remedy. 

Please keep us posted after you get the update.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Based on the info we have from VW of Canada, I asked VW of America if there is a time estimate for the transmission update for U.S. customers. Here is the info I got:



> Dear Mr. T:
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Based on the info we have from VW of Canada, I asked VW of America if there is a time estimate for the transmission update for U.S. customers. Here is the info I got:


LOL she/he basically told you to stop emailing him/her.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Preppy said:


> LOL she/he basically told you to stop emailing him/her.


Nope, that's standard VW of America Customer Care message. She is very kind and always replies.


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

*I was told to talk to the dealer initially; when pressed further I received this response*

_Dear (My name):_

_We recognize that shifting into sixth gear is a concernthat customers have stated. Ourengineers are currently testing a reprogramming of the software. Your local VW dealership will know if andwhen an update becomes available._

_If you have any additional questions or comments, pleasecontact my colleagues at VW Customer CARE at 1-800-822-8987. _

_Thanks for visiting us again!_

_(Chat Attendant's Name)_
_VW Chat_


----------



## ChrisCooks (Jan 25, 2012)

saabdrvr said:


> _Dear (My name):_
> 
> _We recognize that shifting into sixth gear is a concernthat customers have stated. Ourengineers are currently testing a reprogramming of the software. Your local VW dealership will know if andwhen an update becomes available._
> 
> ...


 
I can't help but think that the update must be imminent otherwise they wouldn't be advertising it so much.


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

ChrisCooks said:


> I can't help but think that the update must be imminent otherwise they wouldn't be advertising it so much.


 Their first response was for me to check with the dealer; I had to push to get this response... and note that this subsequent response indicates "if and when..."


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

saabdrvr said:


> Their first response was for me to check with the dealer; I had to push to get this response... and note that this subsequent response indicates "if and when..."


 Given that owners in Canada are getting the update already, I believe we in the U.S. should get the update very soon as well.


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Given that owners in Canada are getting the update already, I believe we in the U.S. should get the update very soon as well.


 I hope so, but one never knows given different federal regulations and statutes between the two countries.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

Has anyone in Canada actually received the update and if so have they reported in to this forum as to how close it is to fixing the problem or just a "bandaid"? 

I haven't seen anyone report in...anybody else?? 

Brad


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope. My dealer doesn't "know" of any fix and they're asking where I got the information from. Bummer.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> Booked an appointment next monday for an update. The dealer said that they can not do it themselves, so they have to get the car in, and hook up "wirelessly" with the technical line of VW canada and they will do the flash. I was also warned that this won't completely fix the problem but will make it better. Let's see how it goes. Will report back.


 Looks like you will the first one in Canada to receive the update  

Please keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

i wonder, when if this option should become available in the USA, if this will be a mandatory update that they will sneak into one of your service intervals or if VW will give you the option to: 

1. try it out and if you like it, nothing else to do 

2. try it out and if you don't like it, switch back to original programming at no cost


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Looks like you will the first one in Canada to receive the update
> 
> Please keep us posted how it goes.


 Wow, haven't been the first one for anything for a long time. :laugh: 

Sent in to dealer today as opposed yesterday and just got a call saying the update is done. I was told that the update "change shift pattern slightly", but I was warned that it will still go to gear 6 at lower speed, so I'm not really holding my breath on this update. It appears that VW just try to react to the public outcry but is only willing to go a small step. Will pick up my car after work and update this thread. I also send an email to VW to ask them what exactly this software do.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks in advance for the update tranny s/w qualification/ review  

Brad


----------



## donmarrow (Sep 11, 2002)

*VW not the only one*

So I got a letter from Acura about my wife's MDX. It has an issue where it can stall because it fails to downshift. They told me to come in ASAP to apply the update and be prepared to leave the car for half a day. I guess VW is not the only one. The Acura software update covers 2 years if I remember correctly so I guess they finally realized there is a problem. Wish VW would.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

Picked up the Tiguan this afternoon and only have about 10 minutes drive from dealer to my home. And am I surprised ! It's only a very short drive so it may not be long enough but I am very impressed with the update. This path is the problematic one as I have to drive at 60 km/h and 40 km/h limit. The vibration feels a lot better ! When drive around 60 km/h, it seems that the gear choice is now 5 instead of 6 (switch to tiptronic to see). Again this is short so need to test drive more to conclude. Also it seems that the RPM at which the gear switch is a little different (higher if I'm not mistaken). At situation when I have to stop pressing gas paddle in the middle of acceleration to follow traffic the vibration definitely improves, and I have not observed one case of vibration when turning at low speed which is quite repeatable before. 

I will report back after I drive a bit more. Take my words with a grain of salt as I'm not really a car guy.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

donmarrow said:


> So I got a letter from Acura about my wife's MDX. It has an issue where it can stall because it fails to downshift. They told me to come in ASAP to apply the update and be prepared to leave the car for half a day. I guess VW is not the only one. The Acura software update covers 2 years if I remember correctly so I guess they finally realized there is a problem. Wish VW would.


 Looks like VW of America realized the problem but they need to sort out how to solve this with the EPA ratings on mind. At least we know now that VW of Canada released an update. So fingers crossed that we get an update soon.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> Picked up the Tiguan this afternoon and only have about 10 minutes drive from dealer to my home. And am I surprised ! It's only a very short drive so it may not be long enough but I am very impressed with the update. This path is the problematic one as I have to drive at 60 km/h and 40 km/h limit. The vibration feels a lot better ! When drive around 60 km/h, it seems that the gear choice is now 5 instead of 6 (switch to tiptronic to see). Again this is short so need to test drive more to conclude. Also it seems that the RPM at which the gear switch is a little different (higher if I'm not mistaken). At situation when I have to stop pressing gas paddle in the middle of acceleration to follow traffic the vibration definitely improves, and I have not observed one case of vibration when turning at low speed which is quite repeatable before.
> 
> I will report back after I drive a bit more. Take my words with a grain of salt as I'm not really a car guy.


 Cool! Looks like even if it does not solve the problem completely, it is a step in the right direction. 

Thanks for keeping us updated. Looking forward to hearing more about your experience with the new update.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Cool! Looks like even if it does not solve the problem completely, it is a step in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated. Looking forward to hearing more about your experience with the new update.


 your welcome.  

Did a few 20 minutes drive this morning as I run around to do some stuff. What I conclude so far is that the vibration is definitely much better. It also seems that the car now are more willing to shift to lower gear when needed, and the hesitation I felt before is almost gone. Specifically when one accelerate and then need to de-accelerate or facing a slight uphill, transmission behaves a lot smoother than before. 

On some 60km/h stretch I still feel a bit vibration but it's much tolerable. I also confirmed in a few cases that the gear selected is 5 instead of 6 at 60km/h, and for one 40km/h stretch I see gear 4. Again I never had one bad vibration at low speed turn this morning which is bound to happen before. 

Overall I felt that the shift is a lot smoother and it does fix the vibration to a great extent. I'm happy with the change and has no desire to pursue this any further. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> your welcome.
> 
> Did a few 20 minutes drive this morning as I run around to do some stuff. What I conclude so far is that the vibration is definitely much better. It also seems that the car now are more willing to shift to lower gear when needed, and the hesitation I felt before is almost gone. Specifically when one accelerate and then need to de-accelerate or facing a slight uphill, transmission behaves a lot smoother than before.
> 
> ...


 Great to hear that this works out; thanks again for your feedback. 

Looks like we need to check with VW of America regarding the status of the update for US customers.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

d960 said:


> your welcome.
> 
> Did a few 20 minutes drive this morning as I run around to do some stuff. What I conclude so far is that the vibration is definitely much better. It also seems that the car now are more willing to shift to lower gear when needed, and the hesitation I felt before is almost gone. Specifically when one accelerate and then need to de-accelerate or facing a slight uphill, transmission behaves a lot smoother than before.
> 
> ...


 awesome d960! 

it would be great to also see how this may or may not have affected your overall mgp. 

enjoy and happy driving!


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update...sounds like a good improvement to the shifting pattern at low speed...now if we could just get it down here!!


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

d960 you are the bearer of great news! 

I recently followed up with VoA and got this reply; 

_" I wanted to let you know that we have been made aware of this concern. We understand the need for our owners to enjoy every aspect of their ownership, and at this time, we are working on an update to help improve upon the shift programming. Because our dealerships will be the first to receive news of this update, I encourage you to stay in contact with your dealer for the most recent information about a possible update in this matter."_ 

I'm calling my dealer today to make sure I am notified when we get the fix. 

*"Many hands make light work"* 
Congratulations to everyone who kept pressing VW for a response to this issue. 
I hope it doesn't take that long to get to my dealer! 

Aloha


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

d960 said:


> Overall I felt that the shift is a lot smoother and it does fix the vibration to a great extent. I'm happy with the change and has no desire to pursue this any further.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Bro, if you happen to read this post on Wednesday, please respond back, as I am taking mine in tomorrow. 
What did they do to it? Do you have any reference as to what fix they applied? Anything I can tell them? My west end dealership seems unaware of this fix. And I believe you are in Ajax, right? 

Thank you very much and congrats on getting it sorted out.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

hawaiivr6 said:


> d960 you are the bearer of great news!
> 
> I recently followed up with VoA and got this reply;
> 
> ...


 Thanks hawaiivr6. I got a similar message from VoA. My dealer is a little bit slow with these updates. Would highly appreciate if you let us know once you hear back from your dealer. 

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Thanks again to everyone!


 Ditto. 

This is awesome team work and finally the Internet proves to be useful in some small way... :laugh:


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

Follow-up email just now sent off to VWoA CC (Matt) asking about the tranny shift update becoming available in Canada and if he could give me any info on when we in the US, would be receiving this update... 

When I know anything, I'll report in here...


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Great to hear that this works out; thanks again for your feedback.
> 
> Looks like we need to check with VW of America regarding the status of the update for US customers.


 Good luck. I'm sure it will come in no time. 



garethusa said:


> awesome d960!
> 
> it would be great to also see how this may or may not have affected your overall mgp.
> 
> enjoy and happy driving!


 Yes I will be doing some mpg calculation but since the car is so new I have not accumulated enough data to compare against. As of now it is not of concern even if mpg suffered a bit.


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

d960 how did you find out about the fix? From an Email? Did they ever issue a letter in Canada? 


I called my dealer and VW customer care and it appears that we just have to wait until we get a recall/campaign letter. 

*Who ever in America gets any info, a letter, a call, or whatever, Please let everyone else know about it.* 


Apparently there is know way to know until they release the letter.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

artronics said:


> Bro, if you happen to read this post on Wednesday, please respond back, as I am taking mine in tomorrow.
> What did they do to it? Do you have any reference as to what fix they applied? Anything I can tell them? My west end dealership seems unaware of this fix. And I believe you are in Ajax, right?
> 
> Thank you very much and congrats on getting it sorted out.


 I'm in Ottawa actually. 

For anyone in Ontario at least, you should call your dealer about this fix. The software update has not been issued as a TSB so if you want to get it sooner, you have to ask your dealer to call technical line of VW canada to get this update. That's how I get mine done. I would not take a "no" as an answer as this has been done in my case.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

hawaiivr6 said:


> d960 how did you find out about the fix? From an Email? Did they ever issue a letter in Canada?
> 
> 
> I called my dealer and VW customer care and it appears that we just have to wait until we get a recall/campaign letter.
> ...


 I got an email from a service manager of VW canada, the same manager another user here also contacted. You can find her contact (email/phone) a few pages back, see here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ansmission&p=76619983&viewfull=1#post76619983


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

d960 said:


> I'm in Ottawa actually.
> 
> For anyone in Ontario at least, you should call your dealer about this fix. The software update has not been issued as a TSB so if you want to get it sooner, you have to ask your dealer to call technical line of VW canada to get this update. That's how I get mine done. I would not take a "no" as an answer as this has been done in my case.


 I wonder if I should just drive across the border to get the update


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

d960 said:


> I'm in Ottawa actually.
> I would not take a "no" as an answer as this has been done in my case.


 Thank you so much. Sorry for the confusion, there was another user from Ajax that had a positive reply. 

I will pound them tomorrow until they get it fixed. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> I wonder if I should just drive across the border to get the update


 It would be a fun drive from NC. Just be prepared for the show storms and the blizzards right after you cross the border in Niagara Falls.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

artronics said:


> It would be a fun drive from NC. Just be prepared for the show storms and the blizzards right after you cross the border in Niagara Falls.


 Used to live in Minnesota and Wisconsin in the past. So I will be prepared  

Please keep us informed how it goes tomorrow for you. Wondering what your feedback will be about the update.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Used to live in Minnesota and Wisconsin in the past. So I will be prepared
> 
> Please keep us informed how it goes tomorrow for you. Wondering what your feedback will be about the update.


 Will do. 

The joke about our perpetual winter is from the movie "Canadian Bacon" with John Candy, btw.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Glad I could contribute as well, despite not owning a Tiguan. 

I am taking delivery of my Highline on Saturday, just fired off an email to the dealership asking them to update the transmission software as part of the PDI. 

Will post pics and opinion of update as soon as I'm able. 

Reflex silver on black, sport pack and nav... the only 12 reflex on here? Seems to be an unpopular colour, which is fine for me! (switched from pepper grey / brown leather).


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

When I got mine, they had a reflex silver on the lot and we almost went for it. 
Decided to go for the wild cherry instead, as it was the only "color" other that blue, which was too dark for our taste. The other options were white, black, grey, silver and gold. 
I would have gone for this in a heart beat:


----------



## questnap (Apr 4, 2012)

anyone know the wheel/ tire specs on that Yellow Tiggy? it looks mean.. 
Thanks


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

questnap said:


> anyone know the wheel/ tire specs on that Yellow Tiggy? it looks mean..
> Thanks


 This is the original post: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4905551-Tiguan-Color-Choice 

I just liked the color. 


BTW, my Tig is in the shop, getting the heater software patch, hopefully a new water pump and if they can figure it out the TRANSMISSION FIX!. 
They knew nothing of it, they suggested driving in S.  
Hopefully, they will be able to figure it out. 


@d960 Do you happen to have a bulletin number for the software fix they applied?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

artronics said:


> This is the original post:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4905551-Tiguan-Color-Choice
> 
> I just liked the color.
> ...


 I wonder if my car will require the heater software update @ PDI? 
The dealerships haven't yet received the service bulletin regarding the trans update. Let them know that they must call VW Techincal for the patch. 

Oh and when I was at Downtown VW testing the Comfortline Sport, I mentioned the sluggish shifting to the salesman on the test drive, he said exactly the same thing, put it in S. :sly: 

And then said, oh you can manually shift too, it's just like a manual. :what:


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

Preppy said:


> I wonder if my car will require the heater software update @ PDI?
> The dealerships haven't yet received the service bulletin regarding the trans update. Let them know that they must call VW Techincal for the patch.
> 
> Oh and when I was at Downtown VW testing the Comfortline Sport, I mentioned the sluggish shifting to the salesman on the test drive, he said exactly the same thing, put it in S. :sly:
> ...


 You know, I really like the car. But for 40 freakin' K it's got too many problems. Water pump, poor shifting, finicky heater... WTF If I wanted to put up with that I would have bought a Kia. NOT!!! he he he. Still, it's veedubya. 
Every time I see the ads on TV that mention the German engineering, I think of my transmission making noise. How could they release it to the world like that. No fuel savings can justify the rattling. 

Actually, I think the problem lies elsewhere. I noticed the vibration even when the car isn't under load, like decelerating from 60 Km/h. Once it gets to that rpm of around 1300, it briefly rattles and shakes. I think it may have something to do with mounts, couplings, something that resonates at about that rpm.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

artronics said:


> You know, I really like the car. But for 40 freakin' K it's got too many problems. Water pump, poor shifting, finicky heater... WTF If I wanted to put up with that I would have bought a Kia. NOT!!! he he he. Still, it's veedubya.
> Every time I see the ads on TV that mention the German engineering, I think of my transmission making noise. How could they release it to the world like that. No fuel savings can justify the rattling.
> 
> Actually, I think the problem lies elsewhere. I noticed the vibration even when the car isn't under load, like decelerating from 60 Km/h. Once it gets to that rpm of around 1300, it briefly rattles and shakes. I think it may have something to do with mounts, couplings, something that resonates at about that rpm.


 Agreed. It's a VW and I wouldn't change with a KIA. Also agreed, we spent top $ and you expect a flawless product. But then I remember my friend who got recently into a BMW 5 series which has constantly alignment problems  

So it is not always you get what you paid for... 

Still happy at least that VW acknowledges the tranny problem. They could have totally ignored it. Let's see when we in the US get this update. Hopefully soon since other than the tranny, I really like the car a lot.


----------



## d960 (Feb 28, 2011)

artronics said:


> This is the original post:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4905551-Tiguan-Color-Choice
> 
> I just liked the color.
> ...


 As mentioned, there is no bulletin issued yet. You need to ask the dealer to call VW technical line and the guys at VW will do the software update remotely through network. I was told that's how it get's done. It's very likely dealer does not have a clue about this fix but insist they call technical line. 

Day 2 after software update and still very happy. Hope this fix gets to everyone including our friends south of boarder.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

artronics said:


> Actually, I think the problem lies elsewhere. I noticed the vibration even when the car isn't under load, like decelerating from 60 Km/h. Once it gets to that rpm of around 1300, it briefly rattles and shakes. I think it may have something to do with mounts, couplings, something that resonates at about that rpm.


 
Are you sure it's a driveline issue and not a wheel balance issue?


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

d960 said:


> As mentioned, there is no bulletin issued yet. You need to ask the dealer to call VW technical line and the guys at VW will do the software update remotely through network. I was told that's how it get's done. It's very likely dealer does not have a clue about this fix but insist they call technical line.
> 
> Day 2 after software update and still very happy. Hope this fix gets to everyone including our friends south of border.


 Thank you, I will. Great to hear that it's an improvement.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Are you sure it's a driveline issue and not a wheel balance issue?


 I never said driveline, but I suspect anything that has to do with mounts, couplings, stuff that isn't rigid enough to stop the vibration. And no, out of balance wheels don't do it at a specific rpm, it's a range of speeds, usually higher, that makes an unbalanced wheel vibrate. 
My car has the exact same issue with shifting too soon, but I just noticed a few other (possibly connected) instances where the vibration seems to be present.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

Got the software update today and it feels better right away. Didn't drive it much, but I will post more tomorrow. I tried to coast at 50 Km/h and it didn't shift up right away. One interesting comment from the dealership was that the fix prevents it to shift into 6th before 80 Km/h, but I think they staggered all gears. I will post more once I get a chance to drive it.
And they said the mileage shouldn't be affected, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

artronics said:


> Got the software update today and it feels better right away. Didn't drive it much, but I will post more tomorrow. I tried to coast at 50 Km/h and it didn't shift up right away. One interesting comment from the dealership was that the fix prevents it to shift into 6th before 80 Km/h, but I think they staggered all gears. I will post more once I get a chance to drive it.
> And they said the mileage shouldn't be affected, but that remains to be seen.


Great news! Getting now impatient about when we are going to get the update here :banghead:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Great news! 
Update performed before delivery this weekend. 
Will post impressions Sunday. :snowcool:


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

Drove it this morning and it feels right. It shifts properly, just like I would. Awesome deal. And it might have been the lighter traffic this morning, but mileage seemed better. I don't know if it's my wishful thinking, but it is possible that lugging the engine could have caused it to burn more.
No more 6th at 50 Km/h. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

artronics said:


> Drove it this morning and it feels right. It shifts properly, just like I would. Awesome deal. And it might have been the lighter traffic this morning, but mileage seemed better. I don't know if it's my wishful thinking, but it is possible that lugging the engine could have caused it to burn more.
> No more 6th at 50 Km/h. Woo hoo!!!


Wow, so jealous now 

I really hope that we get the update here soon. I shot a message to my dealer today and will report if I hear back.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Wow, so jealous now
> 
> I really hope that we get the update here soon. I shot a message to my dealer today and will report if I hear back.


Just like my goomba said in a post above, you have to tell them to contact the tech center for the update. Apparently, they remote into your car and do whatever, it's not the dealer/service dept. that applies the fix.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

artronics said:


> Just like my goomba said in a post above, you have to tell them to contact the tech center for the update. Apparently, they remote into your car and do whatever, it's not the dealer/service dept. that applies the fix.


Don't know if they are willing to (or can) do the "Techline Connection" here in the US. I asked my dealer about it. Let's see how he responds.


----------



## maggsm82 (Dec 1, 2004)

Very interested to see if we ever get this in the US. My husband has driven the Tig enough that he now notices the early up shift too.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

I sent VWoA an email yesterday and they replied today...see below...its all good!

Dear Mr. Hyder:

Thank you for your e-mail addressed to my colleague. I understand you are inquiring about a transmission software update, and it is my pleasure to assist you in any way possible.

I confirmed internally within Volkswagen that our engineers are aware of the dissatisfaction some of our customers are having with the performance of the transmission for the 2012 Tiguan. Though I do not have a release date, I understand Volkswagen is currently working on an adjustment that addresses this concern and allows the Tiguan to still comply with Federal emission standards. 

I regret our Customer CARE Center does not have access to vehicle updates. Once an update becomes available, the information is immediately provided to our dealerships, as they are at the forefront of assisting our customers with vehicle concerns. Because of this, I’d like to encourage you to keep in contact with your dealership as they will have the most up-to-date information regarding any adjustments or software updates for your SUV.

Volkswagen recognizes you as a valuable owner, and we take your concerns seriously. I apologize for the inconvenience this matter has caused you, especially so early in your ownership. Please be assured I have documented your inquiry about this situation, so we may have a record of it.

If I can be of further assistance, please know our Customer CARE Center is available Monday through Friday 8 AM to 6 PM, local time, at (800) 822-8987. Our website, www.vw.com, has a dealer locate tool on the Home page. You are also always welcome to e-mail us again from the “Contact Us” page.

In addition, you will soon be receiving a Volkswagen Customer Care satisfaction survey. Please take a few moments to complete this. Your feedback is important for it will allow us to serve you more effectively in the future. 

Sincerely,



Courtney F.
Customer CARE Advocate

So I now believe this update is imminent...keep the faith!

Brad


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

bradsvw said:


> I sent VWoA an email yesterday and they replied today...see below...its all good!
> 
> Dear Mr. Hyder:
> 
> ...


This is the same response that I got from VW of America as well. Fingers crossed that we have this update some time soon.

Did not hear back from my dealer today but expect something hopefully tomorrow or Monday. Will report if I hear anything new.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Picked up the tig today. 
Transmission feels amazing, completely different experience from the test drive. Shift point seem to be perfect for cruising and city driving. There was no lag, no surging, no groans or unusual resonance, and the car was happy to downshift without having to thrash the gas. 

Very happy!

After two black GTIs, I'm looking forward to silver!

2012 Highline with sport and nav/dynaudio, reflex on black.







Previous
2007 GTI, black magic on interlagos cloth, optional 18" detroit wheels, lowered + other mods



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Picked up the tig today.
> Transmission feels amazing, completely different experience from the test drive. Shift point seem to be perfect for cruising and city driving. There was no lag, no surging, no groans or unusual resonance, and the car was happy to downshift without having to thrash the gas.
> 
> Very happy!


that's interesting. mine feels just like that too. and i haven't had to have the update


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

@Preppy: Congrats on your new ride, looks great! Also glad that you got the updated programming.

@garethusa: Drove the car today with lot of stretches at 40mph. Car was again in 6th gear for most of the time at low RPM. Looking really forward to the update. Dealer will come back to me early next week. Fingers crossed that they have some update.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Picked up the tig today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

*Update: *

I finally got my feedback from the dealer today. He said that at this time there is no TSB for the transmission update. However, he also told me that when I take the Tiguan to them that they can hook up the car to the computer and that they can call tech-line to see if there is any update. So there is a possibility that there is a software update for us via tech-line as there is for owners in Canada.

I am pretty much swamped for the near future and will not be able to take the car to the dealer. If anyone of you guys have an upcoming service appointment and can try to see if their dealer is willing to hook up their cars to the computer and check with tech-line and report back, that would be great.


----------



## BITRBO (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow - I'm sooo glad to have stumbled across this thread, and seeing 9-pages of complaints tells me I'm not the only one with this gripe.... Our '12 Tig only has ~250 miles on it, and after the first 30miles I knew something wasn't right (truthfully, they mentioned it in the Car & Driver video review, but I've had several turbo cars before and I figured they were just exaggerating. Then I noticed it myself during a test drive at the dealer, but I disregarded it cause I was focused on all the other bells and whistles it had :banghead The car is absolutely great otherwise, but it shouldn't stay in a gear at 1,250RPM's EVER or drop to 5th/6th gear on a 30mph road like it always tries to do  I have been driving in TIP mode for a week now cause I can't take the growling anymore. I can just imagine the car slowly shaking itself apart in another 20k miles... 

Hopefully this update can be available to US drivers soon, cause I have honestly been regretting this purchase despite being a dedicated VW/Audi customer for much of my life. Mark my words: I WILL drive from Miami to Canada to get this update if they don't allow it here for some reason or another... 

Hey VW :wave: Don't leave us hangin' down here!!!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

BITRBO said:


> Mark my words: I WILL drive from Miami to Canada to get this update if they don't allow it here for some reason or another...
> 
> Hey VW :wave: Don't leave us hangin' down here!!!


Marked.

I'll send you to the best dealership in the Toronto area.

I'll even hook you up with great places to eat while you're here


----------



## BITRBO (Jan 7, 2005)

Preppy said:


> Marked.
> 
> I'll send you to the best dealership in the Toronto area.
> 
> I'll even hook you up with great places to eat while you're here


Deal :thumbup:


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

BITRBO said:


> Wow - I'm sooo glad to have stumbled across this thread, and seeing 9-pages of complaints tells me I'm not the only one with this gripe.... Our '12 Tig only has ~250 miles on it, and after the first 30miles I knew something wasn't right (truthfully, they mentioned it in the Car & Driver video review, but I've had several turbo cars before and I figured they were just exaggerating. Then I noticed it myself during a test drive at the dealer, but I disregarded it cause I was focused on all the other bells and whistles it had :banghead The car is absolutely great otherwise, but it shouldn't stay in a gear at 1,250RPM's EVER or drop to 5th/6th gear on a 30mph road like it always tries to do  I have been driving in TIP mode for a week now cause I can't take the growling anymore. I can just imagine the car slowly shaking itself apart in another 20k miles...
> 
> Hopefully this update can be available to US drivers soon, cause I have honestly been regretting this purchase despite being a dedicated VW/Audi customer for much of my life. Mark my words: I WILL drive from Miami to Canada to get this update if they don't allow it here for some reason or another...
> 
> Hey VW :wave: Don't leave us hangin' down here!!!


Welcome to the club 

I understand your pain and agree 100% that other than the tranny, the car is great. Please send a message to VW of America at the following link and make your complaint heard. The more complaints we have, the sooner we get hopefully this update:

http://web.vw.com/templates/Service?serviceName=customercare


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> I understand your pain and agree 100% that other than the tranny, the car is great. Please send a message to VW of America at the following link and make your complaint heard. The more complaints we have, the sooner we get hopefully this update:
> 
> http://web.vw.com/templates/Service?serviceName=customercare


Just added my voice to the cause through the link... I'm sure I'll get the standard response in 2 days, but it is on record now in addition to my chat email to VW Customer Care.


----------



## BITRBO (Jan 7, 2005)

what BS... I finally got my VIN, typed all my info, and wrote this awesome complaint, and then it said this when I clicked submit:

"There was a problem communicating with the server. Please try again later." 

...fvckers


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

BITRBO said:


> what BS... I finally got my VIN, typed all my info, and wrote this awesome complaint, and then it said this when I clicked submit:
> 
> "There was a problem communicating with the server. Please try again later."
> 
> ...fvckers


Must be thousands of angry Tiguan owners submitting complaints at the same time 

Seriously, write it first in a text file, save it, and then submit.

Also, in case you go to your dealer for a check-up on your Tiguan, ask them if they can hook up your car to the computer and call tech-line to see if there is a transmission update or not. As I indicated earlier, there is no service bulletin out yet (neither here or in Canada), but tech-line in Canada started already giving online updates when the dealer contacts them.


----------



## BITRBO (Jan 7, 2005)

vw_nc_dude said:


> *Must be thousands of angry Tiguan owners submitting complaints at the same time *
> 
> Seriously, write it first in a text file, save it, and then submit.
> 
> Also, in case you go to your dealer for a check-up on your Tiguan, ask them if they can hook up your car to the computer and call tech-line to see if there is a transmission update or not. As I indicated earlier, there is no service bulletin out yet (neither here or in Canada), but tech-line in Canada started already giving online updates when the dealer contacts them.


No, just thousands of people that slept through the test drive, accordingly to some idiots on here...  We must ALL be making it up, cause it would be "illogical" to think that VW could make a mistake like this.... 

p.s. I'm way ahead of you... I copied and pasted as I wrote the complaint, cause I had a feeling I might loose it. I left 1 character left in my complaint


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

I scheduled an appointment for Wednesday, the 25th. I just added the comment to my online appointment that I want this fix, and have not spoken to the dealer. I had this appointment for my 90 free inspection. 

No one in the US has had this done yet?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Ohio Tiguan said:


> I scheduled an appointment for Wednesday, the 25th. I just added the comment to my online appointment that I want this fix, and have not spoken to the dealer. I had this appointment for my 90 free inspection.
> 
> No one in the US has had this done yet?


 Not that I heard of. As far as I know only our friends in Canada had this done over tech-line. 

My dealer told me that there is no TSB but that they will hook up the car to the computer and then call tech-line to see if there is any transmission update. So you need to insist that they call tech-line since if they just run your VIN they will not see anything.


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

That's how I wrote the approintment up based on this thread. Thought someone else may have already gotten in there in the US.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Ohio Tiguan said:


> That's how I wrote the approintment up based on this thread. Thought someone else may have already gotten in there in the US.


 Cool! Looking forward to your feedback after the 25th.


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

*Got the upgrade today for the transmission (MAG, Dublin, OH)*

They actually did two things for the transmission: The dealer found that the TCM (transmission control module) had an update available, so they did that, but it didn't change the shift points. Next they dialed up VTA who performed an update. Here is my ticket wording verbatim in case it is helpful for others to get this update: 

***************** 
Test drove vehicle. Scanned for codes. No codes found. Checked for TSBs. Found TSB 01-12-12 to update TCM software level. Current level is 2062 update to 2196. Ran GFF, then software version management unit code 36AD to update. Test drove again. Shift improvement is inconclusive. Opened a VTA ticket with an attachment of GFF log. Called VTA, spoke to Brian Tanner. Brian was able to find a software update by contacting the Engineering Dept. Software update was performed thru telediagnosis, (See attached Printout.) Test drove again. Shift points are noticeably higher. 
***************** 

Okay, now for the verdict: I think it's better. I only drove home from the dealer, with a couple minor diversions. With a very light pedal, the shift points are (I believe) the same by "rule". Before I dropped it off I did a test as to where the transmission would shift with a *minimum* of pedal. I figured this is where I would see the improvement, but I didn't. I found that the transmission would shift at: 

3rd 19mph 
4th 22mph 
5th 27mph 
6th 36mph 

The new programming doesn't seem to change these points, actually. What it does seem to do is to adjust the shifting based on the variables like throttle (vacuum). Now, having said that it seems better. From a normal takeoff, the engine does higher revs before shifting, and if you do give it a little pedal, it will downshift very easily compared to before. Under normal driving, I find it hard to get it into the "groan mode", so I think I am going to be happy. Before the update, you really had to press down to get it to downshift. 

I need to drive it more and can add more info later. Based on my short test, I think few people would ever complain about how it is after the update. I think they could have raised the minimum shift points I have listed above with out impacting much, but for now this is what we got. 

I'll drive it more tomorrow. 

Would like to hear more from others who get this upgrade. 

Edit: Just found a VTA reference number that may be helpful to others: VTA #927905. It is probably their incident number.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool update Ohio Tiguan, thanks much! Looking forward to hearing about your extended experience. 

Was able to set up an appointment for tomorrow with my dealer. Will report back.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

Ohio Tiguan said:


> They actually did two things for the transmission: The dealer found that the TCM (transmission control module) had an update available, so they did that, but it didn't change the shift points. Next they dialed up VTA who performed an update. Here is my ticket wording verbatim in case it is helpful for others to get this update:
> 
> *****************
> Test drove vehicle. Scanned for codes. No codes found. Checked for TSBs. Found TSB 01-12-12 to update TCM software level. Current level is 2062 update to 2196. Ran GFF, then software version management unit code 36AD to update. Test drove again. Shift improvement is inconclusive. Opened a VTA ticket with an attachment of GFF log. Called VTA, spoke to Brian Tanner. Brian was able to find a software update by contacting the Engineering Dept. Software update was performed thru telediagnosis, (See attached Printout.) Test drove again. Shift points are noticeably higher.
> ...


 Probably a dumb question, but did you get this update done in Ohio? Thanks.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

My dealer said they would call me when they have the update, but I don't think they will know they have it, even if they have it!!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

bradsvw said:


> My dealer said they would call me when they have the update, but I don't think they will know they have it, even if they have it!!


 In my case I had to insist that they need to hook up the car to the computer and call techline. They said that there might be no update and that it might be useless, but I insisted. 

As you, I assumed that "Ohio Tiguan" had the update in Ohio and hence I am hopeful  

The dealer agreed to do it tomorrow morning. I took a printout of the log that "Ohio Tiguan" provided above and will show it to them as reference. Fingers crossed! 

I will report back tomorrow afternoon. 


P.S.: Anybody knows what VTA stands for? My guess is *V*olkswagen *T*echnical *A*ssistance.


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

Dublin OH was in the title of the post. I anticipated your question... 

The car can still get into the groan mode because they still allow shifting at low points. It will downshift easier, and shifts at a higher point during normal acceleration. It's better, but not perfect. 

 Eager to hear others opinion.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, this approach would help retain the claimed city mpg but most people don't like it when downshifts occur too easily, makes the car feel even more sluggish when responding to light acceleration attempts as you have to wait for the downshift to complete first and gives you the transmission-can't-make-up-its-mind-what-gear-to-be-in behavior. 

Ideally, as the rpm increases they'd also increase the torque required to force a downshift. Don't know if they have that much flexibility in programming the transmission behavior though.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Got the update this morning at the dealer and here are my first impressions: 

As "Ohio Tiguan" pointed out, it is not perfect now, but a satisfactory step in the right direction. The car is more responsive at take off and at lower gears. It still can go to 6th gear at 35-40 mph but you can "rescue" it easier now with a light touch of the gas pedal. I drove only back from the dealer to my home and did not have as much groaning as before. So for the time-being I am satisfied and it looks like I have less groaning. I will drive it some more tomorrow and report back if I have something new. 

As a note, with the software update, I assume the "training" has been reset as well. So I will try to drive a little bit more aggressive and see if it can be now better trained. 

Also regarding the update, having the printout from "Ohio Tiguan" service log with me was very helpful since otherwise the technician was not very willing to hook up the car to the computer and call techline. At the end, I convinced him to do it and voila, there was an update and he did perform it on the car. When leaving, the service manager told me that an official TSB is coming out today regarding this matter, so anyone who is contacting their dealer, let them know that there is a TSB. If they say there is nothing yet and you still want the update, take the service log printout from "Ohio Tiguan" with you and insist that they call techline. 

That's it for the time-being. Thanks again to all members who contacted VW regarding this matter. Let's see what happens once everybody is having this update and reports back. 

Cheers!


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Got the update this morning at the dealer and here are my first impressions:
> 
> As "Ohio Tiguan" pointed out, it is not perfect now, but a satisfactory step in the right direction. The car is more responsive at take off and at lower gears. It still can go to 6th gear at 35-40 mph but you can "rescue" it easier now with a light touch of the gas pedal. I drove only back from the dealer to my home and did not have as much groaning as before. So for the time-being I am satisfied and it looks like I have less groaning. I will drive it some more tomorrow and report back if I have something new.
> 
> ...


 Where is this service log you speak of? Somewhere buried in this thread? Thanks for the update VW_NC_DUDE! Sounds like you are happier now than before so a step or 3 in the right direction  

Brad


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

bradsvw said:


> Where is this service log you speak of? Somewhere buried in this thread? Thanks for the update VW_NC_DUDE! Sounds like you are happier now than before so a step or 3 in the right direction
> 
> Brad


 Just take a printout of the following and say a Tiguan owner in Ohio had this done  


* 
***************** 
Test drove vehicle. Scanned for codes. No codes found. Checked for TSBs. Found TSB 01-12-12 to update TCM software level. Current level is 2062 update to 2196. Ran GFF, then software version management unit code 36AD to update. Test drove again. Shift improvement is inconclusive. Opened a VTA ticket with an attachment of GFF log. Called VTA, spoke to Brian Tanner. Brian was able to find a software update by contacting the Engineering Dept. Software update was performed thru telediagnosis, (See attached Printout.) Test drove again. Shift points are noticeably higher. 
***************** 
*


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad it helped your dealer find the update. We'll see if this is the end of the story.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Ohio Tiguan said:


> Glad it helped your dealer find the update. We'll see if this is the end of the story.


 Yes, it surely helped, thanks again for sharing. Otherwise, I would have had a much harder time convincing them that they need to call techline. 

As I indicated in my earlier post, I was informed that a TSB is coming out today but they did not share the TSB # with me. It might take some time for this to propagate to the dealers. Let's see if this is the final TSB or if there will be some more to come.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Just take a printout of the following and say a Tiguan owner in Ohio had this done
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 Thanks for that, both of you...I appreciate it....My dealer said they would call me when they get the update...I guess they didn't get it today...


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

bradsvw said:


> Thanks for that, both of you...I appreciate it....My dealer said they would call me when they get the update...I guess they didn't get it today...


 Yes, it might take some time until they receive it. But if you take your car to them anyway for some other service, then I would insist that they call techline and get the update without waiting for the official TSB.


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

I just got a call back from the dealership because I left a message about the new TSB. 
(Location Honolulu, Hawaii) 
He was shocked and was curious how I got my information because YES there was one released today!!! 

Anyway, My wife will take it down on Monday for the reprogram. 

We will let you all know how it goes. 

I did get the ominous warning that I cannot go back to the old programming once the new on is installed. That's a chance I'm willing to take. 

Thanks all who chimed in, I have been waiting since last September when I first took it back to the dealer to make a claim. 

I'll report back after Monday.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

hawaiivr6 said:


> I just got a call back from the dealership because I left a message about the new TSB.
> (Location Honolulu, Hawaii)
> He was shocked and was curious how I got my information because YES there was one released today!!!
> 
> ...


 I just drove it for one day so far with the new programming but let me assure you, you definitely will not want the current programming back


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

hawaiivr6 said:


> I just got a call back from the dealership because I left a message about the new TSB.
> (Location Honolulu, Hawaii)
> He was shocked and was curious how I got my information because YES there was one released today!!!
> 
> ...


 Very curious about your feedback. Also, bradsvw wants to know the TSB #. Any chance you can look it up from the service transcript you got today?


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Very curious about your feedback. Also, bradsvw wants to know the TSB #. Any chance you can look it up from the service transcript you got today?


 According to another forum the TSB is 01 12 13 

Cheers


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Very curious about your feedback. Also, bradsvw wants to know the TSB #. Any chance you can look it up from the service transcript you got today?


 I see a couple codes: 
"check and perform technical bulletin 011213 - 2029206 perform TCM software level for concern" 

another line says: 
"BULLETIN 2012810 REFLASH TRANS MODULE FOR HARD SHIFT 

Sorry I'll talk to the tech tomorrow about what he did,I was not there, my wife took it in for the update. 

OK- Here's my take on it. 
I have to say that I am both pleased and disappointed with the new program, if that makes sense. 
-I tried to force it into the resonating low rpm lugging it used to have at 28mph and it did not do it!(PLEASED):thumbup: 
-There is an overall sense that the transmission is more responsive.(PLEASED):thumbup: 

BUT (Driving in the 27-30mph Range)(My neighborhood speed limits are 25 and 30mph) 

-In Drive it shifts into 5th gear at 27mph and stays there with a weak feel. At 27-30mph in Sport it performs a needless high rev in 3rd. Therefore the transmission will not drive in 4th gear unless in Tiptronic at these speeds. (DISAPPOINTED):thumbdown: 

I think the adaptive learning was reset so there is that factor to consider as well. 

What's the consensus if adaptive driving actually adjusts the shifting points?????? 

Anyway I just took a quick spin but will report more as we drive it more. 

I'll report back after a talk with the tech. 

Trying to think positive.


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

Your interpretation is just like mine. Thanks for the feedback. Wonder what the other changes were for...


----------



## FireVic (Jun 15, 2012)

*Latest update for firmware tranny.*

Guys, 

I just came from the VW dealership. I mentioned your posting for the software update. The service manager was hesitant because he didnt hear anything about it in the past but he followed my instructions. He told me that would take a couple of hours to check everything but there is a hooters diagonal where they are located so all good. 

When I came back the technician was with him and explained that he performed the update. The new version is 2253 (old is 2062). He told me that it was smoother. I asked him if car was reset to factory settings and he confirmed. 

From there to my home is about 15 miles. I know the roads, I know the reaction of the car based on the last 3 months. The car now feels more like a luxury car finely tuned. The acceleration was very linear and no matter how harsh I was on the throttle, she reacted very very pleased. When I wanted to push she was there. On city driving she was a gem. 

I know that the tranny has to "learn" my driving habits all over again but so far I'm happy. I strongly recommend to upgrade to 2253 ver. You will not recognize how good the car is. 

Prost! 

VMO


----------



## TypeRod (Apr 25, 2012)

hawaiivr6 said:


> I see a couple codes:
> "check and perform technical bulletin 011213 - 2029206 perform TCM software level for concern"
> 
> another line says:
> ...


 I've been driving now with the update for about almost 3 weeks and about 1700 miles, and I don't think adaptive learning was taking place after update for me. Car is shifting hard and indecisively. I sent you a PM btw about the shifting hard bulletin you mentioned in the post above. Were you noticing hard shifts and thats why it was applied? Just let me know please, when you get some free time. Thank you sir!


----------



## TypeRod (Apr 25, 2012)

FireVic said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just came from the VW dealership. I mentioned your posting for the software update. The service manager was hesitant because he didnt hear anything about it in the past but he followed my instructions. He told me that would take a couple of hours to check everything but there is a hooters diagonal where they are located so all good.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting the version #'s! I've driven about 1700+ miles after the update and I dont think adaptive learning was active anymore, I tried to train it again like I did before, and it was not taking it or remembering it. I'm having hard shifts and what feels like "false" shifts. The RPM's drop as if the trans has shifted but it never does shift. I check to see what gear its in by going to tip tronic mode, and im expecting it to be in a higher gear that what its really in, based on how the rpm's drop and the feeling of the car when i think its shifted gear. 

Thanks again for posting the version number! :beer: 

EDIT: Fire vic, when you say the new version is 2253 and the old is 2062; did you mean there is a NEWER version for TSB 01-12-13? or did you mean that 2062 is the originial stock fast upshifting version? 

Thanks!


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

TypeRod said:


> Thanks for posting the version #'s! I've driven about 1700+ miles after the update and *I dont think adaptive learning was active anymore*, I tried to train it again like I did before, and it was not taking it or remembering it. I'm having hard shifts and what feels like "false" shifts. The RPM's drop as if the trans has shifted but it never does shift. I check to see what gear its in by going to tip tronic mode, and im expecting it to be in a higher gear that what its really in, based on how the rpm's drop and the feeling of the car when i think its shifted gear.
> 
> Thanks again for posting the version number! :beer:
> 
> ...


 There is a possibility that they might have disabled adaptation and made it like an S mode with one set program . I hope that is not the case but it sure sounds like it.


----------



## TypeRod (Apr 25, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> There is a possibility that they might have disabled adaptation and made it like an S mode with one set program . I hope that is not the case but it sure sounds like it.


 That would seriously suck...Im going to the dealer this Friday to see if anything can be done. I know its not reversible, but I did see a TSB from another member about hard shifts, not sure if it could apply to my vehicle or not but i will bring it up. Thanks!


----------



## prc123 (Jun 20, 2012)

*2012 Tiguan automatic transmission*

Hi, everybody. I'm new to this forum. I bought a brand new 2012 Tiguan two weeks ago. On my first 1 kilometer trip I noticed that annoying sound coming from under my suv. I followed all your threads about that problem on your Tiguans. Today I went back to my dealer to complain about that very unpleasant problem. Happily a Volkswagen guy from the Montreal office, Quebec, was there. He put his computer on my car and told me he did not have to try it, he knew the problem. They gave me an appointment for next wednesday to update the software of the transmission and told me that afterwards the trans would work like a 2011 Tiguan and no longer make that sound and those vibrations in the exhaust system.

Paul
Joliette, Quebec


----------



## prc123 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Everything OK.*

Transmission updated today. Working very fine now.


----------



## Java_T (Apr 28, 2012)

prc123 said:


> Transmission updated today. Working very fine now.


Do you have TSB # for Canadian version of 2012 Tiguan ( you can find it from receipt ) ? could you post it here ?


----------



## markk900 (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think there is a TSB per se for Canada.....I just asked the tech to hook the car up to their diagnostics system and they connected to (I think its called) Tech Line, which looks for updates. They told me it was applied and I am very happy with the transmission.

BTW - located in Ontario and picked up the car last Thursday with the update installed. When I asked about the TSB they hadn't heard of the one everyone is talking about but they did find the update as above.

Mark


----------



## prc123 (Jun 20, 2012)

*tsb*

I do not have any TSB or receipt. All i know is that the problem is corrected. They only told me they made my tranmission work like the 2011 model.


----------



## Java_T (Apr 28, 2012)

prc123 said:


> I do not have any TSB or receipt. All i know is that the problem is corrected. They only told me they made my tranmission work like the 2011 model.


Actually, i told the dealer there was vibration during 40 -80km acceraltion, then dealer hook the ca to their system and applied the transmisson update. Here is one item shown on the receipt : "37302599 PERFORM TRANSMISSION UPDATE" . But the problem is i can still hear groaning sound at 50km, 70km and 90km per hour. Not sure if they applied the correct version of transmission. I am in Toronto, since you are located in Canada too,that is why i was asking. Do you still hear any groaning after update?


----------



## Java_T (Apr 28, 2012)

markk900 said:


> I don't think there is a TSB per se for Canada.....I just asked the tech to hook the car up to their diagnostics system and they connected to (I think its called) Tech Line, which looks for updates. They told me it was applied and I am very happy with the transmission.
> 
> BTW - located in Ontario and picked up the car last Thursday with the update installed. When I asked about the TSB they hadn't heard of the one everyone is talking about but they did find the update as above.
> 
> Mark


Do they make your transmission like 2011 model too ?p


----------



## markk900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Never drove a 2011 so can't tell! 

However to answer the question (and this is comparing the demonstrator on a short drive to the one I bought several days apart):

The presumably non-updated trans headed for top gear as soon as possible, and rolling along between 50-65 kmh it was clearly lugging the engine and not very responsive to throttle. (This was quite clearly a groaning sound and vibration - classic lugging).

The updated tranny (I assume): holds the gears longer, and at 50-65 kmh will not head for top gear unless you are rolling along with your foot almost off the pedal...then it drops into 6th like before - however, touch the gas and it quickly (and smoothly) shifts down. IMO this gives you the good mileage without a drivability penalty. (I can detect the slightest bit of rumble when it drops into high gear but if I wasn't listening for it I wouldn't notice it....and it goes away with a touch of the gas).

I forget who else said it on one of the other threads, but I'll repeat it: If I hadn't experienced the demonstrator and then looked up the issue here, and had just picked up my Tig with the tranny updated I would never have said there was a problem. It shifts differently (not better or worse) than my 08 Passat with essentially the same tranmission. Manual would have been better but that is my other thread, now ended..... 

BTW: The tiptronic works very nicely on the version of the software: if you find yourself thinking there's a problem, bump the shifter over to tip mode - you're probably in 6th so try a downshift to 5th and see what you think.

Also, I get no rumble at all (and didn't hear anything in the demonstrator) above 70 kmh.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

I have to say that my Tig, which now has 1500 miles on it, is shifting much better. I do believe the "learning" transmission has been improving as I've been driving it. And I didn't get the update done. Is it perfect, no. But then is there such a thing as a perfect auto?


----------



## midiman40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Happy Camper*

Had appointment today at Colorado VW dealer on the groaning sounds on my 2012 Tiguan, purchased last month, caused by upshifting too early. You could even see it by pushing the shift lever over to Triptronic at that moment and see that at 35 M.P.H. the transmission was sometimes already in 6th gear. Sometimes by moving into Triptronic it would downshift to 5th or maybe even 4th. And while you might be able to manually shift back to 5th at that speed, you could not manually shift to 6th because Triptronic would not allow it. Told service tech that I saw a bulletin on it on vwvortex and they happily agreed to check program numbers and call tech suport to see if there were updates. An hour later they came out and said, "OK, let's go for a test drive, we updated the program." Like driving a different car. Smoother upshift, better downshift with lighter touch when it seemed necessary.  Now runs like what I expected a car of this quality to run like. My inovice says they applied update from bulletin 01-12-13 which does sound from others that it is the more recent one. Additionally, I had thought there was also a hesitation sometimes when slowing down, say around corner and then speeding up. According to the invoice, it says the tech bulletin was to resolve that issue as well. Did not experience it from dealer back to home.

Other interesting issues. 1.) I asked about reset of adaptive learning on the Tiguan and was told it is Not done by turning on key, but not starting engine, then pressing on accelerator pedal for 5 seconds, then turning key off per a video posted.
2.) Was told that adaptive learning period was in increments of 25 miles. So that if I drove aggressively for 25 miles and then wife drove non-aggressively for 25 miles my learning would be undone. 3.)maybe just coincidence, or more downhill, but on way to dealer averaged 23.9 m.p.g and on way back averaged 27.9 M.P.G.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anybody think that the 2013 units will have this programming from the factory?


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

AsianDude said:


> Does anybody think that the 2013 units will have this programming from the factory?


someone on already said they have it...I'm sure they would incorporate it or a complete redesign in the 13 MY


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

They may have it, as the 2013 models have lower MPG posted on the window sticker. It's now at 20 city and 26 highway.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

gstrouse said:


> They may have it, as the 2013 models have lower MPG posted on the window sticker. It's now at 20 city and 26 highway.


Agree with this post. The decrease in MPG seems like an indicator. To double check, I would test drive a 2012 and 2013 back-to-back.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Agree with this post. The decrease in MPG seems like an indicator. *To double check, I would test drive a 2012 and 2013 back-to-back.*


Yup...


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

i was at the dealer the other day and i asked the service department about the transmission update for my 2012 tig and they said there wasnt an update and had no clue what i was talking about?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

xXx TURBO said:


> i was at the dealer the other day and i asked the service department about the transmission update for my 2012 tig and they said there wasnt an update and had no clue what i was talking about?


 Ask them about the following: 

*"check and perform technical bulletin 011213 - 2029206 perform TCM software level for concern" 
"BULLETIN 2012810 REFLASH TRANS MODULE FOR HARD SHIFT"* 

If they still cannot locate it, ask them to hook up your car to the computer and let them do tele-diagnosis (via calling the VW remote tech center).


----------



## Karey (Sep 2, 2012)

*leaking trani*

Hi. I have an '09 Tiguan and recently my car spent 3 weeks in the shop due to a leak in the transmission. It's the 2.0T manual model. Has anyone else had an issue like this? They replaced the case in the end (and bearing). Leak is gone. Work was under warranty but is still concerning.


----------



## dave__g (Sep 3, 2012)

Honestly, this thread has been a great read. 

I've got a 2012 Tiguan SE, bought at the end of July ... Perhaps it's already been programmed per the TSB, but FWIW, I've not noticed the problems described pages ago. 

What I _have_ noticed is a bit of hissing in acceleration (the wastegate clip has been installed, but I still hear this).. The dealer/tech says it's normal ... And perhaps more confounding is the rather poor MPG it's getting, when compared to what I'd expect to be the conservative EPA sticker numbers. I've been getting 16-18MPG in the city, best ever highway mileage of 20.8MPG. 

Love the Tiguan, overall. I'm going to do some thread-searching on those.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

dave__g said:


> Honestly, this thread has been a great read.
> 
> I've got a 2012 Tiguan SE, bought at the end of July ... Perhaps it's already been programmed per the TSB, but FWIW, I've not noticed the problems described pages ago.
> 
> ...


 Your numbers are really low and I would check if there is any problem with your car. I get around 22mpg in the city and close to 30mpg on the highway.


----------



## dave__g (Sep 3, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Your numbers are really low and I would check if there is any problem with your car. I get around 22mpg in the city and close to 30mpg on the highway.


 Thanks .. Good to know that is indeed possible. 

By the way, are you getting those numbers while running A/C? 

Dealer service dept says everything they can measure with the computer is reporting within spec. I'm not at all impressed with the dealer service dept, but I suppose I'm somewhat at their mercy. May try another one and see what I can find. Seems like I should start another thread about it when I get the chance.


----------



## MVTiguan (Sep 3, 2012)

I just purchased a 2012 Tiguan S. I also notice at low rpm shifting gear. I'm gonna check with the dealer this weekend. Will there be any charges if VW need to perform the transmission update?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

MVTiguan said:


> I just purchased a 2012 Tiguan S. I also notice at low rpm shifting gear. I'm gonna check with the dealer this weekend. Will there be any charges if VW need to perform the transmission update?


 There will be no charges. This is a TSB (Technical Service Bulletin). Also, your car is covered for 3 years / 36K miles.


----------



## MVTiguan (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, i got a call this morning from VW Customer Service. They helped me schedule an appointment for the updates.


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

Took my Tig in for the 90 day courtesy check up and told them about the early shifts. They told me the transmission will adapt to my driving. I asked if they even scanned my ECU or TCU and they just stared at me.  

Anyone know what the # is for VWoA or if there is an e-form?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Mark Five said:


> Took my Tig in for the 90 day courtesy check up and told them about the early shifts. They told me the transmission will adapt to my driving. I asked if they even scanned my ECU or TCU and they just stared at me.
> 
> Anyone know what the # is for VWoA or if there is an e-form?


 The adaptation won't do it. Did you tell them: 

*"check and perform technical bulletin 011213 - 2029206 perform TCM software level for concern" 
"BULLETIN 2012810 REFLASH TRANS MODULE FOR HARD SHIFT" 
* 

If they still cannot locate it, ask them to hook up your car to the computer and let them do tele-diagnosis (via calling the VW remote tech center). 

If the dealership still doesn't do anything, contact VW at 1-800-822-8987 or fill out: 

http://web.vw.com/templates/Service?serviceName=customercare&context=ContactUs


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

vw_nc_dude said:


> The adaptation won't do it. Did you tell them:
> 
> *"check and perform technical bulletin 011213 - 2029206 perform TCM software level for concern"
> "BULLETIN 2012810 REFLASH TRANS MODULE FOR HARD SHIFT"
> ...


 Yeah, dealer told me I could bring it back for a tele-diagnosis. I filled out the form for VW and hoping they contact me to schedule this.


----------



## YogiAndie (Sep 29, 2012)

*Perfect fix!*



vw_nc_dude said:


> Ask them about the following:
> 
> *"check and perform technical bulletin 011213 - 2029206 perform TCM software level for concern"
> "BULLETIN 2012810 REFLASH TRANS MODULE FOR HARD SHIFT"*
> ...


Just bought the 2012 Tiguan 13 days ago and have been very bothered by the vibration and stuttering in the 1000-1500 RPM 30/40MPH range. Brought the car in for service today and got expert care from a tech. He spent 2 hours driving the car and researching the issue. While he said there weren't any updates listed for this problem, he found the REFLASH bulletin mentioned above, and applied it, thinking it would fix my concern (without me even mentioning it) Then he had me drive it with him along for the ride...no more stuttering or vibrating at that low speed/RPMs. Excellent resolution, and great support from the tech. I showed him these posts at the end and he showed me the paperwork which listed the same bulletin. Yay! He said it adjusts the way the car changes gears.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys,


I know this topic was beaten down to no end, but has anyone with the fix applied seen a degradation as they drive?
It seems that my car went back to its old ways as I drove it. I'm thinking the tranny "learned" how to shift like crap again. I don't drive my car hard, the mileage is bad enough as it is.
I tried the pedal trick to reset the tranny and it seemed better for about a week. Then... same crap.

I never had the TSB, afaik. I was one of the first Canadian owners that Techline "fixed" and no TSB was mentioned. I was told they "increased" the shift points for 5th and 6th gears.

Any insight? Should I prepare for "this was already done" spiel when I go back?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

artronics said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I know this topic was beaten down to no end, but has anyone with the fix applied seen a degradation as they drive?
> ...


I think I had my update around the same time as you (with no TSB mentioned and via tele-diagnosis). Though the dealer told me that the TSB was just coming out that day but he gave me no number.

Coming to your question, I did notice just a slight change but overall the car seems to shift more or less the same as right after the update. As you, I am not driving hard so I suspect that the adaptation moved it a little bit back to crappy mode but not as much that I need to go back to the dealer.

Since you were a very early adapter and the TSB was not mentioned during your update, I would give it a shot and have the official TSB applied.


----------



## tjmatx (Feb 4, 2012)

Slightly different topic, but related. I had the TCM update applied to my 2012 Tigual a while back and it made a huge difference. So much so that I'm no longer thinking about dumping it for a Japanese car. I noticed something recently... if I am cruising at the old, bad speeds, around 30- 35 with the car in 5th or 6th gear, and the throttle absolutely steady, if I engage the cruise control, it immediately downshifts and, of course, the RPMs go up. Has anyone else noticed this? I can't figure out why it would do this. Its gotta be software related.

To answer a previous post. I did not notice any degradation in performance after the software update.


----------



## markk900 (Dec 31, 2009)

We had the update done before we picked up the car in June (in Canada). This was based on the obvious issue with the demo we drove.

I'm not sure the shift point changed as much as the willingness to shift to a lower gear when you apply throttle. At a steady drone at 25-30mph, the tranny still moves to 6th (1200rpm or so) but any time I touch the gas to accelerate it smoothly and quickly downshift so there's no rumble of a lugging motor.

As to the potential for getting worse over time, haven't seen anything to indicate that's happened and we've gone 5000 km since the update. The tranny does indeed learn (so a couple of days of city driving with lots of starts and stops makes it more lively, while a weekend trip of a long drone on the highway, no driving, long drone back makes the tranny more likely to jump to the highest gear possible. A little fun seems to set that right!

I'm still not happy with Sport mode though - on the Passat Sport mode is fun. On the Tiguan Sport mode seems to hold gears too long and it doesn't feel sporty - just revvy (if you know what I mean). However I don't believe the update addresses sport mode at all....

Mark


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

markk900 said:


> We had the update done before we picked up the car in June (in Canada). This was based on the obvious issue with the demo we drove.
> 
> I'm not sure the shift point changed as much as the willingness to shift to a lower gear when you apply throttle. At a steady drone at 25-30mph, the tranny still moves to 6th (1200rpm or so) but any time I touch the gas to accelerate it smoothly and quickly downshift so there's no rumble of a lugging motor.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with your comment about the sport mode. It's not fun to drive in that mode and most likely the software update did not address that at all.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

i went to the dealer this morning and gave them the tsb #s and then say it wouldnt help and they cant do anything? what do i do now?


----------



## markk900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Go to a different dealer?

Seriously though, you can insist....since it seems from people's experience that the TSB number isn't always enough, ask them to hook up to the tech line and look for any updates for the transmission (in real time) - that should trigger the update.

Mark


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

markk900 said:


> Go to a different dealer?
> 
> Seriously though, you can insist....since it seems from people's experience that the TSB number isn't always enough, ask them to hook up to the tech line and look for any updates for the transmission (in real time) - that should trigger the update.
> 
> Mark


Definitely agree. Go to the dealer and ask them to hook up your car to the computer and do tele-diagnosis to get the update. That is how I got my update and at that time the TSB had not been issued, yet.

If they are still not willing to help, tell them you will contact VW of America and complain about them.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

i dont want to go to a different dealer cause they are all way out of my way but i dont know what else i can do at my current one, im pretty sure they already hate me


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

xXx TURBO said:


> i dont want to go to a different dealer cause they are all way out of my way but i dont know what else i can do at my current one, im pretty sure they already hate me


Go back to your original dealer. You bought/leased a brand-new 2012 SE and you want and deserve a car with a transmission that shifts normally without sacrificing drive comfort. 

My dealer was also giving me "There is no TSB, everything is normal" crap. As I said, you need to insist that they hook up your car to the computer and open a ticket for tele-diagnosis. This way they will get the transmission software update from the remote VW tech center.


----------



## flyinbrick (Oct 30, 2012)

xXx TURBO said:


> i went to the dealer this morning and gave them the tsb #s and then say it wouldnt help and they cant do anything? what do i do now?


Call VW customer care (google). I did and they responded within hours, told me to set up a service appt with my local dealer, said will coordinate with them and follow up with me. I'm impressed!


----------



## f13dfx (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just purchased my new 2012 Tiguan FWD Trendline this past October 2012. I love this vehicle except for the gearing problem in this thread. The vibration is very annoying. I am an outside sales rep and have driven it for 1,700 km. Shouldn't the "Adaptation" to my driving style have occurred already? I would say that my Highway/City % driven is 60/40. I'm not hard on the car at all; just a regular point A to B driver 

I have not mentioned this yet to my dealer. All I know is my 1st scheduled service is not until 15,000KM.

BTW, I am located in Vancouver, BC, Canada.

Any advice/recommendation would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

f13dfx said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my new 2012 Tiguan FWD Trendline this past October 2012. I love this vehicle except for the gearing problem in this thread. The vibration is very annoying. I am an outside sales rep and have driven it for 1,700 km. Shouldn't the "Adaptation" to my driving style have occurred already? I would say that my Highway/City % driven is 60/40. I'm not hard on the car at all; just a regular point A to B driver
> 
> I have not mentioned this yet to my dealer. All I know is my 1st scheduled service is not until 15,000KM.
> 
> ...


For most of us the adaptation did not happen to an extend to make the vibration go away. I would take the car to the dealer and let them do tele-diagnosis (as mentioned before) to get the transmission software update.


----------



## f13dfx (Oct 17, 2012)

*Update!*

Got my software update from my dealer today! Auto transmission much better, no premature shifting to 5 or 6. Engine feels much more peppy!

Thank you for this thread!

Here is the diagnostic on my service bill.


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

f13dfx said:


> Got my software update from my dealer today! Auto transmission much better, no premature shifting to 5 or 6. Engine feels much more peppy!
> 
> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> Here is the diagnostic on my service bill.


Which dealer? (fellow Vancouverite asking)


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Just curious: Anyone who got the transmission update on the 2012 Tiguan and who drove / test-drove a 2013 Tiguan? 

Wondering if the shift pattern for the 2012 model after the update is more or less similar to the 2013 model.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Just curious: Anyone who got the transmission update on the 2012 Tiguan and who drove / test-drove a 2013 Tiguan?
> 
> Wondering if the shift pattern for the 2012 model after the update is more or less similar to the 2013 model.


Have you driven the 2013 Tiggys?
I will this weekend but was wondering if anybody else already has compared the 2012 and 2013 transmission shift programs


----------



## gtwigg (Sep 10, 2006)

*Happy w/ transmission update?*

Hi all - first of all, thanks to everyone for this thread - it took a while, but I read it from start to finish and it was really informative. I just traded in our 2010 CR-V for a 2012 Tiguan SE (just couldn't deal with the performance and build quality of the CR-V compared to the VW/Audi vehicles we've owned for years). It is a great car, but my wife and I definitely noticed the lugging sensation around 30-40mph. It's not terrible, but not quite where I like the RPMs to be (~2k). I understand why VW did this (for fuel economy), I just like something a bit more sporty that gets close to how I'd drive a manual. 

So my question is ... for those who've had the update done, how do you like it? I've seen mostly positive comments on this thread, but some negative ones as well. I assume you take a small hit in fuel economy, but how does it drive overall?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

gtwigg said:


> Hi all - first of all, thanks to everyone for this thread - it took a while, but I read it from start to finish and it was really informative. I just traded in our 2010 CR-V for a 2012 Tiguan SE (just couldn't deal with the performance and build quality of the CR-V compared to the VW/Audi vehicles we've owned for years). It is a great car, but my wife and I definitely noticed the lugging sensation around 30-40mph. It's not terrible, but not quite where I like the RPMs to be (~2k). I understand why VW did this (for fuel economy), I just like something a bit more sporty that gets close to how I'd drive a manual.
> 
> So my question is ... for those who've had the update done, how do you like it? I've seen mostly positive comments on this thread, but some negative ones as well. I assume you take a small hit in fuel economy, but how does it drive overall?


The difference is like night and day after the update. I am not exaggerating, I really hated to drive the car before the update since on our typical daily commute it was doing the lugging and roaring all the time. Once we got the update, the lugging is gone and the car is fun to drive. Regarding MPG, I did not notice a significant hit, maybe 1-2 MPG but it is really worth it. Highly recommend the update.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Finally got around to do an extended test drive of a 2013 SE w/sunroof & nav yesterday. The trasnsmission issue is solved as far as I was concern...yes it still shifts early, but it downshifts quickly and the shifts are very seamless...did not feel any lugging at lower speeds since a light throttle application would cause a downshift for pick-up.
If this was how the car drove when I was deciding on the Tiguan last year, I would have bought it...the poor shifting is gone.
Good Job VW


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

AsianDude said:


> Finally got around to do an extended test drive of a 2013 SE w/sunroof & nav yesterday. The trasnsmission issue is solved as far as I was concern...yes it still shifts early, but it downshifts quickly and the shifts are very seamless...did not feel any lugging at lower speeds since a light throttle application would cause a downshift for pick-up.
> If this was how the car drove when I was deciding on the Tiguan last year, I would have bought it...the poor shifting is gone.
> Good Job VW


Glad to hear that they fixed it in the 2013 model. Have you had a chance to drive the 2012 which had the transmission update? I am wondering if it is identical (or near identical) to the 2013 shift pattern.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Glad to hear that they fixed it in the 2013 model. Have you had a chance to drive the 2012 which had the transmission update? I am wondering if it is identical (or near identical) to the 2013 shift pattern.


I have not driven the re-tuned 2012, but the 2013 seems to be just like a very early 2012 that i drove, i believe that the tune was changed after the inital batch of 2012. Because the 2 2012 models i drove were very different, with the later cars having the lazy shifting and hunting when slowing and turning.
The early 2012 and the 2013 i have driven still shift early, but their willingness to downshift at the slighest request and the smoothness that it does it is quite pleasant...the tiguan really could use the dsg gearbox from the gti imo. Now i want to know if a 4motion tiguan shifts better than a fwd version. The cc vr6 fwd has a bery different trans tune compared to a 4motion cc vr6...so strange.


----------



## questnap (Apr 4, 2012)

Made an appointment for tomorrow with the dealer and gave the TSB#. Fingers crossed.
Thank you all


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

AsianDude said:


> the tiguan really could use the dsg gearbox from the gti imo.


That's what the rest of the world has in the Tiguan 7 speed DSG. It's a very different unit to the GTi though as the GTi model wouldn't handle the torque of the diesels that the rest of the world get as well.

Cheers


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

I've done the flash in question. If anyone around L..A. around is getting a run around I can help.


----------



## FlorimVW (Jul 6, 2012)

After 6 months of ownership and everyday driving, I am slowly noticing an improvement on the transmission timing. I was the first one to notice the problem straight from the dealership and I was waiting for my 10k mile checkup to really make a stink about it at the dealership because they wouldn't listen to me and kept driving my car around for no reason but as time went by and it's driven more often, the transmission seems like it auto-tuned to the way it's driven. I can't say that it's just like the update should be because many here have noticed a huge difference but after 6 months of ownership, the car is great.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

12Tiguan said:


> After 6 months of ownership and everyday driving, I am slowly noticing an improvement on the transmission timing. I was the first one to notice the problem straight from the dealership and I was waiting for my 10k mile checkup to really make a stink about it at the dealership because they wouldn't listen to me and kept driving my car around for no reason but as time went by and it's driven more often, the transmission seems like it auto-tuned to the way it's driven. I can't say that it's just like the update should be because many here have noticed a huge difference but after 6 months of ownership, the car is great.


To do a fair comparison of what you currently have and the updated tranny, you could test drive a 2013 model which apparently has the latest update since it shows lower mpg and no one is complaining about the tranny as far as I have noticed.


----------



## questnap (Apr 4, 2012)

Update: I got the TSB update on Wife's car right away we noticed a difference. The car definitely wants to go instead of having that "lag" feel. 

The Tech did advise me to give it 50 Miles for it to be smoother which i hope this is true because we notice some hard shifts from 1 - 2nd gear.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

VWtechguy said:


> I've done the flash in question. If anyone around L..A. around is getting a run around I can help.


PM sent, thanks for your help.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

Update:

I am almost up to 10k (Km) and 10 months into ownership. I was one of the first in Canada to get the fix, before TSB011213 became known.
Just wanted to post this update:
Initially, after the fix, the tranny ran great.
Then this summer, I noticed it wanting to go back to the crappy early shifting.
But now, the lugging is gone, in spite of the rpms being in the same range, around 1200, at 50-60 Km/h.

Maybe it's the engine and tranny breaking in, maybe it's the colder weather, but it certainly seems to have improved. And no, I didn't get used to it, I tried real hard to "break" it by driving for an extended period of time at that critical speed.

I just hope it continues to run as well as it does now.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

artronics said:


> Update:
> 
> I am almost up to 10k (Km) and 10 months into ownership. I was one of the first in Canada to get the fix, before TSB011213 became known.
> Just wanted to post this update:
> ...



:thumbup:

I received the update before I took ownership on April 14th 2012.

Now at 15,000km, I haven't had any of the same experience as I did driving the dealer demos, around this time last year.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I got the update some time back as well, I'm not sure if I posted my thoughts or not, but the Tiguan is bearable now. It's still a little laggy, but much better than it was in the past, and I'm not telling my wife how much I hate her car anymore. So, it's fixed. Mileage seems to be about the same as well.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

ryan mills said:


> I got the update some time back as well, I'm not sure if I posted my thoughts or not, but the Tiguan is bearable now. It's still a little laggy, but much better than it was in the past, and I'm not telling my wife how much I hate her car anymore. So, it's fixed. Mileage seems to be about the same as well.


Same on our side. The car got much better after the update and has only a slight hint of lagging. Definitely not like it was at the beginning. 

However, I learned my lesson. When the time comes to trade in our Passat I will be switching back to a manual transmission


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

vw_nc_dude said:


> To do a fair comparison of what you currently have and the updated tranny, you could test drive a 2013 model which apparently has the latest update since it shows lower mpg and no one is complaining about the tranny as far as I have noticed.


I'm considering a new '13 Tig, and this thread has me ready to forget it.

Any owners of '13 Tiguans finding this transmission issue to still be there? Or is the consensus that the new '13 transmission isn't doing the annoying upshifting and hunting / vibration anymore?


----------



## markk900 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a '12 with the update and to be honest now that I've driven it for a while the tranny issue is forgotten.....It really should not put you off the car.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

spongebob_squarepants said:


> I'm considering a new '13 Tig, and this thread has me ready to forget it.
> 
> Any owners of '13 Tiguans finding this transmission issue to still be there? Or is the consensus that the new '13 transmission isn't doing the annoying upshifting and hunting / vibration anymore?


'13 SEL 4Motion owner here with 6000 miles on the vehicle. If you are sensitive to transmission shift points and response, stay away from the Tiguan period. The revision to the '13 over the '12 is nothing more than a band-aid fix.
You want an honest and straight answer, I just gave one.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

AsianDude said:


> '13 SEL 4Motion owner here with 6000 miles on the vehicle. If you are sensitive to transmission shift points and response, stay away from the Tiguan period. The revision to the '13 over the '12 is nothing more than a band-aid fix.
> You want an honest and straight answer, I just gave one.


Thanks. :beer:

I've got the same 09G transmission in my wife's '05 Jetta 2.5, which is now starting to have the valve body issue that was pretty common on the earlier MkV Jettas. The repair is like $2k... 

I was wondering about the valve body issue on the Tiguan, but it doesn't seem to be nearly as common. Instead it seems to be this shift point business. Bummer.


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

I had to get VWoA involved to get the transmission update applied as the dealership I went to initially denied its existence and basically treated me like an idiot that was just making stuff up. 
Anyway, after a week of driving I'm very pleased with it, the lugging is gone and the car feels much better.

FWIW I think the auto transmission in the Tig is generally pretty good, not perfect, but certainly not a reason not to buy the car ... and this is from someone who swore they'd never drive an auto!


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

andydavy said:


> I had to get VWoA involved to get the transmission update applied as the dealership I went to initially denied its existence and basically treated me like an idiot that was just making stuff up.
> Anyway, after a week of driving I'm very pleased with it, the lugging is gone and the car feels much better.
> 
> FWIW I think the auto transmission in the Tig is generally pretty good, not perfect, but certainly not a reason not to buy the car ... and this is from someone who swore they'd never drive an auto!


AndyDavy,

Which dealer did you go to? I'm new to SD and need a good service department to get this trans update and waste gate clip installed.

Thanks


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

This issue was completely resolved about half-way through the '12 model year. Anyone who still has an issue is probably just not accustomed to driving an adaptive transmission.

I think a lot of people try to adapt to the transmission instead of letting it do it's job and adapt to your driving style. If you drive the car somewhat aggressively, it will stay in lower gears longer, and will kick down to them more quickly. If you drive like a grandma, it will not.


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

ENG said:


> AndyDavy,
> 
> Which dealer did you go to? I'm new to SD and need a good service department to get this trans update and waste gate clip installed.
> 
> Thanks


I took it to Herman Cook in Encinitas. I won't be using them again.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

andydavy said:


> I took it to Herman Cook in Encinitas. I won't be using them again.


I have nothing but praise for Mossy VW on Auto Parkway in Escondido. Of course,everything has been done under warranty so far (tail light replacement, tranny update with no hassle whatever, 10k service). They even gave me about 25 pages of parts/schematics when I was looking into adding a rear parking sensor (another thread here). The one non-warranty issue was a repaired/replaced rear door/window where some local a-holes did a smash-and-grab a few months ago.

By the way, asked about APR Stage 1 and warranty viability, they said their policy is that Stage 1 (just a reflash) is OK, adding hardware may be problematic though. YMMV.


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

I actually bought my Tig from Mossy, but as I live in Del Mar and work in Sorrento Valley it just seemed like a hassle to trek all the way up to Escondido. Sounds like you have good things to say though, so I'll take it there next time. I need to get the wastegate clip fitted so I should get it booked in. 

Interesting to hear about their policy on the APR reflash!


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

ElSupremo said:


> I have nothing but praise for Mossy VW on Auto Parkway in Escondido. Of course,everything has been done under warranty so far (tail light replacement, tranny update with no hassle whatever, 10k service). They even gave me about 25 pages of parts/schematics when I was looking into adding a rear parking sensor (another thread here). The one non-warranty issue was a repaired/replaced rear door/window where some local a-holes did a smash-and-grab a few months ago.
> 
> By the way, asked about APR Stage 1 and warranty viability, they said their policy is that Stage 1 (just a reflash) is OK, adding hardware may be problematic though. YMMV.


 This is good info! I may have to start driving up there for service, especially if they are ok with a reflash!!

andydavy,

Thanks for the heads up! I will stay way from there.:thumbup:


----------



## dacuck (Aug 11, 2009)

anyone find a dealer around Tampa , Fl that will " listen " find and do this update .. ????????
by calling the phone tech as has been stated NEEDS to be Done to get it done RIGHT .. !!??
thanks for any help .. 

i've been to the dealer where i purchased twice with no luck ...


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

dacuck said:


> anyone find a dealer around Tampa , Fl that will " listen " and do this update .. ????????
> 
> thanks for any help ..
> 
> i've been to the dealer wwhere i purchased twice with no luck ... ( Kuhn )


Same thing with my dealer so I contacted VW North America and I got a call from a rep, got a 2nd Appt, he called the dealer and got it done. Great customer service from VW.


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

*Updated*

Well, I went to a new dealer to see if I wanted them to be my new service center. Well, I wasn't expecting to turn my car in today but they had room and gave me a loner! So, I got the tranny updated and the waste gate clip installed! I was impressed with the results! Tranny feels so much better (didn't go too far) compared to before. Look forward to driving it more and it relearning again!. Very pleased!


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

ENG said:


> Well, I went to a new dealer to see if I wanted them to be my new service center. Well, I wasn't expecting to turn my car in today but they had room and gave me a loner! So, I got the tranny updated and the waste gate clip installed! I was impressed with the results! Tranny feels so much better (didn't go too far) compared to before. Look forward to driving it more and it relearning again!. Very pleased!


Which dealer was it?


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

ElSupremo said:


> Which dealer was it?


I ended up at Mossy El Cajon. Same ownership as Mossy Escondido and from what I've seen pretty good. Not a huge dealership but the service department was nice to work with. My car was given to their senior mechanic so I'm not sure if that had anything to do with my pleased service.

Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## dacuck (Aug 11, 2009)

can you post exactly what it says on your Service receipt ...???


i understand it's not really a TSB ... but something they need to get from VW call center techs ?

thanks for any info ..!!!!!!!!!!

trying to gather what i can to go to another vw dealership , to see if they're willing to help !?!?

DC


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

dacuck said:


> can you post exactly what it says on your Service receipt ...???
> 
> 
> i understand it's not really a TSB ... but something they need to get from VW call center techs ?
> ...


I told the service guy checking the car in about it shifting early while driving. His writing on the tech sheet read: "customer reports transmission is shifting early and has read about this issue online and has a bulletin to address concern. Check and report".
Cause: trans control module software.
Correction: updated trans control module per tsb 2029206.

Sorry you are having so much trouble. The service guy did say people will just come in and say " I read this is the problem online" and the techs get a little agrivated. I understand their view point and just mentioned that this problem was only an issue with the 2012 models and has been updated for the 2013 model.

Hopefully things will work out for you.


----------



## dacuck (Aug 11, 2009)

service said i have that update .. ?? still lugs and upshifts way to early ...

i tried to clear the Adaptive learning ... and gave it 25 mls of more sprirted driving ...


but to get out of our gated community , i have about 5 miles of 25mph ... at most ...

so i'll just do that part of my driving in Manual mode ... which is OK , but i didn't buy this to be a Manual .. !!?? and of course Sport mode holds the gears to high for residential travels ...


guess that's just how it is .... maybe a APR flash will make me forget all about it ... !!!! ??


----------



## TypeRod (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow, still many people with this complaint! lol. I had a 2012 Tiguan SEL, and I didn't like the way it shifted out of the box, but then learned about adaptive learning and it almost worked itself out completely (the early shifting that is) but I went ahead and got the stupid update (big mistake!), then the car had these little blips of throttle here and there, delayed shifts (meaning the car feels like it had 2 gear changes but it only went up one gear. It annoyed the hell out of me, and I didn't want the car anymore and take a risk that the trans was going to give me issues later on when I was out of warranty. VWOA wasnt really doing anything for me, the just wanted me to keep going back to the dealer for confirmation of the issues, and at that time the dealer was an hour drive away, the dealer sucked anyway, I had other issues with a tech there not related to the trans update. In short, I traded the Tiguan in and got a 2013 Passat TDI SEL Prem and haven't looked back, my wife was upset, lol, but now I'm happy! I took a 10K hit on the car, but o well. Good luck to those who are working thru this issue!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

TypeRod said:


> Wow, still many people with this complaint! lol. I had a 2012 Tiguan SEL, and I didn't like the way it shifted out of the box, but then learned about adaptive learning and it almost worked itself out completely (the early shifting that is) but I went ahead and got the stupid update (big mistake!), then the car had these little blips of throttle here and there, delayed shifts (meaning the car feels like it had 2 gear changes but it only went up one gear. It annoyed the hell out of me, and I didn't want the car anymore and take a risk that the trans was going to give me issues later on when I was out of warranty. VWOA wasnt really doing anything for me, the just wanted me to keep going back to the dealer for confirmation of the issues, and at that time the dealer was an hour drive away, the dealer sucked anyway, I had other issues with a tech there not related to the trans update. In short, I traded the Tiguan in and got a 2013 Passat TDI SEL Prem and haven't looked back, my wife was upset, lol, but now I'm happy! I took a 10K hit on the car, but o well. Good luck to those who are working thru this issue!


Really interesting that your transmission got worse after the update. This is the first time that I hear something negative about the update besides the 1 or 2 mpg hit. Wondering if something went wrong during your update. Our 2012 Tiguan SE's transmission is pretty well after the update and I would definitely recommend doing it.


----------



## TypeRod (Apr 25, 2012)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Really interesting that your transmission got worse after the update. This is the first time that I hear something negative about the update besides the 1 or 2 mpg hit. Wondering if something went wrong during your update. Our 2012 Tiguan SE's transmission is pretty well after the update and I would definitely recommend doing it.


I know, I don't know how or why it happened. I know of another member here, that also noticed the same behavior as my Tiguan. But I can't remember his username, but he didn't seem bothered by it. I should've left it alone to begin with, the adaptive learning pretty much work it out, but NOOOOO I had to be anal and OCD like and get the update! lol!


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

TypeRod said:


> I know, I don't know how or why it happened. I know of another member here, that also noticed the same behavior as my Tiguan. But I can't remember his username, but he didn't seem bothered by it. I should've left it alone to begin with, the adaptive learning pretty much work it out, but NOOOOO I had to be anal and OCD like and get the update! lol!


Sorry to hear that. In my case, the adaptive learning did not work out and I decided to have the transmission update which solved my problem. Did you have a 4-motion Tiguan?


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*New TSB for the fix...*

Brought my wifes Tig in for the tranny fix. Was like pulling teeth to get them to fix it. :banghead:

Love her Tig DON'T love the dealership. Common I know but still. I wish Tesla would hurry up and win the lawsuit... 

Anyway here is the paperwork from her visit.











EDIT:

Uploaded scanned attachment is not very good. I can email the original scan upon request.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

rabstg said:


> Brought my wifes Tig in for the tranny fix. Was like pulling teeth to get them to fix it. :banghead:
> 
> Love her Tig DON'T love the dealership. Common I know but still. ...


Agreed! Had to almost beg for the update and at the end they did it and it worked. How do you like the tranny after the update? In our case it was a huge improvement.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

ENG said:


> I ended up at Mossy El Cajon. Same ownership as Mossy Escondido and from what I've seen pretty good. Not a huge dealership but the service department was nice to work with. My car was given to their senior mechanic so I'm not sure if that had anything to do with my pleased service.
> 
> Good luck.:thumbup:


I go to Mossy Escondido, so far excellent, prompt attention and service.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Agreed! Had to almost beg for the update and at the end they did it and it worked. How do you like the tranny after the update? In our case it was a huge improvement.


It is MUCH improved and we can live with it now.


----------



## questnap (Apr 4, 2012)

Over the weekend I took my wife upstate NY to get away from the city. please keep in mind that recently the Tig had its 20,000 miles service and prior to the 2nd service appointment I had the TSB update.

I was going up mountain roads and when we were going on a descent I would be coasting ( foot not on the gas) probably going 40 -50 mph. What is weird is when I hit the brakes the RPM's shoots up like it was downshifting. I drive a manual and I would rev match to the correct gears.

Something doesnt seem right with the Tig and I am asking for all owners for any inputs or any experiences.

Going back home while going downhill I would put it into N and brake if I needed. 


Any thoughts or inputs would appreciated. 


Thank you,
Sy

2012 Tiguan 4 motion SE


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Engine braking is a normal occurrence and a feature of this vehicle. Unfortunately it's not so predictable. That said, putting it into neutral is dangerous and in some areas (where I live) illegal. The reasoning is you have no control.


----------



## questnap (Apr 4, 2012)

shawng said:


> Engine braking is a normal occurrence and a feature of this vehicle. Unfortunately it's not so predictable. That said, putting it into neutral is dangerous and in some areas (where I live) illegal. The reasoning is you have no control.


Hi Shawng -- So this is normal operation for this Car? 



Thank you


----------



## markk900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes that is normal - a little disconcerting at first but absolutely normal. BTW - this also happened in my previous car (Murano with CVT).....I think all the auto transmission software guys went to the same conference and heard that this is what the customer wants!

It actually does help - as shawng says it provides engine braking, and while in a manual you wouldn't necessarily do it that way it isn't hurting anything.

Putting it in Neutral and using the brakes is not making things any better....it will just wear the brakes out faster.


----------



## markk900 (Dec 31, 2009)

shawng said:


> That said, putting it into neutral is dangerous and in some areas (where I live) illegal. The reasoning is you have no control.


Shawn - are you sure about the illegality? Here's a link to the Ontario Highway Traffic Act and I can't find any reference to coasting being illegal....

(http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90h08_e.htm)

I was trying to figure out if it was illegal or not and lots of people say it is but no one can show a reference. It certainly *is* illegal in California - very clearly shown in their HTA, but not in Ontario..

BTW - no criticism - just a question if you can point me to where it shows this....Also, not advocating/defending coasting either....


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

When I was a wee whippersnapper, they actually taught engine breaking. It's much safer. Imagine barreling down the side of a mountain and your breaks go out. What's going to stop you? If you're in neutral, nothing will. Of course that was back in ye olden times when breaks actually failed more than occasionally. These days it's probably not as much of a concern.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Markk, it used to be in there. I recall reading it many years ago. Perhaps they have removed it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## questnap (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for responses. :beer:


----------



## HellasLEAF (Mar 15, 2016)

Guys I have a 2012 Tig 4 motion comfortline.

I am surprised I never really noticed the lugging early days but it's all I hear/feel underneath.

Even my best attempts to tame it using the tiptronic to shift down still aren't really doing enough. It's embarrassing when I have someone else in the car.

Speed mode revs too high. It's only good for accel from a dead stop imo. not for any cruising or in city stop go.

I have talked to two techs about it, says it has the latest software and they all do it and there is nothing they can do.

Can I do something short of selling it? Can it be reprogrammed or maybe have the programming done again. Anything advice would be appreciated, I am at that point where I do something and stick it out a bit or get rid of it. Drive mode is an astonishing mess I am astonished VW would release a vehicle like this for us I don't care about MPG or any other excuses it's shocking.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

HellasLEAF said:


> Guys I have a 2012 Tig 4 motion comfortline.
> 
> I am surprised I never really noticed the lugging early days but it's all I hear/feel underneath.
> 
> ...


Even if the dealer insists that your Tigi has the latest software update, you should insist that they hook up your car with the remote VW software update server and search for the TSB (Technical Service Bulletin) that was especially issued for the transmission update. The reason why they say it has the most recent updates is that they only search for recalls. TSB's are usually only performed when the customer complains or specifically requests it. In a nutshell, go and ask for the TSB. Here is my earlier post on this:

Ask them about the following:

*"check and perform technical bulletin 011213 - 2029206 perform TCM software level for concern"
"BULLETIN 2012810 REFLASH TRANS MODULE FOR HARD SHIFT"
*
If they still cannot locate it, ask them to hook up your car to the computer and let them do tele-diagnosis (via calling the VW remote tech center).


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

questnap said:


> Over the weekend I took my wife upstate NY to get away from the city. please keep in mind that recently the Tig had its 20,000 miles service and prior to the 2nd service appointment I had the TSB update.
> 
> I was going up mountain roads and when we were going on a descent I would be coasting ( foot not on the gas) probably going 40 -50 mph. What is weird is when I hit the brakes the RPM's shoots up like it was downshifting. I drive a manual and I would rev match to the correct gears.
> 
> ...


I have a 2015 model and it does that too.

From my experience, if you have cruise control set, and you are coasting down while it gains speed, if your vehicle hits 3MPH (5km/hr) higher than the speed set by cruise control, it downshifts to engine brake. Personally I hate that. I usually drive under the limit, so the fact it goes over when drifting downhill doesn't bother me. 

What I do is I look carefully at the speedometer on my GPS on all declines, and once it gets to above 2MPH higher than the target speed, I turn off cruise control. By turning off cruise control, it doesn't engine brake until around 6MPH or 10km/hr above highway speeds last set by the cruise control. This is often plenty as the downhill portion is often finished before you reach that excessive speeds. Alternatively, I apply gas to the accelerator while keeping cruise control on. This also "moves the goal post" from when it automatically downshifts. Of course this is not prudent for those who travel at or above the speed limit, like 99% of drivers on the road.

Hitting the brakes coasting downhill relatively fast like you're doing will cause it to engine brake to help you. 

I just hate it when downshifts happens. Super loud. The engine sounds like its working extra hard. It's a terrible sound too where you hear all the whining and belt noise and makes the car seem weak. And I agree with the above that if you have others in the car, it may be embarrassing as if you own a vehicle that isn't properly maintained or is a cheap sub par vehicle.


----------



## HellasLEAF (Mar 15, 2016)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Even if the dealer insists that your Tigi has the latest software update, you should insist that they hook up your car with the remote VW software update server and search for the TSB (Technical Service Bulletin) that was especially issued for the transmission update. The reason why they say it has the most recent updates is that they only search for recalls. TSB's are usually only performed when the customer complains or specifically requests it. In a nutshell, go and ask for the TSB. Here is my earlier post on this:
> 
> Ask them about the following:
> 
> ...


Thank you. Appreciate the response.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

HellasLEAF said:


> Thank you. Appreciate the response.


NP, hope this is of help. I also had a hard time to get the software update, but once it was done, our Tigi was a total different car. Frankly speaking, I was also considering selling it but the update solved the problem.


----------



## DimaSoup (May 13, 2019)

*Transmission problem*

Hello all! I from Russia, Moscow and i have a same problem with my Tiguan Sport and Style 2012, Aisin 09G, CAWA engine 2.0 TSI. 

We have a similar topic on this issue on a similar forum.
The official dealer replies that this is a typical behavior of this model, but several people, including myself, cannot put up with it.
We tried everything you can! Changing the coding of the gearbox, changing the oil in the gearbox, nothing helps.
I am very glad that I found this topic, but I had to go to Google USA, because our Russian Google does not show foreign resources.
It is very important that this problem was observed on new machines in 2012.
Now, after reading the entire topic, I have a question - is this a fix for automatic transmission only for America?
In Russia, I cannot find similar TPI, it seems that people just did not complain about the behavior of their cars ....
My control unit Part No SW: 09G 927 750 MK HW: 09G 927 750 MK and software 1945, but there is one more firmware 2186 last available. The official dealer does not know anything about the update, it seems that this does not concern our problem of early switching of 5 and 6 gears.

Now I have found in Poland the H97 automatic control unit and I will try to update it to the latest version of the software.

Sorry for my English, I used Google translator. ))


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

DimaSoup said:


> Hello all! I from Russia, Moscow and i have a same problem with my Tiguan Sport and Style 2012, Aisin 09G, CAWA engine 2.0 TSI.
> 
> We have a similar topic on this issue on a similar forum.
> The official dealer replies that this is a typical behavior of this model, but several people, including myself, cannot put up with it.
> ...


I feel your pain. We had to drive our Tiguan for a year like that until it was finally fixed. It was a big pain indeed. Since you have an Aisin 09G transmission, I believe the issue should be exactly the same. In the US, they had to hook up the car to the computer and connect to the VW North America center to get the update. I do not know if there is a VW Russia center you can interact with but at least I think you can give them the US TSB number in this thread to see if there is an European equivalent of it. Best of luck.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

There IS a TSB the dealer should be aware of and once it's run you should reset the transmission learning. Retrain your shift characteristics and you'll love it again.

Also, I found out that by simply installing a catless downpipe the car had such a gain in power that it actually improved the shifting because there was so much more power and less lag, the gear didn't matter... It just pulled.


----------



## DimaSoup (May 13, 2019)

Hi guys

An official dealer of Volkswagen in Russia replied that there was no such fix.
Yes, baby, this is Russia, most here do not even think that something is wrong with the car. Why am I still here?

Tell me, please, what is your modification of automatic transmission? Aisin 09G and modification. I will try to flash the block on your version. I need to know if the gear ratios match.

My engine is CAWA 2.0 TSI 170 Hp.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

If you research the 09g TSB you will likely see where a few years ago the dealer came out with an update


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

DimaSoup said:


> Hi guys
> 
> An official dealer of Volkswagen in Russia replied that there was no such fix.
> Yes, baby, this is Russia, most here do not even think that something is wrong with the car. Why am I still here?
> ...


Interesting, looks like you have a different engine. In the US and Canada the engine we have in the 2012 Tiguan is a 2.0 TSI with 200 HP and 207 Torque. That might be one of the reasons there is no software update in Europe. The technical service bulletin for the US and Canada was as follows:

*"check and perform technical bulletin 011213 - 2029206 perform TCM software level for concern"
"BULLETIN 2012810 REFLASH TRANS MODULE FOR HARD SHIFT"
*

For what it's worth, my 2016 Golf 1.8 TSI has the same issue and there is no transmission software update for it either. My solution is to drive it in S mode all the time.


----------



## DimaSoup (May 13, 2019)

I just will try reflash my Control unit automatic transmission On the NK version software.
Can you write me what is your code for automatic transmission ?
My code JVZ


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

DimaSoup said:


> I just will try reflash my Control unit automatic transmission On the NK version software.
> Can you write me what is your code for automatic transmission ?
> My code JVZ


It is an Aisin 09G, but don't know which code you are referring to.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Just to be clear, the transmission in the Tiguan is actually the 09M which is the high torque (450nm) version of the 09G, which has a 250nm torque capacity. They are very similar but there are some significant differences to the point that I wouldn't always consider them to be the same, especially with programming, etc.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> Just to be clear, the transmission in the Tiguan is actually the 09M which is the high torque (450nm) version of the 09G, which has a 250nm torque capacity. They are very similar but there are some significant differences to the point that I wouldn't always consider them to be the same, especially with programming, etc.


Just to confirm, wasn't the 09M for the Tiguan 4motion and the 09G for the Tiguan FWD? Or are both the 4motion and FWD versions using the same 09M?


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

No the 09g was for cars like the jetta and I believe rabbit. All tiguan got the same 09m.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I am confused or this entry in wiki ross tech is not accurate because it says that the Tiguan (in the US at least) has the 09G.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Tiguan_(5N)


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Did this ever get hashed out? Does the Tig have the G or M transmission?

ross-tech says G but I could swear I saw the Tig was able to tow due the the >300 ft/lbs of torque.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

troystg said:


> Did this ever get hashed out? Does the Tig have the G or M transmission?
> 
> ross-tech says G but I could swear I saw the Tig was able to tow due the the >300 ft/lbs of torque.


Tiguans have a 09M transmission with an 09G controller.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

09M


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

dorkage said:


> Tiguans have a 09M transmission with an 09G controller.


The VW group (Audi, VW, Seat, Skoda) uses a few version of the AISIN TF-60SN six speed transverse transmission, 09G, 09M and 09K. The basic layout and architecture and control is the same AISIN TP-60SN, but some details like torque capacity, cooler layout, bell housings, etc. can change. The diagnostics are pretty much the same, so companies like Ross-Tech refer to all as 09G. They should call them 09x, but whatever.

For what it is worth AISIN is a Japanese company, mostly owned by Toyota, which perhaps explains why they are so reliable...  This same basic transmission is also used in some Minis and BMWs with transverse engine. If you google VW SSP309, you will find the Self Study Guide .pdf for the transmission. It gives all the information you might want to know, and then some.

Oh yeah, and the Tiguan uses the 09M version which I believe refers mostly to torque capacity, with the 09G version having a 250Nm capacity, the 09K having 400Nm and the 09M having 450Nm capacity. The CCTA engine is listed at 280Nm of torque, so theoretically, the transmission should be able to take a lot more.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

It appears the stock transmission is fully capable of supporting stage 3 engine tuning. My goals are modest 350 HP and Torq, where as the transmission would NEVER see all of that so it has a safe margin. 

Currently I have the Unitronic Stage 2 SW (claims 320 lbs/f of torq) and supporting HW. I want to go to Stage 3 but am not sure about the Unitronic stage 2+ kit.

I will do some forum searches to see if there was a "best" kit to buy but if anyone has preferences please speak up. This is an old thread so we are not disrupting someone else but for a cleaner search I may start a new thread just for Stage3 kit information.

Thoughts?


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, 450 Nm that the transmission is rated for is 332 ftlb of torque, so I would say that stage 3 would be pushing it pretty close to the limit.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> Well, 450 Nm that the transmission is rated for is 332 ftlb of torque, so I would say that stage 3 would be pushing it pretty close to the limit.


IF you dumped full engine power to the transmission I agree completely.

As I mentioned previously, I am not a launch guy but an "pass in traffic" guy.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

troystg said:


> IF you dumped full engine power to the transmission I agree completely.
> 
> As I mentioned previously, I am not a launch guy but an "pass in traffic" guy.


Well, if you end up putting all the power through something other than the transmission, then there is a problem. 

In general, the highest loads, in a street car anyway with less than race tires, are in third gear at full throttle at the torque peak. That usually seems to be where rods ventilate blocks and gears strip in transmissions.

What I would be most concerned about is tuning. While the transmission is _able_ to handle 450Nm, I don't think they are tuned to handle it properly out of the box. So, tuning may be an issue. There are lots of Stage 3 GTIs, but I have never seen a Tiguan with a big turbo through the automatic. Please do it though!


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

"There are lots of Stage 3 GTIs, but I have never seen a Tiguan with a big turbo through the automatic. Please do it though!"

I'm trying.

Like I said I currently have Unitronic stage 2, I wrote them and asked if there was a discount for the upgrade. They said yeah, $100 off the $2300 kit.

On principle alone I will go with another tuner.

HPA, IE, APR... Any others I should consider?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

So, what parts are you looking for? CTS seems to have a decent price on the turbo for the TSI engine at $1500. Do you have a big intercooler yet?

For tunes I would add United Motorsports and Malone Tuning to your list.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> So, what parts are you looking for? CTS seems to have a decent price on the turbo for the TSI engine at $1500. Do you have a big intercooler yet?
> 
> For tunes I would add United Motorsports and Malone Tuning to your list.


I'm looking for a turbo "kit" with all parts required to do it right the first time.

Am still considering a motor swap to a lower mileage motor that is already "built" with the stage 3 parts. At that time I would change IC and anything else required.

I will certainly add UM and Malone, however I thought Malone was more diesel than petrol. I have the Malone (Flashzilla) device to flash my 16 Touareg TDi but dang if I don't have 6 years left on that warranty!


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Get the CTS turbo, $1500, and then get the K04 remap from Unitronic for the $200ish dollars if you already have their software. Or spend $600 and get the software from someone else. You do you boo-boo. 

The CTS K04 is made in Canada, I think they hinted it was Mahle who made the core, and it's bolt in. Maybe get a new DV if you don't have the latest rev. My old one did not hold the boosts.

You don't need the intercooler or piping for it. I ran without it for a few hundred KM. Just make sure you have good O-Rings and the clamps are tight.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Qmulus said:


> Well, if you end up putting all the power through something other than the transmission, then there is a problem.
> 
> In general, the highest loads, in a street car anyway with less than race tires, are in third gear at full throttle at the torque peak. That usually seems to be where rods ventilate blocks and gears strip in transmissions.
> 
> What I would be most concerned about is tuning. While the transmission is _able_ to handle 450Nm, I don't think they are tuned to handle it properly out of the box. So, tuning may be an issue. There are lots of Stage 3 GTIs, but I have never seen a Tiguan with a big turbo through the automatic. Please do it though!


I think the key here is "big turbo". 

I'm pretty sure this means bigger than the K04 upgrade which many automatic tiguans have been running the k04. 

I'm also in favor of someone trying a big turbo upgrade on the auto tiguan. Like the GTX turbo from APR. 

- MKVAG


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> Get the CTS turbo, $1500, and then get the K04 remap from Unitronic for the $200ish dollars if you already have their software. Or spend $600 and get the software from someone else. You do you boo-boo.
> 
> The CTS K04 is made in Canada, I think they hinted it was Mahle who made the core, and it's bolt in. Maybe get a new DV if you don't have the latest rev. My old one did not hold the boosts.
> 
> You don't need the intercooler or piping for it. I ran without it for a few hundred KM. Just make sure you have good O-Rings and the clamps are tight.


I think this is the best route to go.. The current engine is still very solid and I can always find another it it does have a problem. The CTS KO4 or KO4 hybrid would both be plenty of power for this vehicle and my local mechanic could install it.

Although living in the south a new IC would be beneficial, but it can come later.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

So no one is talking about a Big Turbo stage 3 on the auto Tiguan?

If we're just talking K04 on an auto Tiguan then that's been done quite a few times. 

I put 100K miles on my first K04 auto tiguan and it held up just fine. 

I now have 35K on my 2nd K04 auto tiguan. No problems here either. 

- MKVAG


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MKVAG,

No big turbo for me.. 

Want to stay close to the limits of the factory auto transmission.

For the time being this is still a daily driver and not a true project car.

But with that said, I was wondering if the Aisian 8 speed could be shoehorned into the Tig. But then at that point a boosted VR6 swap would be fun.. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I have also wondered about putting the 09P into our Tiguans.

The last model year of 5N Tiguans was _suppose_ to have it. But then was changed to the old mate 09M. I wonder if there was some software incompatibility.

The controller is basically the same. I believe there is only one or two more solenoids on the valve body that would need to be wired from the transmission to TCU. I can't recall if it was the same connector for the TCU.

Transfercase looks to be the same as ours, so the passenger axle isn't a concern. I don't recall if the driver axle used the same flange, but likely.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

troystg said:


> MKVAG,
> 
> No big turbo for me..
> 
> ...


No. You'll never find anybody that can (or will) tune the TCM to the 2.0T


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

dorkage said:


> I have also wondered about putting the 09P into our Tiguans.
> 
> The last model year of 5N Tiguans was _suppose_ to have it. But then was changed to the old mate 09M. I wonder if there was some software incompatibility.
> 
> ...


I doubt that the new eight speed transmission or controller has much anything in common with the six speed. Bevel box maybe, but the six speed has been around for a LONG time... About time they swapped over. It wouldn't have made sense to certify a new transmission to an old engine.



MKVAG said:


> So no one is talking about a Big Turbo stage 3 on the auto Tiguan?
> 
> If we're just talking K04 on an auto Tiguan then that's been done quite a few times.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that there is good success with the auto and a K04'd CCTA. Seeing that a tuned K04 is pushing the capacity of the transmission, I can't see a reason to go further. More is always better though I guess...


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Keep in mind, a good tuner can tune out low rpm torque to keep the tranny alive


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Keep in mind, a good tuner can tune out low rpm torque to keep the tranny alive


True. APR has a low and high torque k04 tune. I believe it was mainly for the weaker valve springs to avoid float, but will help with the tranny I'm sure. 

I switched back and forth between low and high on my first tiguan that made 100k.

I'm soley on high torque tune with my 2nd tiguan at 35k. Hopefully no issues. Knock knock

- MKVAG


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MKVAG said:


> True. APR has a low and high torque k04 tune. I believe it was mainly for the weaker valve springs to avoid float, but will help with the tranny I'm sure.
> 
> I switched back and forth between low and high on my first tiguan that made 100k.
> 
> ...


Low torque tunes are made solely to keep transmission parts alive, though I'm sure other creative uses have arrised for them.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Qmulus said:


> I doubt that the new eight speed transmission or controller has much anything in common with the six speed. Bevel box maybe, but the six speed has been around for a LONG time... About time they swapped over. It wouldn't have made sense to certify a new transmission to an old engine.


If you look at the SSP you see there is a lot in common with the 09G/M.
The controller on an Atlas even comes up as 09G.









Ross-Tech VCDS support and DIY for the Atlas


Anyone messed with VAG/COM or the like yet to see what we can customize? I'd LOVE to be able to turn off auto start/stop and make some other "default" setting changes. Also, anyone doing (or planning) any performance upgrades yet? I feel like the car could use some front and rear torsion bars...




www.vwvortex.com







https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10159424-0001.pdf


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> If you look at the SSP you see there is a lot in common with the 09G/M.
> The controller on an Atlas even comes up as 09G.
> 
> 
> ...


But max torque is still 450Nm/320ft lbs.

Just 8 gears instead of 6.

Still nice but no real reason to swap from the 09M.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------

